# Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

USMB is a fine example of this.

*Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper

Most white people want no part of the conversation about race. We don’t want it with our baristas, our neighbors, our spouses, or anyone really. We don’t quite know what do each February during Black History Month. For most white people that’s Martin Luther King Jr. awareness month with a nod to Harriet Tubman and not much sense of any other aspect of black history or culture. The ongoing tensions surrounding the deaths of Michael Brown, Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, Alton Sterling, Philando Castile, and so many other incidents are more than most of us know what to do with (if we want anything to do with them at all).

Most of us grew up unaffected by the racial divide, or at least unaware of how it affected us. Now, though, the divide has been brought to us and we’re at a loss. We don’t want that conversation. We’re uncomfortable with it. Our responses tend to fall into two main groups.

*Group 1: Don’t want to talk about race*

This first group contains the bigots and racists. They don’t want to talk about race (or maybe they do for all the wrong reasons) because they want to be the only race. This bunch deserves a whole lot of ink, most of it not very pleasant, and none of it here. They are despicable products of unfortunate upbringings.

The majority of this group, though, is not outright bigoted. Instead they are outright ignorant and therefore subtly prejudiced. They are unexposed to minority cultures (not just black, but all non-white cultures) and unaware of the complexities, difficulties, and hurts there. Really most of white America is part of, or has been part of, this group. They are the comfortable majority, and thus they determine the status quo. Life is good, so why rock the boat? It’s not that they don’t “care” about the needs of others — you won’t find a more cause-oriented bunch of advocates than young, privileged white people — but those needs never really intersect with their lives at a personal and relational level. And they’re happy to keep it that way because any other way is uncomfortable and intimidating. It’s a passive aggressive approach to racial separation, and one most don’t even realize they’re participating in. Their ignorance is blindness they mistake for bliss.

*Group 2: Don’t know how to talk about race*

Why White People Don't Like to Talk About Race

Most here are not the blissfully ignorant. You are racists. Blacks here have been called all kinds of racist names and all kinds of overtly racist opinion has been spoken. Blissful ignorance is not why a thread about black names has been created at least 2 times sine I've actively started participating here. The same goes for other things.

Now watch the racism you will see from people who are going to complain. They  never complain when a thread by a white person denigrating blacks is posted. Only when a thread about whites is made do they suddenly become colorblind.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.


And you have the right to be shown that what you believe is a load of racist dog shit. If you don't like it too bad for you.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...


Having an opinion is not a dog shit that's what you think. but I don't care, I think what I like


----------



## hadit (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Hmmm. Let's ask a black person why white people don't want to talk about race. Then let's ask a white person why black people don't want to talk about academic achievement. That's a stupid thing.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's the real reason:  It's Boring and Pointless.

After years of being called WACISTS due to the color of our skin, we white folks just don't believe you Race Baiting Hate Mongers.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...





Most of us are very defensive, because we know america has always been a lie.  And we cannot bear to look at that.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Here's the real reason:  It's Boring and Pointless.
> 
> After years of being called WACISTS due to the color of our skin, we white folks just don't believe you Race Baiting Hate Mongers.



No darling, you were never called racist because of your skin tone.  You should figure out why you're triggered by the topic.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



Odd, I see whites endlessly expounding upon what the black community should do about everything.


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 28, 2019)

My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?


----------



## hadit (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Doesn't do much good, does it?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

hadit said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Only myopic racist whites would look for it to.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


Are you working with the op in support of the concept?


----------



## MAGAman (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...


People that aren't porch sitting self chained slaves don't need to tell everyone they're free.


----------



## hadit (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



So why are myopic racist blacks hoping this will? If they are not, why the thread?


----------



## Thunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Why can't blacks accept their culpability in slavery? 

Black african tribe went to war with black african tribe...the winners killed the losers or sold them into slavery to the slave ship captains (blacks selling blacks into slavery). 

There is the first culpability. 

Next they sold the slaves in what would eventually become the USA and other places....they sold the slaves to whites, blacks, and injuns. 

Yes, blacks bought/owned black slaves. 

There is the second culpability. 

So why is slavery only aimed against the evil whitey?


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...






Often times when expressing an opinion on USMB as white poster, when it comes to race relations, you are told by black posters to shut up, and they don't need opinions coming from a white person because they don't know what it's like to be black. I have limited my responses accordingly as there is no point in insulting each other and its going nowhere. 

Its fine if black posters tell white people to keep their opinions to themselves, and to just concentrate on their own white communities but then you cant really have it both ways by then complaining that people don't want to talk about race.

There is one thing in common a lot of white people and black people have when involved in a racial discussion. Both will say that "you don't know what its like to walk in my shoes and what I have seen and experienced in my life, that has shaped my life and made me who I am". Both sides need to respect that without a shoulder chip, or there can be no beginning to any real discussion, only insults flung back and forth.

As for people on USMB who openly create threads to make fun of Blacks, or any other group, or celebrate some news story where some of them died, I agree those people are being low and hurtful and as adults they should realize it doesn't add to any discussions, but only take away any chance of meaningful conversation. 

The other thing is, some Black posters here and some white (or unknown race) posters here, already have their mind made up in absolutes when it comes to race. There can be no discussion when people are just trying to win a point at all costs.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 Stop complaining and pretending to be a victim, Do something else in your life


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


yo go bro--those DAMN white people !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?



He CERTAINLY doesn't to talk about black crime, or black men knocking up women and then abandoning them.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the real reason:  It's Boring and Pointless.
> ...


then why are whites RACIST???..and blacks never are??
hahahahhaha= blacks are not racist---hahahAHHHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


When your opinion has been proven wrong long before you were born and you still express that opinion and argue about how it's so, then it's dog shit.


----------



## Thunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Google "Anthony Johnson slave"...he was a black man who owned black slaves...and he was not a one off.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...


As expected.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a friend who I often team up with at a local trivia game. he is everything IM2 is not.  He is friendly .He is intelligent. He is successful.  He isn't all about blame.

We are their to have fun, not establish victimhood, but we do talk about race in unthreatening ways . it's all lighthearted, though, rather than IM2's racist jackhammer approach.

 Who knows - if IM2 ever turned into a human being instead of a snarling feral creature living on pure racial hatred, he would find he could hang with whites and have a good time, too.

As is, the loathsome racist will just have the hatref he is putting out there reflecting back on him.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





But you don't even know what her opinion is. She simply said she can have her own opinion. I assume that would mean she does not entirely AGREE with you, but nevertheless..... you don't know what her opinions are to the extent that you can call them shit.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thunk said:


> Google "Anthony Johnson slave"...he was a black man who owned black slaves...and he was not a one off.


Yawn! Google who made slavery legal in the US. And then go learn the fact that few blacks owned slaves and most of them purchased family members. Disingenuous doesn't work with me son.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL,


IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL, You are really frustrated that Trump win! not me!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



I have read her racist screeds.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Not really. I'm watching the predicted death of the United States caused by white racism.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Tell the store that the record keeps skipping and repeating the same line over and over and over and over and over


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


LOL,


Yarddog said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


He doesn't care about my opinion, he's a leftist so I must have the same opinion as him otherwise i am wrong and he is a victim


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'd rather talk about CHARACTER...like MLK said. Always have. (Why do Blacks kill other Blacks at such a high rate??) 

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

hadit said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


Blacks will gladly talk about academic achievement. Because we aren't the ones paying other whites to cheat for us on SAT tests.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> I'd rather talk about CHARACTER...like MLK said. Always have. (Why do Blacks kill other Blacks at such a high rate??)
> 
> Greg


If you want to talk about character why do you not pay attention to everything King talked about?
You do understand that white kill each other at the same rate? So if you are concerned about character why don't you discuss that.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I have a friend who I often team up with at a local trivia game. he is everything IM2 is not.  He is friendly .He is intelligent. He is successful.  He isn't all about blame.
> 
> We are their to have fun, not establish victimhood, but we do talk about race in unthreatening ways . it's all lighthearted, though, rather than IM2's racist jackhammer approach.
> 
> ...


You don't want to discuss so piss off. Your opinion is shit.

Greg


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Who said or says that?


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?




To be fair, I suppose people can come to USMB for any reason they want. A wide variety or maybe just one. Obviously race is something he thinks about every day and to be fair people all over this big country have been affected by life in different ways and people have gripes that are real and are looking for some kind of closure. 
But then again, one can only guess motive. To be fair, he can also be reacting to disparaging threads about black people. It becomes circuitous.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This is what I read about you at the forum. you are racist towards white people it's giving giving.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather talk about CHARACTER...like MLK said. Always have. (Why do Blacks kill other Blacks at such a high rate??)
> ...


I've read widely on King. Some was frankly fantastic; other stuff was useful idiocy for the Communists. Your point?? 

Greg


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


them DAMN whites and their RACIST math!!!!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather talk about CHARACTER...like MLK said. Always have. (Why do Blacks kill other Blacks at such a high rate??)
> ...


Nah, and we also do not want to discuss how whites and blacks use illegal substances at the same rates, but blacks go to prison over it much more overwhelmingly.  Many whites will equate that with calling them racist; makes 'em very uncomfortable.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


So you can't name anyone or cite anything then.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


Yeah, he had to be labeled a "commie" too.  Ever wonder why?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...


Don's got a slew of kids by 3 babymommas and he cheated on the last one with a hooker he paid while his wife was pregnant with that slower (of the 3 slow ones) boy.  Point?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

And so we have the usual whining about me talking about race in the section of the forum where we are supposed to talk about race. Of course this is not done to threads in this section by whites, nor is it done in any other section of this forum where race is discussed by whites when it's not supposed to.

You racists are like a bunch of bratty children. You think it's fine to criticize blacks, but when blacks criticize whites, suddenly it's wrong, unfair and the black person has a problem. Fuck you racists and your gaslighting. Seek help to rid yourselves of white fragility


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2019)

Frakked if you do and frakked if you don't that's a great way to start a discussion.

Sounds like the OP is a category 1 OP type racist to me.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> And so we have the usual whining about me talking about race in the section of the forum where we are supposed to talk about race. Of course this is not done to threads in this section by whites, nor is it done in any other section of this forum where race is discussed by whites when it's not supposed to.
> 
> You racists are like a bunch of bratty children. You think it's fine to criticize blacks, but when blacks criticize whites, suddenly it's wrong, unfair and the black person has a problem. Fuck you racists and your gaslighting. Seek help to rid yourselves of white fragility


Sometimes you people are too uppity and think you're the same as everyone else.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


so what if criminals go to prison???!!!!!!
AND do you have evidence for this?? 
---just because they do crack instead of heroin doesn't mean it's unfair!!! THAT'S DUMBSHIT
An unfair system arrested millions of blacks, urged compassion for whites
unfair---HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Frakked if you do and frakked if you don't that's a great way to start a discussion.
> 
> Sounds like the OP is a racist to me.
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Victimy looks good on ya.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Why do you like to talk about race 24/7?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


yes I just did!! them DAMN racist white poeple--like Harmonica


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And you can't figure out why someone might take you as racist?  It is the same scenario if you take pot use alone son.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather talk about CHARACTER...like MLK said. Always have. (Why do Blacks kill other Blacks at such a high rate??)
> ...


WRONG!! But the causes are not neccessarily RACIAL as I have said before; yes, to you as well.



> Unfortunately, conversations about about this problem often fall back on the assumption that violence in black communities has cultural — or even biological — roots. But these assumptions aren’t supported by data.
> 
> For instance, Krivo and Peterson’s analysis of crime data in Columbus, Ohio shows that economic disadvantage, not race, is the strongest predictor of violence in a particular neighborhood. “In fact,” they conclude, “violent crime rates for extremely disadvantaged _white_ neighborhoods are more similar to rates for extremely disadvantaged _black_ areas than to rates for other types of white neighborhoods.”
> 
> Studies like these suggest that racial disparities in murder rates stem from a variety of structural causes, most notably economic inequality. (To dig deeper, see Krivo and Peterson’s study controlling for neighborhood disadvantage, as well as the Violence Policy Center’s recent study of black homicide victimization.)








I notice Obama bucked the downward trend.

Stark racial disparities in murder rates persist, even as overall murder rate declines

So how you going to solve the poverty problem in "black" and "white" neighbourhoods that have the same causes of crime? I'll give you a hint: it's the economy, stupid!!

Thank Trump on your bloody knees for getting the jobless rate for ALL ships (including Blacks) to the best they've ever been

Then attack the problem of drugs and drug turf wars. fuck you're stupid!!

Greg


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

depotoo said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


Your society was founded upon and operates on it as a principle.  Don's been talking about it 24/7 as well.  Didn't notice that didja.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


....please post your evidence blacks are unfairly going to jail because of illegal substances [ hahahah ]  or else you post is crap


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


YOU are the racist hater because you post crap WITHOUT evidence....


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


DemoKKKrats were in power at the time. lol. 

He wasn't a commie but his anti-war stance played into the "useful idiot" camp; one shared by many white even more so. But he had a different OPINION on the war; I am a fervent anti-Communist so any check on their spread was fine by me.

Greg


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > Frakked if you do and frakked if you don't that's a great way to start a discussion.
> ...








Does that mean I can call all blacks that want to talk about race racist and demand reparations also?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...


Thanks for proving just how much of a racist you are.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



  I am 2 still thinks blacks are treated the same way they were in America when his brethren in Africa captured them and sold them into slavery.
   Shouldnt you be in chains until cotton picking time?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


All I see is a bunch of triggered fragile white males that can't handle the topic, as he predicted.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


It would appear your supporting his contention.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> I have a friend who I often team up with at a local trivia game. he is everything IM2 is not.  He is friendly .He is intelligent. He is successful.  He isn't all about blame.
> 
> We are their to have fun, not establish victimhood, but we do talk about race in unthreatening ways . it's all lighthearted, though, rather than IM2's racist jackhammer approach.
> 
> ...




  I am 2 would never speak to you in person like he does here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



   How so,dont know diddly squat?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


no what I see is you defending a racist who can't handle the racism of his own race when it's pointed out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who I often team up with at a local trivia game. he is everything IM2 is not.  He is friendly .He is intelligent. He is successful.  He isn't all about blame.
> ...


He'd get throat punched if he did.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who I often team up with at a local trivia game. he is everything IM2 is not.  He is friendly .He is intelligent. He is successful.  He isn't all about blame.
> ...


I'm not going to discuss Dr. King with a punk pink thong wearing white maggot that misquotes the meaning of Kings words to defend his racism.

As for doggiestyles comment, I have to laugh. He has posted reams of racism and these references to blacks have not been made lightheartedly or in fun. How many references to race wars and civil wars have been posted here? How many of your fellow white supremacists have talked about replacement and white genocide? And how many posts have been created about this fiction of anti white racism. Doggiestyle is a liar. And understand this, I have plenty of white friends. Only racists make the comments dogass made. The only feral creatures living on pure racial hatred are the white racists in this forum. Your responses prove it.

Because instead of intelligently explaining why whites might feel some discomfort, we get rants about black on black crime, academics , black men leaving women and all the usual bitch made cracker ass crackerisms.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



  I was thinking the drag races in Jasper tx. ala James Byrd....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


I know a black male who was a felon caught with a stolen firearm in his possession found not guilty


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Who took the bar exam for Obama?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


A throat punch works wonders for changing a racist attitude


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


hahahhahahah
1. Vox news???!!! hahahahahah--very credible hahahhahahahah
AND the Wash Post???!!! hahahhahahahah = bullshit 
2. black men get longer sentences because they have other issues/commit other crimes more than whites 
3. again why do you people *LOVE* criminals so much???!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...



"white maggot". You haven't discussed anything you racist nazi. Go to hell. 

Greg


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



Thank you for your anecdote.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


1. are you going to answer the ? why do you blacks/etc love criminals so much?
2. so what--the blacks STILL commit crime at much higher rates--prison terms mean nothing


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...




There's a whole list of stuff and if you weren't making racist excuses for the system, you'd know.  You've been pegged as what you are, but it's never had anything to do with your skin tone, it's your head space.  And you're supporting the OP, unable to stop yourself.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I'm white hon, jeebus you people cannot help yourselves can ya.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


hahahah you -ALSO--fked up
you did not read/understand the '''/etc'' I inserted = you are not that smart
..one of the reasons the black culture fails [ fact-not hate ] is that they seem to LOVE criminals and criminality


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


YOU are the hater as you post nonsense ....
..plain and simple--blacks commit crimes at much higher rates---


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Right, and I'm the hater.  The OP had you pegged.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


here's a quote from YOUR link:


> But black people were arrested for marijuana at a rate of 17.7 per 100,000 in 2016, while white people were arrested at a rate of 1.8 per 100,000 — about 10 times less.


and??? so what?? this doesn't say the arrests were false
your link = bullshit


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


I'd say what I  do to your face. I've stood in city halls and in the faces of governors saying these things. As for what you say you will do to me, I can only say I don't really think you'd get to do that.

And it's funny. Dogbitch talks about a black person he plays trivia with. Most black people don't waste time trying to discuss race white racists. I have a graduate degree. I helped build 3 organizations. I am retired after having great success. Success does not equate to being silent about white racism. We aren't talking about blame here. I am stating specifics as to the cause of the problems blacks face.

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, “The Business Case for Racial Equity”. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice. 

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice. But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well. * When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole. Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”*_ 

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*

You racists here can't handle the truth. This has always been the problem.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Kristopher O'Shea Lowery of Greensboro N.C.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


you sound like a very nice guy, IM2


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I can assure you that you wouldn't say your racist crap to me


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Racists aren't nice people they are pathetic trash


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Please do feel free to avail yourself of the entirety of information available to the american public, go on your own journey of discovery.  You'll see, if you dare.  You're cherry picking from a list of links on the matter and the reason why is intuitively obvious to even the most casual of observers.   Are you absolutely certain you're not working with the OP?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



For initiating a thread that makes you uncomfortable?  Hardly.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  You stood in a safe place and whined about racism.....


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Pfffffffffffffffffffffffft.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


hahhahahahhahahaha more bullshit
it says they were arrested--plain and simple ....so what's the problem??
you ROYALLY fkd up...just like I said...
cherry picking ???!!   hahahahah it's *YOUR* link !!!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You have to be able to hit the throat first. And I really don't think you would get to do that.


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


there are all kinds of bullshit articles like that
all kinds--the Mike Brown/Smollet/Covington ones are prime examples 
we are not stupid to believe crap


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


The point as stated was that both whites/blacks use weed at the same rates, blacks go to jail for it more so than whites.  It's irrelevant whether you accept it or not, it is what it is.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



People choose what to believe, ever tried giving up believing for thinking?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


.....they know everyone that uses weed--and NOT get arrested????!!!! hahahahha-PLEASE tell me how they know that!!!!!!
-that's like the Hillary will win studies.....hahhahahahahah


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


..you have been brainwashed by the MSM and blacks
..please think for yourself


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you looking for a fight afterwards to say that you are a victim?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



What made it "safe"?  You're shatting yourself are you not?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


you believe the MSM??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????
the MSM is bullshit


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



I gave up corporate state media and standard racist american indoctrination decades ago son.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...



Sure, now you need to get Hillary worked into this.  So uncomfortable with the topic.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



*Group 3:  We don't care about race*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



   Was there no security there?
Of course there was.....pussy.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Security where, here?  To keep you safe from posts?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



 Let me know when you can follow a post.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Dec 28, 2019)

*" Black Male Ego Bordering On Mentally Retarded "*

** Racist Pride In Wanting To Take A Dump In The Family Tree Of White People **

Oh great , another kill whitey thread with the same old theme , " The only way for whites to not be racist is to bed down with blacks and have babies that will not look like themselves , until whites breed themselves out of existence . " . 

If killing off a race is racism , what is more racist than miscegenation ?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


and many here read yours in just about every thread you throw up.....


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm following the thread, are you upset by it as well?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



So you're upset?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Harry Dresden said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...





Monk-Eye said:


> *" Black Male Ego Bordering On Mentally Retarded "*
> 
> ** Racist Pride In Wanting To Take A Dump In The Family Tree Of White People **
> 
> ...


No, all he did was predict what has happened in the thread, my guess is he appreciates your assistance.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

It's real easy to talk about the physical shit you would do to somebody behind a computer. So I am not going to do that. But what I will say is that I have spoken out against white racism all my life. It got me in trouble in high school for standing up to racist teachers and administration. It got me in trouble in college for doing the same thing. I was in numerous street fights with whites as a young man for not taking white racist bullshit and most certainly as an old man, I damn sure won't take it and I don't fear any of you motherfucking white racists. We all gotta die of something for it is written that the one to fear is the one that can take your soul.

None of you racists can do that and most certainly you won't take my soul with a throat punch.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I find it hilarious actually.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2019)

*Project Implicit*

If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  It is NOT based on questions that you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually it is fun.  You can choose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.

This web site presents a method that demonstrates the conscious-unconscious divergences much more convincingly than have been possible with previous methods. This new method is called the Implicit Association Test or IAT for short.

WARNING!
It does carry this disclaimer:

*I am aware of the possibility of encountering interpretations of my IAT test performance with which I may not agree. Knowing this, I wish to proceed.*

*Project Implicit*
*https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit*/
https://implicit.harvard.edu/implicit/Study?tid=-1


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



 That you're upset?


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Well, most white people I know, myself included, don't talk about race because we're NOT racist.  YOU, on the other hand........


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> It's real easy to talk about the physical shit you would do to somebody behind a computer. So I am not going to do that. But what I will say is that I have spoken out against white racism all my life. It got me in trouble in high school for standing up to racist teachers and administration. It got me in trouble in college for doing the same thing. I was in numerous street fights with whites as a young man for not taking white racist bullshit and most certainly as an old man, I damn sure won't take it and I don't fear any of you motherfucking white racists. We all gotta die of something for it is written that the one to fear is the one that can take your soul.
> 
> None of you racists can do that and most certainly you won't take my soul with a throat punch.


Clearly you've touched a nerve, the Pavlovian responses speak for themselves.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?


Exactly.  That would be because HE'S a racist.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...


White male fragility logic.  If we don't talk about it it don't exist.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's real easy to talk about the physical shit you would do to somebody behind a computer. So I am not going to do that. But what I will say is that I have spoken out against white racism all my life. It got me in trouble in high school for standing up to racist teachers and administration. It got me in trouble in college for doing the same thing. I was in numerous street fights with whites as a young man for not taking white racist bullshit and most certainly as an old man, I damn sure won't take it and I don't fear any of you motherfucking white racists. We all gotta die of something for it is written that the one to fear is the one that can take your soul.
> ...



That appears to be the case.


----------



## DGS49 (Dec 28, 2019)

I'm in *Group #3 *- White people who wonder why it is not permissible to speak the Truth about race.  I'm perfectly willing to talk about race, but if you speak the Truth, you are accused of being a Bigot, a Racist, a White Supremacist, or worse.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> I'm in *Group #3 *- White people who wonder why it is not permissible to speak the Truth about race.  I'm perfectly willing to talk about race, but if you speak the Truth, you are accused of being a Bigot, a Racist, a White Supremacist, or worse.


Another uncomfortable white guy in need of a safe space.


----------



## Thunk (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You racists are like a bunch of bratty children.



Well if *THAT* isn't the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## Oddball (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> And so we have the usual whining about me talking about race in the section of the forum where we are supposed to talk about race. Of course this is not done to threads in this section by whites, nor is it done in any other section of this forum where race is discussed by whites when it's not supposed to.
> 
> You racists are like a bunch of bratty children. You think it's fine to criticize blacks, but when blacks criticize whites, suddenly it's wrong, unfair and the black person has a problem. Fuck you racists and your gaslighting. Seek help to rid yourselves of white fragility


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...


Nah. When I created the thread blaming blacks for all our problems none of you had any problems with my discussing race. It is apparent that the sudden dislike of race being discussed is about your racism.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thunk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You racists are like a bunch of bratty children.
> ...


Only if you suffer from psychosis.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thunk said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You racists are like a bunch of bratty children.
> ...


Funny!  Nicely done.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Dec 28, 2019)

*" Anti-Racist Racism "*

** Do You Want Honesty Or Bull Shit ? **


Bo Didleysquat said:


> Monk-Eye said:
> 
> 
> > *" Black Male Ego Bordering On Mentally Retarded "
> ...


I have known more than a few blacks who disagree with miscegenation , one of whom I worked with whom was literally hostile and confrontational with a white woman at work for marrying a black man which had been one of his acquaintances .

Informed consent is relevant to me , but I can keep my opinions to myself , that the blonde hair blue eyed woman is self ignorant , and go on about business without being hostile or confrontational .


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

The number 1 lie of all time.

*"Well, most white people I know, myself included, don't talk about race because we're NOT racist. YOU, on the other hand........"*


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Oddball said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And so we have the usual whining about me talking about race in the section of the forum where we are supposed to talk about race. Of course this is not done to threads in this section by whites, nor is it done in any other section of this forum where race is discussed by whites when it's not supposed to.
> ...


Yeah, that's a good image to bring in at this juncture.  For some whites, admitting racism exists in american society is the same thing as kissing a black guy's ass.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Anti-Racist Racism "*
> 
> ** Do You Want Honesty Or Bull Shit ? **
> 
> ...


Sure, that type of pitty isn't racist at all.  And, if you run into a black guy who is against "race mixin'" that surely means america is not a racist society.  I think we're done here at last.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

DGS49 said:


> I'm in *Group #3 *- White people who wonder why it is not permissible to speak the Truth about race.  I'm perfectly willing to talk about race, but if you speak the Truth, you are accused of being a Bigot, a Racist, a White Supremacist, or worse.


You got that right and I'm proud of it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in *Group #3 *- White people who wonder why it is not permissible to speak the Truth about race.  I'm perfectly willing to talk about race, but if you speak the Truth, you are accused of being a Bigot, a Racist, a White Supremacist, or worse.
> ...


Why don't you just post your truth?


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


I did it, I was perfectly clear about what I think


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


That's it?  Oh, ok.  Pride is often misplaced I've found, but whatever.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Shut! we white people have no right to express ourselves


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?


racist

Democrats make everything about race because they the racist


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Oh I am.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Dec 28, 2019)

*" Black Racist Pride Of Forced Dissolution "*

** No Pity For Fools Just Noting The Pathetic Condition **


Bo Didleysquat said:


> Sure, that type of pitty isn't racist at all.  And, if you run into a black guy who is against "race mixin'" that surely means america is not a racist society.  I think we're done here at last.


The meaning of an after life is passing on ones genetic identity through their children , and vanity expects validation be evident when individuals see themselves therein ; thus , there are blacks not against miscegenation and they are anti-racist racists who lack respect for whites to be whole within themselves .


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...


Partisanshitheads are different than racists?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


OK, U R A racist too


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Black Racist Pride Of Forced Dissolution "*
> 
> ** No Pity For Fools Just Noting The Pathetic Condition **
> 
> ...


You have no jurisdiction over the meaning of an afterlife or anything else.  Proclaiming some black folk are anti-racist racists who lack respect for whites has nothing to do with a foundationally racist society, nor does it discount that both fictional categorizations of human beings can have racist individuals within that societally constructed concept.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Some whites are still upset IM2 started a thread.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

*"I'm in Group #3 - White people who wonder why it is not permissible to speak the Truth about race. I'm perfectly willing to talk about race, but if you speak the Truth, you are accused of being a Bigot, a Racist, a White Supremacist, or worse."
*
That's because you aren't speaking the truth about race. You're spewing racist stereotypes and long debunked opinion. Also your truth leaves out laws and policies made from day one until now and their effects upon communities of color.


----------



## Eyepublius (Dec 28, 2019)

I am white and I grew up in small southern Illinois town from the 1950's until now, and all my life right through H/S and into the Marine Corps and two tours in VN and ever since, many of my close friends were and are black. I fully understand their plight in our history right until today and with rare exceptions I don't disagree with many black leaders just like I don't agree with many white leaders... I don't think I am exception to the rule in that regard, either.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Eyepublius said:


> I am white and I grew up in small southern Illinois town from the 1950's until now, and all my life right through H/S and into the Marine Corps and two tours in VN and ever since, many of my close friends were and are black. I fully understand their plight in our history right until today and with rare exceptions I don't disagree with many black leaders just like I don't agree with many white leaders... I don't think I am exception to the rule in that regard, either.


Prolly not, which is why those fomenting ever more division have to ratchet it up so.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who I often team up with at a local trivia game. he is everything IM2 is not.  He is friendly .He is intelligent. He is successful.  He isn't all about blame.
> ...




It says Gtopa, but it sounds just like IM2.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...




Im2 wants to be commandant of a " reeducation "camp
What a brave dreamer and inspiration to us all.....
Badthink bad. badthinkers worse.
No more badthinkers, no more badthink.
See how easy?
It’s like a Final Solution to Hate.
Who could be opposed to that?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


This section of USMB is supposed to be the I'm white and "telling the truth" about race section. It's where they get to spew racist and anti semitic bs freely and are not to be challenged. 4 or 5 of us black folk have upset the apple cart by pointing out laws, policies and behaviors that are racist as well as the fact that there a members and some admin in this forum practicing these behaviors. So now we are on page 15 of a full blown white racist whine fest while I have gotten nearly 100 alerts.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Did you imagine this much cooperation from them?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Nah. Try again.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Lotta upset white folks on this thread, still no discussion.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Gifs and memes, can't put a cogent argument together.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



 The only "discussion" those like you want is that which places you as eternal victim and which vilifies white people.


----------



## Monk-Eye (Dec 28, 2019)

*" Satisfying The Strong Anthropic Principle "*

** Unadulterated Version For The Meaning Of Life **


Bo Didleysquat said:


> You have no jurisdiction over the meaning of an afterlife or anything else.


A sophisticated physical state is required for sentience , for sapience , for introspection and that is a requirement of nature .

** Oh But It Does **


Bo Didleysquat said:


> Proclaiming some black folk are anti-racist racists who lack respect for whites has nothing to do with a foundationally racist society,


The qualities of identity and survival are innate and that is the basis of any such foundation in identity politics .

** Taking Care Of Ones Own **


Bo Didleysquat said:


> nor does it discount that both fictional categorizations of human beings can have racist individuals within that societally constructed concept.


There is nothing fictional about race and the only relevant standard of social constructs is that of legitimate versus illegitimate aggression against the elements of self ownership ( free roam , free association , progeny ) and self determination ( private property , willful intents - contracts ) of individual liberty .

** Genetic Religion Of Qurayshism *
*
_Surah 8:75 - And those who believed after [the initial emigration] and emigrated and fought with you - they are of you. But those of [blood] relationship are more entitled [to inheritance] in the decree of God. Indeed, God is Knowing of all things._


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


No, you're being all victimy again.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2019)

Just another daily reminder that White Voters are not welcomed in the Democratic Party


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Monk-Eye said:


> *" Satisfying The Strong Anthropic Principle "*
> 
> ** Unadulterated Version For The Meaning Of Life **
> 
> ...


I do not accept your perceptual reality, and I do not believe in your male dominator god.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I am sorry you are so stupid, Bo, I really am.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2019)

Do you also get tired of being the world's oppressor?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



I did. It's standard operating procedure for whites that practice racism. But the funny and sad thing about what we are seeing is that these guys/ladies really think they are winning the argument. They are doing everything I said they would, display full blown white fragility, and will deny it while they continue doing so.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Just another daily reminder that White Voters are not welcomed in the Democratic Party



Oh please, now you're arguing republicans are racists.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It's hopelessly reflexive in some.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 28, 2019)

*And you have the right to be shown that what you believe is a load of racist dog shit. If you don't like it too bad for you.*


Yooville lizten  to ze commandant or else ...jah

Pfft

_All ******* must hang 
Animal mother _


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Do you also get tired of being the world's oppressor?



The US?  No.  Why we have a military presence in 70% of the countries on the planet and support 73% of the world's dictatorships.  Any guess as to how many of those are "Christian" and Caucasian nations?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *And you have the right to be shown that what you believe is a load of racist dog shit. If you don't like it too bad for you.*
> 
> 
> Yooville lizten  to ze commandant or else ...jah
> ...


Spoken behind the safety of a computer screen.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> *And you have the right to be shown that what you believe is a load of racist dog shit. If you don't like it too bad for you.*
> 
> 
> Yooville lizten  to ze commandant or else ...jah
> ...


"Jew will not replace us" n shit.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


I hear Africa is beautiful this time of the year.  GO HOME!


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Nah, ya just sorry, as hell.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



After you, but what tie of year is it?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So is Europe. *GO HOME!*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Do you also get tired of being the world's oppressor?
> ...


Everyone gets it, we know who you hate


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Oh you people "know" all kids of alternative shit.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Why would I be sorry? I am well educated, I own my own business and I am content with my life.

 You need to work on the tude if you think I would ever hire you, though.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Why we have a military presence in 70% of the countries on the planet


To keep the peace. You folks like to riot, pillage and destroy. White America exists to keep the primates docile


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > *And you have the right to be shown that what you believe is a load of racist dog shit. If you don't like it too bad for you.*
> ...


You should of been on the streets back in day .....wot 

Yooville liszen to commandant im2 or ze gas chambers for you


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 28, 2019)

This next generation of Democrat politicians and voters are even more radical and racist


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


Europe isn't my home. I'm a son of the Founding Fathers. Your Fathers captured you in Africa and sold you to some guy who mistakenly thought he'd get a little work from you.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


Sorryassed hon.  You will never hire anyone who thinks, you wouldn't be able to handle it and thanks, but I don't need or want your little job.  You have nothing of value to offer me.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



You know IM2, for those people that suffer from *Aplasia cutis congenita, *your constant obsession with skin really speaks to your privilege.

You should probably just thank the grace of creation that you even have skin, don't you think?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Death Angel said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


You are the spawn of genocidal slavers, maybe that's why you bristle so?


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



The obsession is america's, review your history.  We built a nation and an economic system on it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


You know who liked talking about race? A lot?

NAZI’s.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> This next generation of Democrat politicians and voters are even more radical and racist


There ya go, stoke what you're not part of again.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Dec 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



And Don, Stephan Miller, Steve Bannon, the founders who declared everyone but the white male aristocracy nonpersons.  And another thing, once a society has partnered with neo-Nazis in Ukraine and enjoyed tiki torch "Jew will not replace us" marches attended by "fine people" who mowed down a nonbeliever with an automobile, no one's gonna any longer buy the gaslighting that you're anti-Nazi.


----------



## Markle (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2,

Is not black, he is simply a lonely ol' Troll who has nothing more to do than try and stir the pot.  No one, of any race could be the racism he exudes.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 28, 2019)

From your article, it seeks an answer, and I have one;

". . . The easy thing to do is just sit down in the room (it’s comfortably furnished after all) and do nothing. But then we never get out. What will unlock the door?"

Simple, refuse to acknowledge that there is a door between us.

Don't judge each other by our skin color.  The ruling elites WANT you to judge folks by externalities like sex, sexual orientation, age, religion, and skin color, political identification, etc., it keeps populations divided.  STOP IT.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


And white American racists. Not only did they talk about it, the white American racist created a system based on race.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Markle said:


> IM2,
> 
> Is not black, he is simply a lonely ol' Troll who has nothing more to do than try and stir the pot.  No one, of any race could be the racism he exudes.


Start licking.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 28, 2019)

Really, it's the modern black culture that I find burdensome. It disrupts the peace and quiet. A complete pollution of civil society. Do I wanna lookit some wanna be a gangster's ass in line at the store? No. Pull your fukin pants up and act right. Carry yourself like a man. You don't need to vibrate my windows out at the intersection with that violent...I dunno...entertainment? Speak English. Act civil. Quit acting like a badass. You're not one. Get a job and quit planting your seeds in low self-esteemed fat white women just to drive her car around annoying the ever living shit out of productive civil people at red lights and clogging up the line at the air pump at the gas station. What's is that anyway? The new hangout spot where you sit and blast your 'entertainment' to act all gangser and annoy productive people fillng their vehicles? Do you need air every fukin day, or what? Start parking in the parking lot and walking your lazy ass across the lot and go into the store and buy your blunt, quit parking in the fire lane...right under the NO Parking Fire Lane sign like you're special or something. Quit throwing your trash out the window all the time, it's rude. And it turns every place you go into a trash heap.

I could keep going on and on. Basically, if they learned how to act right, or even cared about acting right, people might treat em like humans But they just don't act like civilized humans these days.

It's mostly the younger ones, to be fair. Now they're starting to rub off on dumb white kids. That's the wrong role model to be following. Pull your pants up and act right. And turn your fukin hat around. What are you, 12?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> From your article, it seeks an answer, and I have one;
> 
> ". . . The easy thing to do is just sit down in the room (it’s comfortably furnished after all) and do nothing. But then we never get out. What will unlock the door?"
> 
> ...


You don't have the answer and posting videos of blacks who you try using to justify your refusal to really want to do something about it is not going to work. This is about public policy and until whites are willing to do what it takes for real equality in a capitalist system, don't come to me with some simple minded bullshit like what you posted.

Racists are very good at instructing everyone as to the percentage of blacks in the population. And they reach hard to extrapolate exaggerated numbers about crime, often conflating murder with total crime. But somehow and really it's done on purpose because we are dealing with racists, are other important statistical data is not discussed.

Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. This did not happen because of laziness. Indeed, the historical records shows that blacks have consistently worked as hard or harder than whites and for far less money, including over 230 years for free. Equality in a capitalist system means we have 13 percent of the wealth. We have 1/5 the wealth we should have in proportion to our population.

Before I end this, let me break down what white racism has done to this nation. While certain whites gloat about how successful they have been as a race and lecture others about how they have failed, facts they have created the problems being complained about today. If not for racism everyone would be better off economically, fewer people would be on the public dime, tax revenues would increase at every level, we’d have a smaller deficit, or possibly no national deficit or debt. Crime would be reduced dramatically, unemployment very well would be less than 1 percent. More than likely the increased tax revenue could help provide free education and health care to all American citizens. After reading study after study shoes us that virtually every economic problem we have stems from the racism that has denied people of color opportunity.


----------



## Zander (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> Really, it's the modern black culture that I find burdensome. It disrupts the peace and quiet. A complete pollution. Do I wanna lookit some wanna be a gangster's ass in line at the store? No. Pull your fukin pants up and act right. Carry yourself like a man. You don't need to vibrate my windows out at the intersection with that violent...I dunno...entertainment? Speak English. Act civil. Quit acting like a badass. You're not one. Get a job and quit planting your seeds in low self-esteemed fat white women just to drive her car around annoying the ever living shit out of productive civil people at red lights and clogging up the line at the air pump at the gas station. What's is that anyway? The new hangout spot where you sit and blast your 'entertainment' to act all gangser and annoy productive people fillng their vehicles? Do you need air every fukin day, or what? Start parking in the parking lot and walking your lazy ass across the lot and go into the store and buy your blunt, quit parking in the fire lane...right under the NO Parking Fire Lane sign like you're special or something. Quit throwing your trash out the window all the time, it's rude. And it turns every place you go into a trash heap.
> 
> I could keep going on and on. Basically, if they learned how to act right , or even cared about acting right, people might treat em like humans But they just don't act like civilized humans these days.
> 
> It's mostly the younger ones, to be fair. Now they're starting to rub off on dumb white kids. That's the wrong role model to be following. Pull your pants up and act right. And turn your fukin hat around. What are you, 12?



Another example of modern white racism. If there is any culture that's trifling, it is the white culture for teaching ignorance like this.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Another example of modern white racism. If there is any culture that's trifling, it is the white culture for teaching ignorance like this.



I live in Biden's state. For now. I see way, way more of your race's own culture than you do. Daily.  You can't escape it around here. It's the third or fourth highest black population in the nation.

As I said, it's mainly the younger ones. They're a product of their upbringing. Or lack thereof. Mainly the males.

They don't call Wilmington Murder Town USA for nothing.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


You obviously have little or no contact with white liberals making you what most call "lucky"...white liberals eat, sleep and drink "race", they dream about it, they talk in their sleep about it, they write about it, they sing about it, they make movies about it, they create news stories about it, they create verbal weaponry out of it, and their greatest pleasure from "race" is their ability to incite with it.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


I already knew you had no interest in working for a living.

it's always easier to hate the white devil, instead.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 28, 2019)

Hateful Hillary


----------



## Thunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Ever notice that this racial horse shit always comes down to *GIMME FREE MONEY*! 

Each and every time without fail! 

It's only a matter of time before they get to it. 

Reparations...XXXXXX Justice...call it what you will....it's always "*GIMME FREE MONEY*".


----------



## dblack (Dec 28, 2019)

Dalia said:


> We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.



Yes. This is exactly where civil rights jumped the shark. It failed to recognize that deciding for ourselves who we like and don't like, who we associated with and who we avoid - no matter what the reasons - is a fundamental human right.

Equal rights under the law is the core if liberal democracy. But mandating respect is overreach.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


White *conservatives* don’t like to talk about race – and for obvious reasons.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

Because we don’t use it as an excuse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karpenter (Dec 28, 2019)

*Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*

you....​

​


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?



He has no other interests, and nothing to do with his time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...



You have a right to be shown ????

By who ?  A racist like you ?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...



He segregates himself from those topics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So you are dog shit then?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Because we don’t use it as an excuse.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That because you guys are inflicting the racism.

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

Nobody is making excuses. You can't handle the truth.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Google "Anthony Johnson slave"...he was a black man who owned black slaves...and he was not a one off.
> ...



Who fucking cares? There is no slavery in the US. Slaves are all dead. It’s alive and well in Africa though. Why not go there and preach your opinions. See what happens to your punk ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



No ones keeping you here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather talk about CHARACTER...like MLK said. Always have. (Why do Blacks kill other Blacks at such a high rate??)
> ...



Why don’t you, and stop acting like an ignorant street punk. You can quote his teachings, maybe stop being a hypocrite and live them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



He still hates you, sycophant bitch. Don’t you know?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


No, I don't. I discuss them with other blacks because they are sincere in wanting to solve the problem and they understand the root cause. Whites only talk about black on black crime to avoid looking at their own problems. This thread is an example. It is about the inability of whites to discuss racism. So to avoid doing this there is inevitably the piling on about black on black crime. Stop segregating yourselves from the problems in the white community.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



He provides for them, and they are all educated and successful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...


I do live them. You don't know what they are.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Because we don’t use it as an excuse.
> ...



Demos?? Who or what is "demos"?? A stupid liberal think tank!!!

Greg


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



They must be crying like a little wimp and telling people you have a right to tell them what you think the truth is....and expect them to adhere to it.  

I am starting to think you were once white and if you ever take a shower....might get there again.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I know I don't hate Bo didleysquat, so who are you talking about?

White boys like you make far too many assumptions.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Rubbish; you're a white hating maggot. Go to hell!!

Greg


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Keep thinking that.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



"White boys like you".......

Spoken like a true racist.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 28, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



Wrong. King was murdered by whites like you because of what he stood for. So you can take that fake MLK you invented and shove it up your ass.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2019)

Let's talk about race.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're a lying twat. I am NO DemoKKKrat!!! Stick that where the sun don't shine you race baiting loser!!

MLK would consider you part of the problem!!

Greg.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



A 4 year-old article?


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Because we don’t use it as an excuse.
> ...



Truth is you don’t like being black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 28, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



Well...racism is eternal....ti IM2


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





> Ray harbored a strong prejudice against African Americans and was quickly drawn to Wallace's segregationist platform. He spent much of his time in Los Angeles volunteering at the Wallace campaign headquarters in North Hollywood.[14]



A DemoKKKrat, you dill, supporting DemoKKKrat policies. You have aligned yourself with MLK's killers. 

Greg


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Dec 28, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?



Apparently he inventoried his underwear, which he wears above his pants, and found out his shortcomings conflicted with certain beliefs about black men.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...



Nah. You just use these forums to fuck with white people. You label ALL whites as racist, but don’t have the balls to comment on black crimes such as 100 youths flash mobbing a store and assaulting employees. Or neighborhoods being burned to the ground, when a sports team loses. Your a poser, and a hypocrite. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...



He’s not. He just dates fat white women. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



He’s white? You like him? Because he sucks your ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beautress (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > From your article, it seeks an answer, and I have one;
> ...


Oprah Winfrey is a billionnaire, IM2. She worked hard for her money, and she made peace with all races of people. Nobody is like her. She makes good investments, and she benefits whoever calls on her to help.
You have to believe in yourself when you're young. And you have to jump through a lot of hoops to succeed in life. There are plenty of black men who've succeeded also. Robert F. Smith made a billion dollars, too, when he was young, because he showed tenacity to the tasks he was given and moved up to start investing his wealth to 5x his first billion. Michael Jordan is twice over a billionnaire, because he invested his superstar paycheck quite well. If you ever watched him play basketball, you'd know he was a genius in every way, and he broke records wherever he went, and whatever he did. 

America is for everybody who works hard. And America is for you.

America’s Black Billionaires: The Richest African Americans in 2019 - Black Enterprise


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 28, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > From your article, it seeks an answer, and I have one;
> ...



. . . a lot of this has to do with ethnological studies.

Black posters on this site continually maintain the American Blacks have their own culture.  

Hell, I even in my youth met a CIA agent that helped create, within the Black Culture the whole idea of black nationalism.  The CIA wanted American blacks to have their own identity, so this agent cultivated a close relationship with Bobby Seale, so that they would create an organization that would feed into this, and create separateness from White culture.

In America, we have many different sub-nations, and they all perform at different levels, because their families have different attitudes.

The biggest blame the black families can level at white culture, is purposeful destruction and manipulation of their culture and families, so that they have been excluded from their birth right, and what they truly are, part of the larger culture.  

THEY ARE NOT SEPARATE, they have been tricked into thinking that they are. IT has been an advanced Cointelpro, from before the end of Jim Crow, so that the black American community would tricked into keeping themselves down. It has to do with the music produced, the literature written, and movies made.

This whole, "acting white" shit?  You folks do that to yourself.  You are no different.  This whole, "you have your own culture," and no talking to the man so you make yourselves increased victims of crimes?  THAT is why your families and businesses and communities get torn asunder.  There is a poster, Avery Jarmen, she posts about domestic violence and child abuse. . . if no one calls CPS or the cops?  Then psychic destruction keeps black communities down, but you want to blame that on the dominant community?

No sir.  I am not buying it at this point.  Sure. . . some of it is the institutional shit, but most of it is based on a refusal to engage in the mainstream culture.

REPEAT AFTER ME: "DISPARATE OUTCOMES DO NOT IMPLY DISPARATE TREATMENT"

In fact, if you look closely at the education system and the social structure since the nineties, the government and the institutional structures have made herculean efforts to promote the interests of women and minorities.  At this point?  The problem probably lay with those communities and internal expectations.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



I know how many blacks are millionaires and billionaires and that number is 36,000 out of 47.6 million. The ignorant defense of Oprah and Michael Jordan is not what I am going to listen to. Blacks have always worked hard and I certainly won't be listening to lectures from a person that married into mobility. From the ages of 28 - 52, I helped build and develop 3 organizations. Almost 7 years ago, I retired at 52 and now work on personal projects on my time. I know what hard work is and I know what America has. And what it has is about 1/5 of it's population running their mouths off trying to tell others that the America they experience doesn't exist. But it does and as we enter the 3rd decade of the 21st century, it's time those like you stopped lying to yourselves.

In order to reach true equality in a capitalist system all must have equal control of capital, especially in our own communities. Blacks have an economy of 1.3 trillion dollars. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, there are 2.6 million Black-owned business in the United States, compared to 22.6 million white-owned businesses. Blacks/African Americans, who make up more than 13% of the U.S. population, only own about 7% of all the businesses in the country, and generate only about 0.5% of total receipts. Out of those 2.6 million businesses, 95 percent were sole proprietorships with no hired employees. 109,000 of these businesses were able to hire employees. Those businesses hired over 975,000 people.   

It is apparent that such numbers need to increase. While much is made about foreign trade deficits, Americans face internal trade deficits of our own making.

Racists are very good at instructing everyone as to the percentage of blacks in the population. And they reach hard to extrapolate exaggerated numbers about crime, often conflating murder with total crime. But somehow and really it's done on purpose because we are dealing with racists, are other important statistical data is not discussed.

Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. This did not happen because of laziness. Indeed, the historical records shows that blacks have consistently worked as hard or harder than whites and for far less money, including over 230 years for free. Equality in a capitalist system means we have 13 percent of the wealth. We have 1/5 the wealth we should have in proportion to our population.

Again, let me break down what white racism has done to this nation. While certain whites gloat about how successful they have been as a race and lecture others about how they have failed, facts they have created the problems being complained about today. If not for racism everyone would be better off economically, fewer people would be on the public dime, tax revenues would increase at every level, we’d have a smaller deficit, or possibly no national deficit or debt. Crime would be reduced dramatically, unemployment very well would be less than 1 percent. More than likely the increased tax revenue could help provide free education and health care to all American citizens. After reading study after study shoes us that virtually every economic problem we have stems from the racism that has denied people of color opportunity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...


you hate all whites and that makes you a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Actually we maintain that our culture has been ignored as part of American culture. I'm black learn to stop thinking you can tell me what blacks say or think. Everything you say here is bullshit. The acting white is another old dumb white excuse used to deny major systemic problems. Whites get beat up for acting black, but in standard white racist fashion you refuse to accept that whites have created this problem and want to find was to absolve yourself of personal responsibility.  Let me use your last paragraph to illustrate my point. School funding is based on property value and property is worth lees in black communities meaning schools in those communities get less funds. It really doesn't much matter what you don't buy because the only thing you want to buy is the pretense that continuing white racism has no effect on those dealing with it.

I find it ironic that to people like yourself acting white only applies to studying and getting good grade but never the anti social behaviors that have caused white kids to shoot up schools or drive white kids to suicide.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I never owned a slave. Maybe you should sue those who captured your forebears and sold them. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


So the character of the perps has nothing to do with it?? That's stupid!! You really are a fool.

Greg


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 29, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bo Didleysquat said:
> ...



You might want to rewrite your post using one and two syllable words, mixed in with a few "hahaha's",so he will understand you.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Dec 29, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



"We are not stupid to believe crap".......ROFLMAO!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...


I don't hate all whites, therefore by your definition, which is not the definition of racism, I am not a racist.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


This thread is not about slavery and racism by whites still continues today.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're a fool. MLK was all about CHARACTER. You blame others for bad character in your chosen victim group. That is the OPPOSITE of MLK!! 

Greg


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I read your shit and your words give you away. You're a racist and hate all whites  Those you claim not to hate you only use them to benefit your agenda. You aren't fooling anyone but yourself and those who think you don't hate all whites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Again hating a race is racist.
You could have said Racism of some whites continues but no you said
"Racism by whites still continues"


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


You don't know shit about character. Racism is contained in the content of a persons character. When you get called a racist it is because you have revealed that as the content of your character. Bodidleysquat is not a racist, that's what the content of her character reveals in her posts. We are in here where we cannot see the color of anyone's skin but the first thing a person like you starts whining about after you've made a blatantly racist comment is how you're being judged by your color. I have not in my nearly 59 years seen such pathetic and obvious gaslighting as what people like you try doing every day.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





A person's *opinion *can't be proved wrong, dummy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I have a half white child. So no, I don't hate whites. You're  just a sniveling racist punk who wants to run his  mouth off about black people and can't take it when the mirror is put in your face. There is only one agenda going on here, white men who want the old days when they got to do whatever they want to everyone else back.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


*“An earthly kingdom cannot exist without inequality of persons. Some must be free, some serfs, some rulers, some subjects”*

― Martin Luther


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


Actually it can.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I have read her racist screeds.



You've read Pelosi's racist screeds?

Biden's??

AOC + three?

Obama's?

please, carrion


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


My Aunt Claire is black and her sons my cousins are like brothers to me 
Her father was saved from being lynched by my grandfather because the klan saw him as too uppity for them


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


And that's the problem. An earthly kingdom can exist without those things. It was this belief that made YOUR ancestors get on ships and float over here. They rejected this idiocy and now you try quoting it to justify white supremacy.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You don't know shit about character. Racism is contained in the content of a persons character. When you get called a racist it is because you have revealed that as the content of your character. Bodidleysquat is not a racist, that's what the content of her character reveals in her posts. We are in here where we cannot see the color of anyone's skin but the first thing a person like you starts whining about after you've made a blatantly racist comment is how you're being judged by your color. I have not in my nearly 59 years seen such pathetic and obvious gaslighting as what people like you try doing every day.




WOW!

Take the chip off your shoulder!


Then look in the mirror.

YOU are the face of racism.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Prove it!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read her racist screeds.
> ...


I haven't read any of those imaginary racist screeds. Neither have you.


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> And that's the problem. An earthly kingdom can exist without those things. It was this belief that made YOUR ancestors get on ships and float over here. They rejected this idiocy and now you try quoting it to justify white supremacy.




cuckoo , cuckoo


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't know shit about character. Racism is contained in the content of a persons character. When you get called a racist it is because you have revealed that as the content of your character. Bodidleysquat is not a racist, that's what the content of her character reveals in her posts. We are in here where we cannot see the color of anyone's skin but the first thing a person like you starts whining about after you've made a blatantly racist comment is how you're being judged by your color. I have not in my nearly 59 years seen such pathetic and obvious gaslighting as what people like you try doing every day.
> ...


No chip. No racism here.

But you seem to have the problem.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > And that's the problem. An earthly kingdom can exist without those things. It was this belief that made YOUR ancestors get on ships and float over here. They rejected this idiocy and now you try quoting it to justify white supremacy.
> ...


Your mental condition is your business.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


lol I'm not trying to change your mind because you can't change the mind of a racist hell-bent on the destruction of another race. All I'm doing is showing you a fact you will never have equality of persons but you do have equality of race.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

MeBelle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



Don't have to. All kinds of opinions have been proven wrong and you know it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Listen Free to William Elliott Whitmore - Bury Your Burdens In The Ground Radio | iHeartRadio


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


That's what you may be trying to do, but that has nothing to do with me. Your fragility is something you must get past. What you have shown is an idiotic comment said 600 years ago that created a system that oppressed whites in Europe. Beliefs like that was the emphasis for the European feudal system. Men and women are equal as all were created by the same being.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MeBelle said:
> ...



Bury white racism instead of trying to tell people they are wrong for being displeased that it still exists in the 21st. century.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No you have it all wrong as I said I'm not trying to change your mind because someone who has so much hate for a race you can't change their mind so you mock them.
As for that "idiotic comment" as you put it, stands true even today.
And then bam there you go changing the subject to equality of the sexes 
Hell you don't even have equality between two women 
So let's stick with the topic that you started.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


How about we just bury racism altogether? But then that would be the end of you


----------



## Andylusion (Dec 29, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



By all means, leave.  You think America is a lie?  Go live elsewhere.  There are plenty of people willing to take your place in this country, and they'll be happier, and flat out better people than you.


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You didn't read the article I posted did you, shitweasel!!?

Greg


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it!
> ...




LMAO!

Prove it!


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...



You might want to think about that.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

So once gain we see the usual suspects saying the usual things. One of you has tried playing the MLK card. This card has never been played on the other thousand threads made in this forum by whites. But since you want to play stupid, it's time to break out the chalkboard.

*"It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white **racial wealth gap**, according to a **report** released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm."*

The Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth - CityLab

This is the cost of your racism.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

This is the cost of your racism.

The Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth - CityLab


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

*"That’s the deficit-lens on the problem as it pertains to black families. But it’s worth looking at how each of those components also played a huge role in boosting white families’ financial standing to begin with. The wealth, income, and savings that white families accumulated during slavery supplied the economic thew that catapulted them into elite affluent status during the country’s first two centuries of existence. But it was community context and creative credit machinations that helped white families maintain that status over the ensuing two centuries, putting into doubt whether a closure of the black-white racial wealth gap is even possible given these deeply entrenched advantages."

The 1940s were also the period when white families were able to further enhance their wealth prospects through new credit and finance instruments created as part of the New Deal. At this point, white families and farm owners were taking advantage of loans created by what was then called the Federal Housing Administration and the Farm Security Administration to leverage their way into wealth. Whereas before the Civil War, mortgages and credit were collateralized on the backs of enslaved Africans as properties, by 1940 white families could obtain mortgages and credit collateralized by land, houses, and farms. And they didn’t have to come from wealthy families or be wealthy themselves to obtain this financing.

African American farmers and families, meanwhile, were unable to establish the wealth that former slaveholding families were re-establishing, nor were they able to access the FHA and FSA loans at the same rates as whites. The Atlantic’s Vann Newkirk describes in his story “The Great Land Robbery” how black farmers lost their land and farms during this time period:

While most of the black land loss appears on its face to have been through legal mechanisms—“the tax sale; the partition sale; and the foreclosure”—it mainly stemmed from illegal pressures, including discrimination in federal and state programs, swindles by lawyers and speculators, unlawful denials of private loans, and even outright acts of violence or intimidation. Discriminatory loan servicing and loan denial by white-controlled [Farmers Home Administration] and [Agricultural Stabilization and Conservation Service] committees forced black farmers into foreclosure, after which their property could be purchased by wealthy landowners, almost all of whom were white.
*
The Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth - CityLab

You have benefitted from past racist policies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> So once gain we see the usual suspects saying the usual things. One of you has tried playing the MLK card. This card has never been played on the other thousand threads made in this forum by whites. But since you want to play stupid, it's time to break out the chalkboard.
> 
> *"It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white **racial wealth gap**, according to a **report** released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm."*
> 
> ...


It's the cost of YOUR racism 
Your racism keeps blacks on the democrat plantation 
Pretty pathetic if you're to lazy to make your own wealth don't whine because others have it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> This is the cost of your racism.
> 
> The Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth - CityLab


Russia had socialism it didn't work out 
So tell me why is Al Sharpton richer than you?What exactly has he done


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *"That’s the deficit-lens on the problem as it pertains to black families. But it’s worth looking at how each of those components also played a huge role in boosting white families’ financial standing to begin with. The wealth, income, and savings that white families accumulated during slavery supplied the economic thew that catapulted them into elite affluent status during the country’s first two centuries of existence. But it was community context and creative credit machinations that helped white families maintain that status over the ensuing two centuries, putting into doubt whether a closure of the black-white racial wealth gap is even possible given these deeply entrenched advantages."
> 
> The 1940s were also the period when white families were able to further enhance their wealth prospects through new credit and finance instruments created as part of the New Deal. At this point, white families and farm owners were taking advantage of loans created by what was then called the Federal Housing Administration and the Farm Security Administration to leverage their way into wealth. Whereas before the Civil War, mortgages and credit were collateralized on the backs of enslaved Africans as properties, by 1940 white families could obtain mortgages and credit collateralized by land, houses, and farms. And they didn’t have to come from wealthy families or be wealthy themselves to obtain this financing.
> 
> ...


How did a community organizer / former president buy a 15 million dollar mansion?
How can you equalize the wealth gap when blacks only make up around 13% of America's population?


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Stop with the babies out of wedlock by teenage single women. Is that plain enough? I remember Al Sharpton being asked questions by people. He spent the whole time answering all questions while bloviating except shorting one. He was asked about illigitimate babies being born. And basically answered  "that is an issue" That was it. He is a sellout. Another man enriched on the backs of others. This is an issue for other groups also. And then there are drugs. Somebody has power to keep letting them into our nation so easily.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What’s wrong with the sistas baby daddy? Hypocrite. A strong black woman ain’t good enough for you. That poor kid has been subjected to your racist views their whole life. Never good enough, and indoctrinated with your radical racist rhetoric. The truth comes out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> So once gain we see the usual suspects saying the usual things. One of you has tried playing the MLK card. This card has never been played on the other thousand threads made in this forum by whites. But since you want to play stupid, it's time to break out the chalkboard.
> 
> *"It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white **racial wealth gap**, according to a **report** released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm."*
> 
> ...



You can’t deal with your fragile ego, when your bullshit racist rhetoric is thrown back in your face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boedicca (Dec 29, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the real reason:  It's Boring and Pointless.
> ...




You sad sack of silliness.  You don't know anything about me...or much else.

Enjoy your stint in Banitory.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 29, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?


 I guess he can't let go.

My neighbors who are black people, they have good jobs and own their houses, have good cars and go a week or two for vacations each year. They never talk about race, they didn't make their lives miserable wasting their time thinking about race.

At this point, even many illegal immigrants are capable to succeed and make good income and even business. While I have witnessed as well that people who think about the past they can't progress because they can't concentrate in their future.

When the OP can't respond that today race is not an issue, then he transforms himself from hysterical to historical, and he starts mentioning the crude treatment against his ancestors in the past.

Today's people are not guilty of what their ancestors did or didn't do.

And race is not an issue for people who want to live and progress in today's society.

The OP has an agenda which is not working anymore. Society has changed a lot, and you can notice in the news that people who suffers consequences because "the color of their skin" are mostly low income people, who can't progress because they claim society owes them, I don't have any idea what society owes to them, but such is their claim.

Perhaps that is the reason they refuse to work waiting for a check coming for free, and the check never arrives and they keep living  in poverty generation after generation? If this is what is happening, then my neighbors who are black are the smarten between black people, because they don't wait for the free check... they work for earn it instead.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



_*HARRISON BERGERON by Kurt Vonnegut, Jr.
http://www.tnellen.com/westside/harrison.pdf*_


----------



## Thunk (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Thunk said:
> 
> 
> > Google "Anthony Johnson slave"...he was a black man who owned black slaves...and he was not a one off.
> ...



And outright lies don't work for me son! 

At the beginning of the civil war, 43% of slave owners in south carolina were black. 

43%...that's damn near *HALF* of all slave owners in the state! 

That is not "_few blacks owned slaves and most of them purchased family members_".


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




. . . and this is what you simply DO NOT GET.

Ruling elites OPPRESS ALL POOR PEOPLE.

It is how different sub-groups react that separate the winners and losers.  There is no more insidious, systemic, system wide oppression, that is not countered by AA.

I get that you are trying to promote reparations, but even if you did get them?  It would not solve the problems you have in your own communities.  These problems are deep, and lasting.  You need to change the culture first.

Reparations would NOT be spent on building businesses, spent on investments, on land, or any CAPITAL INVESTMENT.  They would be spent on frivolities, material items that do not last, cars, jewelry, electronics, drugs and booze.  "Spinning Rims."    BLING.  YOU KNOW IT, I KNOW IT.

Few in the main of the black community do the reading that you or I do.  And thus, reparations WOULD NOT SOLVE SHIT.


----------



## Correll (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this......




Seriously, what the fuck are you talking about?


We/I talk about race all the time. Because people like you keep making an issue of it. 


I have no hesitation to discuss it as an issue. In fact I tend to hit such threads a lot, because they/you are low hanging fruit, easy to destroy.


----------



## Markle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. This did not happen because of laziness.



It happens because of attitude.  Which of these race-baiters preach anything but victimhood?

Failed former President Barack Hussein Obama, former First Lady Michelle Obama, Eric Holder, Rev. Jeremiah Wright, Rev. Al Sharpton, Minister Louis Farrakhan, Father Pflager, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Sr., Rev. Jesse Jackson, Jr., King Samir Shabazz, Van Jones, Charlie Rangel, Barbara Boxer, Maxine Waters, Al Green, Sheila Jackson Lee, Andre Carson, Shirley Sherrod, Keith Ellison, and the list goes on!

How is this going to move young men or any race forward?


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


How do you feel about democrats having a long history of racism and now using blacks for votes?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 29, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> White *conservatives* don’t like to talk about race – and for obvious reasons.




Yes -- because stupid, uneducated people like you hate them because they do not march in lockstep with your brand of fascist political correctness.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 29, 2019)

dblack said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...




Yep.

In the civil rights era of my youth, the ideal was to treat everybody with the same considerations and expectations and racism was a term applied to those who hated people based upon race.

Today, the leftist orthodoxy assails anybody who DOES treat everybody with the same considerations and expetations and the term racist is applied to anybody who doesn't automatically favor blacks over all other groups.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 29, 2019)

Are you good with blacks fleeing the Democratic Party, IM2? 
Does it resemble the exodus we saw when republicans freed them in 1863?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


He's pissed because the white woman got knocked up


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Now watch the racism you will see from people who are going to complain. They never complain when a thread by a white person denigrating blacks is posted. Only when a thread about whites is made do they suddenly become colorblind.



Does that mean you won't complain about a '_white history month_'  discussion here IM2?

~S~


----------



## Markle (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> I have a half white child. So no, I don't hate whites. You're just a sniveling racist punk who wants to run his mouth off about black people and can't take it when the mirror is put in your face. There is only one agenda going on here, white men who want the old days when they got to do whatever they want to everyone else back.



Like I've said previously.  Now we learn that you're indeed white, your wife is black and you have a bi-racial child.  Why take your anger at your wife out on everyone else?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> 
> Now watch the racism you will see from people who are going to complain. They  never complain when a thread by a white person denigrating blacks is posted. Only when a thread about whites is made do they suddenly become colorblind.


How wrong can anyone be about people


bigrebnc1775 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Black guy with machete...
> ...


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Black women expect the man to have a big dick. [emoji533]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

Butch_Coolidge said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Butch_Coolidge said:
> ...


They call me white anaconda


----------



## beautress (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Mr. IM2, you have anger. I can't do anything about it. I have a neighbor next door, and if he asked for something reasonable, I would furnish it. But he doesn't have any expectations of me, nor I of him. Everybody's neighbors, but if we expect something different because one is white skinned and one is of color, we're working against something called brotherhood, because not paying attention to skin color and believing we are neighbors makes us able to be friends.

But you can't be friends with an angry hothead, nor can you be of any use to one, nor should you be. If I had a friend as angry as you, I'd try to get them to seek a special person known as a psychologist (not a psychiatrist). A psychologist is one who works with people to change anger into a neutral force so that the person can interact without anger among his fellow citizens, whether they are male or female, black or white, protestant or Jew or Muslim or Mormon or Baptist or any other religious affiliation.

I'm not a psychologist, but surely rather than living you entire life out in a rage against everybody else, you could do yourself a favor and request a psychologist run you through his program to help you see life events from perspectives of those you feel such annoyance and anger at you trade ugly words with them as a habit that it's up to you to keep or to break as your chosen lifestyle.

I wish you well on your communications so that you will someday feel not so angry you must make mountains out of what others consider to be molehills. You'll be a lot happier when you see an antbed as a molehill without making them mad or they'll bite. Nothing but good wishes, sir. And bon voyage. Happy trails.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...



The only agenda that's not working is yours. And it's because the facts don't support the lie you tell yourself. Anecdotes about that 1 black family or that 1 black you know at work doesn't change the facts.

*White Americans’ Hold on Wealth Is Old, Deep, and Nearly Unshakeable*
Brentin Mock
 September 3, 2019

_White families quickly recuperated financial losses after the Civil War, and then created a Jim Crow credit system to bring more white families into money._

It will end up costing the U.S. economy as much as $1 trillion between now and 2028 for the nation to maintain its longstanding black-white racial wealth gap, according to a report released this month from the global consultancy firm McKinsey & Company. That will be roughly 4 percent of the United States GDP in 2028—just the conservative view, assuming that the wealth growth rates of African Americans will outpace white wealth growth at its current clip of 3 percent to .8 percent annually, said McKinsey. If the gap widens, however, with white wealth growing at a faster rate than black wealth instead, it could end up costing the U.S. $1.5 trillion or 6 percent of GDP according to the firm.

_[Want more stories like this one? Sign up for the CityLab Daily newsletter.]_

“Despite the progress black families have made in civic and economic life since the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, they face systemic and cumulative barriers on the road to wealth  building due to discrimination, poverty, and a shortage of social connections,” reads the report, “as both mechanisms and results of racial economic inequity.”

Crucial to understanding how to close that gap—such that it can actually be closed—is grappling with how it was created in the first place. The McKinsey report identifies four components that perpetuate this gap—family wealth, family income, family savings, and community context (a community’s collective public and private assets). Black families have not been able to build wealth due to “unmet needs and obstacles” across these four dimensions.







That’s the deficit-lens on the problem as it pertains to black families. But it’s worth looking at how each of those components also played a huge role in boosting white families’ financial standing to begin with. The wealth, income, and savings that white families accumulated during slavery supplied the economic thew that catapulted them into elite affluent status during the country’s first two centuries of existence. But it was community context and creative credit machinations that helped white families maintain that status over the ensuing two centuries, putting into doubt whether a closure of the black-white racial wealth gap is even possible given these deeply entrenched advantages.
The Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth - CityLab


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

beautress said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



If I am angry, I have right to be. I am not a psychiatrist, but the crap you post here shows that you are unbalanced. We are to pretend racism is a part of the past even as we see it happening now. And we are not supposed to be angry about it's continuance , while whites can make things up to be mad about and everybody is supposed to be mad. You're a loony tune. Racism is Mount Everest it, is not a molehill. Turn black and live, then come try lecturing me with your lunacy.


----------



## Correll (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...





You ever going to respond to the fact that I pointed out that your premise is nonsense?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Lastamender (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


If being Black means I am going to be miserable, paranoid, and up to my neck in self pity, I'll pass.


----------



## Correll (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


>





You will never see me display any guilt. Fear is the rational response to danger, and quite a number of you lefties are dangerously irrational. 


If I argue with you, it is not a sign that I am having some "Race issue or bullshit" but that I disagree with you and am happy to call you on your bullshit.


EVERYTHING YOU SAY IS DELUSIONAL BULLSHIT.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > So once gain we see the usual suspects saying the usual things. One of you has tried playing the MLK card. This card has never been played on the other thousand threads made in this forum by whites. But since you want to play stupid, it's time to break out the chalkboard.
> ...



No, that's the cost of your racism. There is no democratic plantation. If we blacks want to return to the plantation we'll join the republican party. Your comments show your ignorance.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



Being black has nothing to do with those things. We aren't the ones crying about a discrimination that's not happening. Whites like you are.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





> Your comments show your ignorance.


Now you two have something in common.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You are right, you are crying about absolutely everything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You're not only a racist but a liar


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


I have nothing in common with that racist


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


How can you equalize the wealth gap when blacks only make up around 13% of America's population?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


It was meant for him much more than you. Now, he might say that is racist. Just letting him no he is no stranger to ignorance.


----------



## LTCArmyRet (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



go away race baiter!  You are the epitome of what you say you despise, lumping an entire group of people based on their skin color


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


And they stay at that percentage because of abortions, sponsored by the Democrats.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I believe it's pretty ignorant of someone who claims to be black and uses a Malcolm X meme in their signature and support democrats and not realize that Malcolm called any black who support democrats a traitor to their race


----------



## beautress (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Go ahead, doll. Chase your tail. It's your right.


----------



## sparky (Dec 29, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> This whole, "acting white" shit? You folks do that to yourself. You are no different. This whole, "you have your own culture,



_admittedly_ Mr B.....i don't even understand matching socks .....~S~


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 29, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


Racists only take what works for them. The rest is not worth hearing or tolerating for them.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


>


A lot of African Americans do not want to live near White people. Even if they have money. And there are a lot of African Americans with money. There are diverse neighborhoods and areas to be sure. And there are many truly non racist people that you do not believe. Again, many Afriacan Americans feel comfortable or perhaps get more bang for the dollar staying in African American neighborhoods even if the crime rate and issues are not good and they can go to other places to live better. To many nice cars. To many men and women dressed nice. A lot of comforts in many homes living the good life. A lot of going out to have a good time. That takes money. The negatives... babies being born out of wedlock and the drugs. Believe me that has affected a lot of people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 29, 2019)

In July 2017, 41.4 million people in the United States were black alone, which represents 12.7 percent of the total population.
41.4 million Americans are black, out of a population of over 300 million
Black/African American - The Office of Minority Health
(Map of the US with the top 10 states displaying the
largest African American population according to the Census Bureau)


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Butch_Coolidge said:
> 
> 
> > ChemEngineer said:
> ...


A big problem with blacks like you is that you feel all your woes are because of the white man. You take no responsibility for anything you may have done yourself. What you consider racism isn't necessarily so. Whites avoid some black neighborhoods because there is a lot of danger and crime in some of them. You call that racism, which is bullshit. Some blacks don't get the job, you call it racism, I have witnessed whites and blacks both not get the job do to their lack of experience, attitude, the way the speak or appearance. The whites know why they aren't hired, the blacks called it racism.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Yes, there are still white racists today, and black racists too. People don't dislike you because you are black, they dislike you because you are an asshole.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



See. . . this is how dumb you are, you have no clue how to deconstruct propaganda.

You don't understand, that all this wealth?  it is primarily owned by just a few hundred families.  And these families?  Are mostly liberal. . . THEY WANT YOU TO KNOW, and to believe it is because of racism. 

They want socialism, b/c these families have been in control for nearly a century, and socialism would keep their dynasties in control. . . forever.

There are two types of money, the new rich, and the old rich.

Here, watch this video;


Now, the "one percent," or the folks at the top?  If there is so few, how come this video just didn't go ahead and NAME THEM?  I will tell you why, b/c their agenda is JUST LIKE YOURS. .  .SOCIALISM.  It wants to keep those who are in power, IN POWER FOREVER.  It wants to divide the middle class and the poor, or the upper-middle class, and prevent anyone from ever having a chance to became part of the ruling class.

There is no way that article has any proof that closing the wealth gap would boost the GDP.  All of the wealth comes primarily from old and new money, and these cock suckers, (all on the extreme left, mind you, all brainwashing you with the same bullshit,) do nothing for you.

I will tell you, and GIVE you their names, since the video REFUSED to do it for you.

Instead of blaming all the poor and middle class whites for the "Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth"  Blame it on all these old rich white folks that tell you to blame numerous poor white that started out just as poor as you.  (I'll give you a hint, Anderson Cooper in among those families, in fact, his family is in the Top 10.)

*America's 60 Families*
America's 60 Families
*"LISTS*

Dynasties listed below were included in _America's 60 Families_, Ferdinand Lundberg's 1937 expose on the super-rich. Lundberg used tax records to uncover the often impenetrable financial and political machinations of the 60 Families, effectively publishing a directory of names and occupations of family scions as well as estimates of their fortunes. 

 "The United States is owned and dominated today by a hierarchy of its sixty richest families, buttressed by no more than ninety families of lesser wealth... These families are the living center of the modern industrial oligarchy which dominates the United States, functioning discreetly under a _de jure_ democratic form of government behind which a _de facto_ government, absolutist and plutocratic in its lineaments, has gradually taken form since the Civil War. This _de facto_ government is actually the government of the United States -- informal, invisible, shadowy. It is the government of money in a dollar democracy." Families are listed in ranked order (according to 1924 tax records) with their primary sources of wealth.. . .  "
lists. . 

And, onto the NEW WEALTH.  These are the folks brainwashing your ass in silicon valley and on your TEE VEE, and in your press.  They want total control of your life.

*The Forbes 400: The Definitive Ranking Of The Wealthiest Americans*
The Forbes 400 2019

Poor and middle class white American have no, "Wealth Resiliency."  This is bullshit propaganda.  I can't believe you are this dumb.  The wealth gap affects all poor and middle class equally.  The only thing your data is showing is that a few hundred families that own everything happen to be primarily white.  And then they refuse to name them, because they have an agenda. . . that agenda is complete government control of everything and everyone.

And the folks that would control everything and everyone?  Would be those same families.  Is that what you really want?  A return to slavery huh?


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


With your attitude you get treated badly, not because of your skin color.


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


>


LOL YOU are the one whining like a fragile, angry child


----------



## MizMolly (Dec 29, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Such irony! You claim whites don't know blacks. You sure as hell know nothing about whites or what any white experiences.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 29, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


The 1% is a white guy, and he is who you are getting your info from.  Think about it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 30, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


He says there is no democrat Plantation I laugh Google democrat plantation and you get a ton of sources
When black Americans’ ancestors were enslaved in pre-Civil War America, they were compelled to live lives shaped by their masters. Uniformity was required, and disobedience was punished. As a result of this ongoing powerlessness, slaves developed what has been described as a “plantation mentality.”

So what’s changed? For an overwhelming majority of black Americans, nothing much. They still embrace a plantation mentality, but they’ve changed “masters:” from slave-owners to the Democratic Party.

Perhaps blind loyalty to a political party they perceive as their “protectors” is an inevitable consequence of black Americans’ unique history. That such loyalty is to a Democrat party whoseown history is a tattered tale of segregation and racism is mind-boggling.

How many black Americans know Martin Luther King’s battle to desegregate the South had him fighting Democrats, such as Georgia Gov. Lester Maddox, who refused to serve blacks in his restaurant in defiance of the 1964 Civil rights Act; Alabama Gov. George Wallace, who ended his 1962 gubernatorial victory speech with the phrase, “segregation now, segregation tomorrow, segregation forever;” or Alabama Public Safety Commissioner Eugene “Bull” Connor, who prevented integration using attack dogs and fire hoses against protesters?

How many black Americans know the Republican Party was formed in 1854 as the anti-slavery party—even as Democrats founded the Ku Klux Klan in 1866? How many know President John Fitzgerald Kennedy, (who voted against the Civil Rights Act of 1957) along with his brother Atty. Gen. Robert Kennedy, had Martin Luther King wire-tapped by the FBI in the hope they could prove he was a Communist?
The Democrat Plantation


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 30, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> He CERTAINLY doesn't to talk about black crime, or black men knocking up women and then abandoning them.




Hello, ChemEngineer. Do you have evidence tending to support your claim about men abandoning women?

Do you respect apparent emotionally troubled females intentionally creating life with MULTIPLE teen boys or men who just want to GET LAID, and have NO INTEREST in creating families?

*"Lamenting Multiple Baby Daddies" *~Jazzyslim2005

 3m:42s

Originally published by ~jazzyslim2005:

"On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Sh.."

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt4lnbqKwCs/ 21m:31s

Child Abusing #PROBLACK Women Are Destroying The #BlackCommunity:

ht tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXdg7gNzlok/

Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: "mental health illness black community"

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 30, 2019)

Op asks, Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race?

Perhaps for the same reasons Americans of ALL backgrounds decline to address our Nation's potentially life scarring Culture of GENERATIONAL Child Abuse that many Pres. and Mrs. Obama friends describe in their gun violence, FEMALE denigrating music art?

Or, perhaps Caucasian and non black citizens refuse to discuss racial issues with a large population of HATEFUL citizens having no interest in INTEGRATING into main stream society?

"Black women are destroying themselves & black men"

Click here: Recognize Prevent Child Abuse



 





 

Peace.


----------



## gipper (Dec 30, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


Great post. 

It is most ironic that the very same people he listens to, votes for, and admires will enslave him, just as they will enslave us all.


----------



## buttercup (Dec 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



I'm fine with talking about race or race-related issues.  It's been a while, but I have posted my thoughts on the problem of racism. IIRC, you were not very receptive to the things I said...and that's fine, but when it comes to discussing race (or any topic, for that matter) it really is difficult to have a fruitful discussion with someone who has a lot of anger, stubbornness and seems to just want to fight, rather than have a genuine, good-willed discussion.

That's why I don't usually participate in the race threads, because it's more like a hateful war, rather than a place where there's even the slightest bit of willingness to find common ground or to try to come to any resolution.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 30, 2019)

buttercup said:


> I'm fine with talking about race or race-related issues. It's been a while, but I have posted my thoughts on the problem of racism. IIRC, you were not very receptive to the things I said...and that's fine, but when it comes to discussing race (or any topic, for that matter) it really is difficult to have a fruitful discussion with someone who has a lot of anger, stubbornness and seems to just want to fight, rather than have a genuine, good-willed discussion.



Frankly, my good friend IM2, who no longer communicates with me, reminds me of the type of person this concerned citizen speaks about:

"I have a question for black females, when is the last time you sat down, admitted you were wrong, and closed your mouth?" ~Concerned Citizen

"Black women are destroying themselves & black men"

Click Here: Recognize Prevent Child Abuse

Peace.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 30, 2019)

white Southern Baptist churches didnt even want black people to step inside their buildings. yet within these very institutions, people were being taught that Jesus says to love thy neighbor. how could that be, my friends?


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2019)

22lcidw said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Whites like you have many comments based on stereotypes you choose to believe about blacks. But this thread is about what white people do.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2019)

*" If a particular group IS being disadvantaged - just to put it at that level and ignoring hatred, violence and murder against them and so on - it's NOT racist to draw attention to the fact that they ARE being systemically oppressed."*

These are words spoken by a white person in another forum. This childish crap of calling people racists for pointing out racism has got to go.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this......
> ...




Black people built the USA. So black people should get cash payments.






Black Americans need Reparations in the form of CASH PAYMENTS. Foundational Black Americans are owed cash payments. The federal government made MONEY from free Black labor.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 30, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What happened to you ?

Gotta give it to ya. You're a one trick pony.....but its a helluva trick

"Child Abuse"
"Child Abuse"
"Child Abuse"
"Child Abuse"
"Child Abuse"
"Child Abuse"
"Child Abuse"

OK. OK. I hear ya. We hear ya. Everyone hears ya.

What ?

And guess what ? Most of the abuse of kids are white men or non blk men.

Black ppl in america don't have a systematic child sexual abuse problem thats allowed.

We don't have all these global peodophile rings in different countries the way whites do.

And all these Hollywood executives praying on kids.

We shun peodophile in the blk America. You better not show your fucking face in the blk community in America if your known to mess with kids sexually.

You're gonna get taken care of.

Unlike in the white community.


----------



## Correll (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Black people did not build America. They do not deserve cash payments.


You have been given more than you deserve already, and imo, we should give not one cent more.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...



Ignore Jarhrman. He doesn't want to discuss the psychological impact of racism on blacks, but spams all day about black women abusing their children. He's a joke and is allowed to spam because what he spams validates their racism. I'm getting close to 59 and I have never seen a black Larry Nasser, or John Wayne Gacy.

And Correll is a whining white bitch crying about some shit he made up and can't prove.


----------



## Correll (Dec 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > AveryJarhman said:
> ...




Your premise for this thread is that whites are afraid to discuss race. I am here most days, completely unafraid to discuss race. 


If you really meant what you said, I would be someone you would be interested in.


But, you know that your premise is just shit to throw at the wall. 



You instead want to avoid me, because I am not afraid at all.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 30, 2019)

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Blk men built America. You saying "did not" is pretty much n admittance


----------



## Correll (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...




Actually, my saying "did not" is pretty much the exact opposite of an admittance. 


I am disagreeing with you. I had hoped I was clear enough that I would not have to explain it.


To be clear, I am still disagreeing with you. 


D'uh.


IMO, we have already given too much, and should cease any and all attempts to make up for past shit. 


Your complete lack of appreciation, for what sacrifices we whites have made, does not bother me, but might bother, moronic liberals who think that the problem is that we have not done enough yet.


They might not like being told that decades of their fighting, is dismissed. 


Stupid bitches.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Most white people want no part of the conversation about race. We don’t want it with our baristas, our neighbors, our spouses, or anyone really. We don’t quite know what do each February during Black History Month. For most white people that’s Martin Luther King Jr. awareness month with a nod to Harriet Tubman and not much sense of any other aspect of black history or culture. The ongoing tensions surrounding the deaths of Michael Brown, Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, Alton Sterling, Philando Castile, and so many other incidents are more than most of us know what to do with (if we want anything to do with them at all).



This is an ironic choice of topics since you're not big on ALLOWING white people who WANT to discuss race have any voice.. 

And police misconduct and judicial reform are NATIONAL issues that TRANSCEND race.. Unless you look at them thru blue or red team glasses as you do....


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 30, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> You don't understand, that all this wealth? it is primarily owned by just a few hundred families. And these families? Are mostly liberal. . . THEY WANT YOU TO KNOW, and to believe it is because of racism.



Most of racial discussion in this forum boils down to political prostelytizing at the bottom of all of it.. 

WEALTH don't equal money for starters. Most wealth is in the capital investments that America cannot do without.. It's those fleets of cars at Avis/Budget.  It's in factories, real estate, entertainment companies, agricultural land and equipment.. Leftists don't understand wealth and why it can not be simply redistributed like income can.. 

Ask these guys if they LOVE the concept of the Death Tax... POLITICALLY -- they have to.. But a return to the Death Taxes of old would GUARANTEE no equal chances for current black outperformers to ACQUIRE any degree of wealth.. It's the Iron Ceiling on achieving family security and legacies...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Most white people want no part of the conversation about race. We don’t want it with our baristas, our neighbors, our spouses, or anyone really. We don’t quite know what do each February during Black History Month. For most white people that’s Martin Luther King Jr. awareness month with a nod to Harriet Tubman and not much sense of any other aspect of black history or culture. The ongoing tensions surrounding the deaths of Michael Brown, Eric Garner, Tamir Rice, Alton Sterling, Philando Castile, and so many other incidents are more than most of us know what to do with (if we want anything to do with them at all).
> ...


Tell another lie. You want me to see the issue only how you see it. That's not discussing race.

Look at your last 2 sentences for an example. You're telling me that police misconduct and judicial reform are national issues that transcend race when professionals in the field say racial bias is a problem. Then when you get shown that it does, you dismiss it.

*Ending Racism in the Justice System: A Top Lawyer Speaks Out*

*"America still has not come to terms with its legacy of slavery, including the branding of black people as inferior, criminal, and other crippling racial stereotypes. The effects of slavery are not ancient history but rather a present-day reality, as these stereotypes—these unconscious, implicit biases that continue to guide actions—are manifested in the institutions, policies, and practices that govern our society."   

"In the court system, subconscious racial bias plays a role in the administration of justice. The American Bar Association has found that fully 88 percent of lawyers in the United States are white, only 4.8 percent are black, while 95 percent of prosecutors are white, and 79 percent are male. The majority of those incarcerated are men of color. 

A recent comment by Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia—who said black college students are “pushed into schools that are too advanced for them” and would benefit from a “slower track”—is an extreme example of the racial bias that permeates American institutions, and the routine biased decision making around the allocation of resources and the dispensation of justice. "*

Ending Racism in the Justice System: A Top Lawyer Speaks Out


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello. Paul. Thanks for taking the time to reply, placing your Tariq Nasheed inspired ignorance on display for everyone to see.

While I dont believe your are a STUPID human being, I have no doubts you are an intentionally IGNORANT, HATEFUL bull sh!t artist, most likely raised and nurtured a HATEFUL BS artist residing in a community populated by large numbers of emotionally troubled BS artists.

Paul Essien wrote*, "Black ppl in america don't have a systematic child sexual abuse problem thats allowed."*

This ADULT LANGUAGE, EXTREMELY NSFW video is filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.

*"Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!" *~Chyna Fox

*"Decades of Violence Against Black Women & Children"*


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien wrote, *And guess what? Most of the abuse of kids are white men or non blk men."*

Paul, apparently you choose to ignore Child Abuse research conducted by PRO BLACK AMERICAN Dr. Stacey Patton, PH.D:




 

 
Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien wrote,* And guess what ? Most of the abuse of kids are white men or non blk men."*

Paul who do I believe? YOU, an apparent PRO BLACK citizen infected by HATE. Or this citizen, infected by a strong desire to END HATE, as well as GENERATIONAL Child Abuse:

*!!!Strong Language!!!*

Child Abusing PROBLACK Women Are Destroying #TheBlackCommunity:


The SOULTION:


Peace.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand, that all this wealth? it is primarily owned by just a few hundred families. And these families? Are mostly liberal. . . THEY WANT YOU TO KNOW, and to believe it is because of racism.
> ...



Your opinion is not supported by reality. You talk that leftist shit and that just shows you're an idiot. I had a life and health license and was licensed to sell securities. The company sales strategy was buy term insurance and invest the rest instead of buying whole life plans or annuities. But anyway, we know what wealth is. And if you right wingers knew so much about wealth, you wouldn't advocate a trickle down philosophy.

But let's get straight to the meat. Let me repost these things because it seems like those such as you don't comprehend the big ass bullets America has fired into it's chest every year economically due to racism.

On October 24, 2013, the Kellogg Foundation sent out a press release about a report they had done entitled, _“The Business Case for Racial Equity”_. This was a study done by the Kellogg Foundation, using information it had studied and assessed from the Center for American Progress, National Urban League Policy Institute, Joint Center for Political and Economic Studies and the U.S. Department of Justice.

_“Striving for racial equity – a world where race is no longer a factor in the distribution of opportunity – is a matter of social justice.  But moving toward racial equity can generate significant economic returns as well.  When people face barriers to achieving their full potential, the loss of talent, creativity, energy, and productivity is a burden not only for those disadvantaged, but for communities, businesses, governments, and the economy as a whole.  Initial research on the magnitude of this burden in the United States (U.S.), as highlighted in this brief, reveals impacts in the trillions of dollars in lost earnings, avoidable public expenditures, and lost economic output.”  _

*The Kellogg Foundation and Altarum Institute*

In 2011, DEMOS did a study named _“The Racial Wealth Gap, Why Policy Matters”,_ which discussed the racial wealth gap, the problems associated with it along with solutions and outcomes if the gap did not exist. In this study DEMOS determined that the racial wealth gap was primarily driven by policy decisions.

*“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.* According to our analysis of the SIPP data, in 2011 the median white household had $111,146 in wealth holdings, compared to just $7,113 for the median Black household and $8,348 for the median Latino household. From the continuing impact of redlining on American homeownership to the retreat from desegregation in public education, public policy has shaped these disparities, leaving them impossible to overcome without racially-aware policy change.”

Groups like DEMOS, the Kellogg Foundation, Altarum Institute, Pew Research and others have done extensive research on the public policies that created these disparities. As we look at the numbers, we see what has caused our economic problem and it’s not the loss of jobs by the white working class. The numbers show us that many of our national difficulties do not have to exist. For example, there are almost 17 million black households. 16,997,000 to be exact. There are 17,318,000 Latino households. The median white household had an income of $50,400 a year while the median income was $32,028 for Blacks and $36,840 for Latinos. That difference of $18,372 for blacks and $13,560 for Latinos equals a combined loss of $31,932 for over 34 million households each year. It is a loss of over 1/2 trillion dollars of taxable income annually. In addition, racism erases billions of dollars that can be circulated in our economy. These are huge losses created because of racist public policy.

Over the course of the past several decades we have heard over and over how if we cut taxes we stimulate growth. But it seems that if we erase racism, racist policies and racist policy decisions that adversely affects COMMUNITIES, that we could erase many of the problems we see today. We are talking about serious increases in GDP, deficit reductions, increased tax revenue, more tax payers instead of more needing public assistance, increased corporate profits which means more jobs and yet there remains a great resistance to do this. Again, racism is more than racial slurs or racist comments. Racism in America has had a negative economic impact on the black community, other communities of color and in fact, the entire country.

In order to reach true equality in a capitalist system all must have equal control of capital, especially in our own communities. Blacks have an economy of 1.3 trillion dollars. According to the U.S. Census Bureau, there are 2.6 million Black-owned business in the United States, compared to 22.6 million white-owned businesses. Blacks/African Americans, who make up more than 13% of the U.S. population, only own about 7% of all the businesses in the country, and generate only about 0.5% of total receipts. Out of those 2.6 million businesses, 95 percent were sole proprietorships with no hired employees. 109,000 of these businesses were able to hire employees. Those businesses hired over 975,000 people.   

It is apparent that such numbers need to increase. While much is made about foreign trade deficits, Americans face internal trade deficits of our own making.

Racists are very good at instructing everyone as to the percentage of blacks in the population. And they reach hard to extrapolate exaggerated numbers about crime, often conflating murder with total crime. But somehow and really it's done on purpose because we are dealing with racists, are other important statistical data is not discussed.

Blacks are 13 percent of the American population but have 2.6 percent of the wealth. This did not happen because of laziness. Indeed, the historical records shows that blacks have consistently worked as hard or harder than whites and for far less money, including over 230 years for free. Equality in a capitalist system means we have 13 percent of the wealth. We have 1/5 the wealth we should have in proportion to our population.

Before I end this, let me break down what white racism has done to this nation. While certain whites gloat about how successful they have been as a race and lecture others about how they have failed, facts they have created the problems being complained about today. If not for racism everyone would be better off economically, fewer people would be on the public dime, tax revenues would increase at every level with possibly no national deficit or debt. Crime and unemployment would be reduced. More than likely the increased tax revenue could help provide free education and health care to all American citizens. Study after study shows us that many economic problems we have as a country stems from the denying opportunities for people of color due to racism.

This ain't about the death tax and you have to dig deeper than the Pleasantville mentality you currently have to understand how I can say that if not for white racism, taxes would not be a concern.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Ignore Jarhrman. He doesn't want to discuss the psychological impact of racism on blacks, but spams all day about black women abusing their children.



Hello IM2, my PRO BLACK infected friend.

I CONTINUE waiting for you to offer an intelligent reply to questions I previously posed to you:


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Shrug jelly bean only one way to find out BOTH of you


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 published, *Ignore Jarhrman. He doesn't want to discuss the psychological impact of racism on blacks, but spams all day about black women abusing their children.*

Dear, IM2. If I was the ONLY responsible citizen writing or talking about American moms ABUSING and MALTREATING our Nation's children, I would agree that Avery Jarhman is a total NUTCASE.

*HOWEVER:*

'Lamenting MULTIPLE Baby Daddies' ~Jazzyslim2005


Based on personal experiences, as well as observations made by my caring, RESPONSIBLE fellow citizens, I believe selfish, immature girls and women birthing children with multiple men is causing great emotional harm, as well as causing countless FATHERLESS children, teens and adults to embrace HATE and silent RESENTMENT toward their maternal caregivers.

I am curious to learn your opinion about Ms. JazzySlim's thoughts and concerns, regarding exploited, emotionally maltreated and neglected American children and teens?

Originally published on Jun 19, 2012 by jazzyslim2005

"On the Couch #4: Black Women Ain't Shit...."

ht tps://youtu.be/jt4lnbqKwCs?t=5m21s
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha 


"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-


"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me" ~Law of Polaris -North Star-

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

IM2 published, *Ignore Jarhrman.
*
IM2. I noticed frequently you misspell names or terms you publish on this message board.

Obviously you do this to prevent the *USMB search engine *from locating the lies and deceptions you choose to share here.

Peace.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I have no problem with any living slaves and their children receiving reparations. Just like I have no problem with the other getting reparations because they were all alive. Hell, I believe taxpayers should receive reparations for all the failed projects created for minority groups.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> IM2 published, *Ignore Jarhrman. He doesn't want to discuss the psychological impact of racism on blacks, but spams all day about black women abusing their children.*
> 
> Dear, IM2. If I was the ONLY responsible citizen writing or talking about American moms ABUSING and MALTREATING our Nation's children, I would agree that Avery Jarhman is a total NUTCASE.
> 
> ...


Tommy lay's into black women
Tommy Sotomayor Ask Are you OK With Your 6 Year Old Doing Things Like This???


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 published, *“The U.S. racial wealth gap is substantial and is driven by public policy decisions.
*
IM2, in part, are reproductive decisions made by large numbers of SELFISH, IMMATURE, UNSKILLED, APATHETIC, emotionally or mentally ill American mothers of African descent driving the racial wealth gap you and many PRO BLACK infected citizens and their liberal supporters speak about:







IM2, Is PRO BLACK community leader 'Sa Neter', founder of the 'House of Konsciousness' Harlem, NY, Keeping it REAL when sharing his opinion of #POVERTY?


Peace.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> *" If a particular group IS being disadvantaged - just to put it at that level and ignoring hatred, violence and murder against them and so on - it's NOT racist to draw attention to the fact that they ARE being systemically oppressed."*
> 
> These are words spoken by a white person in another forum. This childish crap of calling people racists for pointing out racism has got to go.


You really don't want to have a discussion you just want to bitch and whin about failures within the black community.
Well bitching and whing won't fix the problem discussions from both sides have a better effect.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Tommy lay's into black women
> Tommy Sotomayor Ask Are you OK With Your 6 Year Old Doing Things Like This???



Hi, Big. Thanks for sharing.

Big, in this eye-opening, heart-breaking, NSFW ADULT LANGUAGE broadcast, Childhood Trauma & Child Sexual Abuse victim Tommy Sotomayor shares info about his dysfunctional PRO BLACK influenced upbringing.

*CHILD ABUSE VICTIM TOMMY SOTOMAYOR REVEALS HE WAS RAISED TO HATE HIS NEIGHBORS*

Click Here: Recognize Prevent Child Abuse

Back in 2014, when his mother appeared on his live broadcasts, I began following Child Sexual Abuse victim Tommy Sotomayor.

In front of his mom, Tommy would talk about how his mom emotionally abandon her children and laid down with multiple men.

In front of his mom, Tommy would speak about the women in his family exposing children to drug abuse, drug sales, domestic violence, gun violence and other human dysfunction prevalent in America's large SEGREGATION-minded, FEMALE-dominated INTRA RACIAL DISCRIMINATION and HATE practicing PRO BLACK community.

In the attached broadcast Tommy speaks about his mom raising him to HATE
 his WHITE AMERICAN NEIGHBORS, while also revealing how he came to
understand his mom was lying to him about the nature and character of his WHITE AMERICAN NEIGHBORS.

White neighbors who Tommy reveals were the ONLY folks who helped him better himself and improve his Quality of Life during his formative years.

Frankly, this EYE-OPENING broadcast reveal lots of info about Tommy's background, which to a critical thinker with knowledge of how Child Abuse affects the development of young minds, explains why today he is a  paranoid, emotional mess.

Frankly, I really wish Tommy would seek the professional help he truly needs and come back with a new, more people friendly attitude that GENUINELY seeks to share SOULutions for preventing kids from experiencing a  potentially life scarring THUGLIFE childhood upbringing.

I truly believe if Tommy cleaned up his act, he would attract a wider audience, *benefiting his own bank account, while also helping to EDUCATE  folks about the short and long-term harm dysfunctional parenting causes to young developing minds.*

California Surgeon General: How Toxic Stress (CHILD ABUSE) Affects
Children's Health:


Oprah Winfrey Fixing The Hole In Your Soul:


Dr. Bruce D. Perry: Social & Emotional Development in Early Childhood:


Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

Referring to PRO BLACK practicing IM2, *bigrebnc1775 *correctly observed,
*
 "You really don't want to have a discussion you just want to bitch and whin about failures within the black community."*





Peace.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 31, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Referring to PRO BLACK practicing IM2, *bigrebnc1775 *correctly observed,
> *
> "You really don't want to have a discussion you just want to bitch and whin about failures within the black community."*
> 
> ...


 I must have missed that part. Is it child abuse to teach a 6 year old to act sexual by twerking to a song about sex?
*SOTOMAYOR REVEALS HE WAS RAISED TO HATE HIS NEIGHBORS*


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 asked Avery,* "Is it child abuse to teach a 6 year old to act sexual by twerking to a song about sex?"*

Hi, Big. *My opinion is YES!
*
However, society's opinion is what counts. 

Sadly, ever-evolving American society declines to discuss HEALTH and Child Rearing issues affecting ALL children, particularly children raised in dysfunctional family and POVERTY stricken community environments. 

Peace.


----------



## sparky (Dec 31, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Sadly, *ever-evolving* American society declines to discuss HEALTH and Child Rearing issues affecting ALL children, particularly children raised in dysfunctional family and POVERTY stricken community environments.



More ever-*de*volving , and looking to place blame....

~S~


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> ...
> .... You want me to see the issue only how you see it. That's not discussing race....






Mindless, shameless hypocrisy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Apparently both groups are racist, so why have two groups at all. Everyone is a racist.....except blacks that always complain about racism that doesn't exist.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello. Paul. Thanks for taking the time to reply, placing your Tariq Nasheed inspired ignorance on display for everyone to see.
> 
> While I dont believe your are a STUPID human being, I have no doubts you are an intentionally IGNORANT, HATEFUL bull sh!t artist, most likely raised and nurtured a HATEFUL BS artist residing in a community populated by large numbers of emotionally troubled BS artists.
> 
> ...


Look dude. It's obvious something fked up has happened to you. It's obvious that you were abused sexually or mentally by a black woman or someone you know was.

*This is obvious.*

But don't think your experience is the same for all blk ppl. It's not. 

There is no systematic sexually abuse of kids in the black American that's allowed.

Name me one city ? Name me one ring ?

See we cut that bullshit out in the black community. 

You see sometimes blk ppl believe the bullshit whites tell us. So if we see a black criminal, or a blk person doing bullshit that'll stick in your mind and the 100s of blk ppl not doing bullshit won't.

If you want to look at the sexually abuse problem were it's allowed then look at the white community


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 31, 2019)

So much double think, triple think, quadriple think and even quadriple double think. The people who said things would be made right with their programs did not get enough positive from it for the cost.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Here's the real reason:  It's Boring and Pointless.
> 
> After years of being called WACISTS due to the color of our skin, we white folks just don't believe you Race Baiting Hate Mongers.


That's exactly right.  Talking about Race is boring.  Minorities are always shouting "I'm a Victim."  And the whites disagree.  Get a job and you won't be a victim any more.  BORRRing.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the real reason:  It's Boring and Pointless.
> ...




It's only the complete losers who do this, though.  Minorities who have been successful understand there was nothing at all preventing them from being successful and smart enough to take advantage to all the systems in place that helps them succeed.

It's only the worthless pieces of shit who whine about imaginary racism as relentlessly as they do.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


This thread talks about this...
Help Me!  I'm a Victim!  Poor Me...


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




Which, in turn, is an attitude much encouraged by those who whip up this resentment in order to secure their own power.

 It's basic demagoguery 101.  Convince people that other people are the cause of their own failings, unite them in the shared scapegoating and create your power base.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Get a job and you won't be a victim any more.  BORRRing.


All the jobs are controlled by the white supremacists.

So how do you stop being a victim?


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Talking about Race is boring.


Name me a problem that gets better by not talking about it ?


----------



## CWayne (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...


This right here is why no one wants to have this discussion.  You've been proven wrong so many times you probably can't count that high.

Yet here you are, thinking your the only person who is right in this debate.

Whites don't discuss race because we like to do productive things with our time.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> It's basic demagoguery 101.  Convince people that other people are the cause of their own failings, unite them in the shared scapegoating and create your power base.


Ok

So what power do blk ppl have over whites ?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Get a job and you won't be a victim any more.  BORRRing.
> ...


Decide to get the job you want by working for it.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Race is boring.
> ...


A problem that you are presently unequipped to handle.  Put it on your shelf and bring it down when you have the facts or what ever you need.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Race is boring.
> ...


Sorry that you feel your race is a problem. We just had a half black Born in Kenya President


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

CWayne said:


> Whites don't discuss race because we like to do productive things with our time.


Well part of racism, for white ppl, is acting dumb when blk ppl are around.

Here we have a white man. He can get the bones of a dinosaur millions of years old n tell u what it had for breakfast.

He can tell you what the weather was like 10 thousand years ago. 

He can do all that smart shit. But when the biggest social problem on planet earth comes along, a problem that has shaped America, when thats on the table (racism) all of a sudden "don't want to talk about"

If a white man said "Look man. Everyone has tried oppressing ppl. But we whites are better atdoing that than anyone else"

Thats the kinda talk i like.Why ? Bcoz there is an element of truth to it.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Race is boring.
> ...


Say you are having a squabble with another person and it just doesn't end...no matter what you do.  Put it on your shelf and something you will learn, or will happen that gives you more information that you can use to handle it. 

It may be a week, year or 5 years, but it will come.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I never said my race is a problem.

I said.

Name me a problem that gets better by not talking about it ?


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> .




Thanks for bringing this up.

I'll give you my answer on this.

If someone comes up to me and tells me that we should be allies because we are both white, I immediately think "what a loser".

There is no common Honky Culture here in America, whites really aren't an ethnicity or culture in this country and probably never will be.

I think there would be a lot more white people talking about race, if we had something to talk about, a common link.  But that common link doesn't exist.

Maybe if the schools would start have White Appreciation Month, where all of the achievements of white people were celebrated and white history studied, their would be the White Pride that you and the author of this article desire.   But really I don't see it.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Race is boring.
> ...



Your erectile disfunction.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Whites don't discuss race because we like to do productive things with our time.
> ...



The biggest social problem in this world is factions of people who think they are better than another faction.  Look at that problem.  Or we can look at your problem with whites.  Notice how I say it is YOUR problem.  I don't have a problem with you.  But, what if you put this "problem on a shelf and in a month we got to know each pother at work, we could become friends, never thinking of color.  THEN, you would have new facts that could help shape that problem.  You then realize you don't have a problem with me, so it isn't all whites, it's some.   Another year you have a fight with another black person about a loan he got from you.  When you were friends, it was great, but now it has changed and you have bad feelings with him.  That may alter that "White problem" on you shelf again.  You know now it isn't the color of people you don't like, it is how they interact with others.  So the problem isn't racial, but logical.  You like people who pay their bills.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > It's basic demagoguery 101.  Convince people that other people are the cause of their own failings, unite them in the shared scapegoating and create your power base.
> ...


in your case, you get to post shit about wanting to see white children killed in front of their parents and have all but a few people here call you for what you are.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Dec 31, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> Hello, ChemEngineer. Do you have evidence tending to support your claim about men abandoning women?



Look it up yourself.  To the extent that you so clearly challenge the obvious, anything I present in evidence you would likewise dismiss with some excuse or other.  So find it yourself.  It's common knowledge.  Blacks grow up without fathers all to often, and as a result, are disproportionately involved in crime, go to prison, grow up poor and don't get even a high school diploma.



> Become enlightened, YouTube search terms: "mental health illness black community"
> 
> Peace.



You become enlightened. You have a very long way to go to catch up with me.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

Dogmaphobe said:


> in your case, you get to post shit about wanting to see white children killed in front of their parents and have all but a few people here call you for what you are.


Nice attempt at given no context to what I said.

Yes. Black ppl should slaughter white kids and white children in regards to S.Africa.

If I come into your home and stomp all over your family n say I'm doing this bcoz blk ppl are superior to whites.

I can't complain at the tactics you use to get your home bk.

The same way if blk Africans went to Russia and tried to enforce a blk apartheid system to the whites Russians. Having "No whites" signs in Moscow.

They gained such a foothold in Russia that white Russians had to come black Africans for money and a job.

Then I think its 100% correct for the white Russians to respond with maximum violence towards the blk africans.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

AveryJarhman said:


> ChemEngineer said:
> 
> 
> > He CERTAINLY doesn't to talk about black crime, or black men knocking up women and then abandoning them.
> ...


None of those you tubes are proven to be one color only.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Definitely.  I am in favor of any person that was in chains during the civil war of getting cash payments.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...





The biggest social problem is the world is that some people think they should have power over the rest of us.


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2019)

dblack said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...


Especially since there is in the air like an infamous perfume that it is always the white people the bad guys at least for most lefties


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


White ppl are fking worshipped on this planet.

Get the fk out my face.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...






thats racist by boedicca


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

boedicca said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...






thats racist by boedicca


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, ChemEngineer. Do you have evidence tending to support your claim about men abandoning women?
> ...



Maybe you become enlightened.






Of all juveniles (persons under the age of 18) arrested in 2018, 61.9 percent were White, 34.9 percent were Black or African American, and 3.2 percent were of other races.

White juveniles comprised 48.8 percent of all juveniles arrested for violent crimes, and Black or African American juveniles accounted for 48.4 percent of juveniles arrested for violent crimes.White juveniles comprised 55.0 percent of all juveniles arrested for property crimes.

Of juveniles arrested for drug abuse violations, 73.5 percent were White.
White juveniles comprised 55.5 percent of juveniles arrested for aggravated assault and 56.3 percent of juveniles arrested for larceny-theft.

Opinion | Black Dads Are Doing Best of All

Whites always look for excuses to claim superiority. The disproportionate excuse is one of them. Black families with dad at home earn less that similar white families when education and job experience are the same. There is a direct correlation between being poor and crime, yet whites commit almost triple the crime and don't face the same obstacles. There ain't no black folk using affluenza as an excuse for killing people.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

boedicca said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


----------



## boedicca (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...






thats racist by boedicca


----------



## Dalia (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Some of my friends...


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


Don't go there!


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Look at your last 2 sentences for an example. You're telling me that police misconduct and judicial reform are national issues that transcend race when professionals in the field say racial bias is a problem. Then when you get shown that it does, you dismiss it.



As long as you continue to ignore that police misconduct, prosecutorial abuses and justice reform affects ALL colors -- you can call everyone racist for ignoring it. 

It's NOT JUST a black issue.. It's part of our eroding Civil Liberties.. Civil Rights is small subset of Civil Liberties. I know that just blows your brainwashed mind. But its true.. 

I just had my terminally ill bro-in-law sentenced to 18 months for growing a few pot plants. The judge was told he had only 18 months to live.. That state had a HORRENDOUS medical bill for his care because the judge was a vicious anti-pot fanatic... 

Think I look at justice reform as RACIAL ISSUE????


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> A recent comment by Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia—who said black college students are “pushed into schools that are too advanced for them” and would benefit from a “slower track”—is an extreme example of the racial bias that permeates American institutions, and the routine biased decision making around the allocation of resources and the dispensation of justice. "



This is opinion... The facts ARE in Scalia's favor.. The top schools have quotas to fill and they really don't CARE if that places folks into slots where they suffer from being unprepared for the rigors of Ivy League education.. 

*The less prestigious schools put more effort into remedial work for students from underprivileged HSchools.. That's just a fact*. Their chances of matriculating are MUCH HIGHER in those schools and in the end, they get similar courses towards their majors..  

The other fact is -- TESTING -- which you also are trying to get branded as racist -- is a key element to getting students into appropriate schools regardless of their color.. And as long as you reject testing -- you have no business whining about how colleges choose students and vice versa..


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > dblack said:
> ...


AND YOU WONDER WHY WHITE PEOPLE DON'T LIKE TO TALK ABOUT RACE!!!!!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Look at your last 2 sentences for an example. You're telling me that police misconduct and judicial reform are national issues that transcend race when professionals in the field say racial bias is a problem. Then when you get shown that it does, you dismiss it.
> ...



Flacaltenn, despite how YOU think, based on anecdotes, people in the justice system recognize that racism is a problem. The only one here brainwashed is you.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> ...
> 
> *The less prestigious schools put more effort into remedial work for students from underprivileged HSchools.. That's just a fact*. Their chances of matriculating are MUCH HIGHER in those schools and in the end, they get similar courses towards their majors.. .....




Off topic, but "matriculate" means to enter the university, not graduate from it.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Yeah, lets create a straw man to bash. Whites are All bad, unless they acquiesce and  repent.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > A recent comment by Supreme Court Justice Antonin Scalia—who said black college students are “pushed into schools that are too advanced for them” and would benefit from a “slower track”—is an extreme example of the racial bias that permeates American institutions, and the routine biased decision making around the allocation of resources and the dispensation of justice. "
> ...



The facts are not in Scalias favor and given recent events we don't know how long whites have cheated on these exams. I am not the one branding tests as racist, educators of all races are. That's why over 1,000 college and universities have made entrance exams option. You live in a delusional universe where racism doesn't impact anyone because you're white and don't want  to see other whites as bad people.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


He used the word properly.  The chances of matriculating (entering, being admitted, etc,) are much higher in those schools, and in the end, they get similar courses towards their majors.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


You know IM2...He can't discuss anything except race relations and that's if all whites are bad and people of color are good.  That's about the level of his thinking, sorry to say.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...




Ask him. I trust him to give you an honest answer.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



As a white guy, I love to discuss the topic of race.  I'm not afraid of it.  And I know how to talk about it.

Once upon a time, Hosea Williams, one of the men who was with Martin Luther King, Jr. when he was assassinated, had a tv talk show in Atlanta.  It was on what they called prime cable (educational tv, aka public access.) 

I appeared on Williams show once and, at the end of the season, they *dropped* Williams tv program.  Not to brag, but Hosea didn't look too good when face to face with someone and no third party to rush to a commercial or cut off his competition. 

I also know this race crap is your life. So, with the amount of paragraphs you post, it takes up the bulk of your life.  It still comes back to the same thing:  If you could get a better deal somewhere else, you'd pack your rags and go there. 

Unlike those white people who are ignorant, brain dead, uneducated, or have been fed swill so that they have a guilt complex, I can stand proud and informed about my heritage, culture, race and ancestry.

America was founded by white Christians who saw themselves as the Israelites of the Bible.  America is the New Jerusalem and we had a destiny to fulfill.  Well, after years of liberalism and propaganda, the whites have been unfairly shamed about the past, misinformed, and brainwashed.  You and I both know it.  So, you pick a specific topic around the issue and we can discuss it.


----------



## flacaltenn (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> You live in a delusional universe where racism doesn't impact anyone because you're white and don't want to see other whites as bad people.



Have I ever said racism doesn't exist??  It's just that you can't fix a justice system race by race and gender by gender or by poor or rich.. MOST of the problems are systemic.. And they affect EVERYONE.. It hits blacks disproportionately because of the financial status or educational deficits or prevalence of crime in their neighborhoods... 

Lots of bad nasty whites.. Can't stand bigots and haters. But -- I have to tolerate their right to express themselves. As long as they are not abusing power given to them by govt authority... Seems lefties like yourself are FAR more willing to tolerate their actions and speech when they are part of your POLITICAL alignment.. 

See 3 top authorities in Virginia getting complete absolution for shit that would have DOOMED any other political candidates.. 

So when cops shoot whites -- and that happens MORE than shooting blacks -- should I CONSIDER THAT -- a racial abuse of govt power??? Or should we all just figure out how to REDUCE the carnage???


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 31, 2019)

Cause we don't need a crutch


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 31, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


Nice post, thank you.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


What's the point?  This is not a contest.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



To educate you.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


 You modified my post.  It read,  What's the point?  *This is not a contest.*


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Hmm. The red hat MAGA white kid attacked by the black  children of Israel. Nicolas Sandmann.   But...they (the main stream media) made it  seem like purely a white hate thing...And confidentiality, all those black  supremacists  attacking Jews   in NY lately the main stream media kinda ignores that. Nope, doesn't hold to the narrative...


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Unkotare, you have always had this false self image of superiority over others.  It is not well founded.  Why don't you just be nice, stop belittling others and just get along?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




Your post included a question. I answered it. 

You’re welcome.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

Dalia said:


> We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.


MI0.2 thinks that having your own opinion not agreeing to accept blame from him for things you never did nor had any control over which doesn't fit historical fact is white people "not liking to talk about race."

Funny as when when you tell the jackass about all the blame and responsibility that Blacks share, suddenly, he doesn't want to talk about it.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Most of us are very defensive, because we know america has always been a lie.  And we cannot bear to look at that.


Do please list for us all of the countries which have NOT always been a lie.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You live in a delusional universe where racism doesn't impact anyone because you're white and don't want to see other whites as bad people.
> ...



You can fix policies and beliefs that have allowed the justice system to perpetuate racism in enforcing the law. As to you last sentence, it's disingenuous. We should work to erase all police brutality but there aren't too many whites working in law enforcement that believe white crime is a problem even when they see more of it than of blacks. 

*"See 3 top authorities in Virginia getting complete absolution for shit that would have DOOMED any other political candidates.."*

Except trump, Scalese, Steve King, Louis Gohlmert, Rand Paul and many republicans in national/state/local governments right now.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?


He has a real hang up and inferiority complex about his black skin.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Unkotare  is a white boy from California. A defender of the plutocracy that put people on the streets. All I can say. Happy new year!


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Cause we don't need a crutch


That  because  whites have had a motorized chair.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> This is opinion... The facts ARE in Scalia's favor.. The top schools have quotas to fill and they really don't CARE if that places folks into slots where they suffer from being unprepared for the rigors of Ivy League education..
> 
> *The less prestigious schools put more effort into remedial work for students from underprivileged HSchools.. That's just a fact*. Their chances of matriculating are MUCH HIGHER in those schools and in the end, they get similar courses towards their majors..
> 
> The other fact is -- TESTING -- which you also are trying to get branded as racist -- is a key element to getting students into appropriate schools regardless of their color.. And as long as you reject testing -- you have no business whining about how colleges choose students and vice versa..


As I have said  many times.

Whites and delusional minorities are always claiming blacks should "work hard and stop looking for handouts" but when blacks achieve they are chomping at the bits to find reasons why blacks don’t deserve to sit at the table ?

Which is it ?

*College admissions is nothing but game.*

It’s not just a cold statistical numbers score that you naively think it is..

They can and do say anything to black students "_your application was late_" "_it got lost_" "_We don’t like your essay_"............. *ANYTHING.*

Our black ass is not getting in - No matter what.

They reserve over 60% of seats for white students at most schools, graduate and undergraduate and then about 10-20% for asians and Indians.

And even with all that whites cheat all the time





Now let's be clear. This was a scandal were at least 33 affluent individuals, including television actors, corporate executives and bankers, allegedly engaged in crimes such as bribery and fraud in an effort to buy admission for their children into America's most prestigious universities. These included Yale, Georgetown, Stanford, Wake Forest and other schools.

The ringleader and organizer was allegedly paid tens ofmillions of dollars to ensure admission for his clients' children. This involved bribing athletic coaches to secure a place at these elite schools for students who did not even play the sport in question. Standardized exams were altered, "corrected", and taken by people other than the students.

They are letting dumb-ass white students in there all day because of their fathers or uncles. Most blacks applying could run circles around them academically but they would never ever be admitted.

Name me the colleges or universities where the red carpet is laid out for black people and they're letting any black person regardless of scores ?

I've named the college where it's been factually that white ppl get a pass

Now you do the same. Or shut the fuck up








And this is what it REALLY COMES DOWN TO

Black excellence.

That's what kills you and other white supremacist. So there has to be some reason "I mean, ya know, these black people are dumb, right ? I mean ..cmon ya know...look at their IQ ? and look at Africa, I mean cmon...please let this be true....please !! They must be lowering the limit to let these blks in"

We are taking no one's spots trust me.

You have a legacy and being a legacy only works if you have a trust fund and your parents have been donating a good % of their annual salary to the school or your dad holds political office or your parents are fortune 500 CEOs, COOs, CFOs or CAOs. Anyone else, it's still a crap shot.

It might get your resume an extra 5 second glance but if they see average jobs and medium income zip-code on your application, you can forget about it.

Blaming the handful of black people that get in is ridiculous. More Black Americans are becoming doctors (despite the obstacles set for black people) and non-blacks hate to see a black person who is superior to them in anything and become bitter and jealous.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > My question is why can’t IM2 stop talking about race?
> ...


Wrong. You guys talk about race all the time. You cry about me doing it because you know what I say is true. And I know it's true when I post it. So this ain't about MY inferiority. Maybe you feel inferior because you can't refute the facts, but that's not my problem.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 31, 2019)

*Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race *

Because IM2 is such a whiney twat.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...


The only problem with your post is that you're doing the same things your ancestors did. The only difference is that slavery was made illegal. What blame and responsibility do we share? I'll be more than glad to discuss that. Because you are the one running from that white boy and all your common stereotypes that you will use are going to be shown to your face to be the lies they are.

So just don't talk about it little boy, be about it.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


And Happy New Year to you!  As I sit here I can hear the fireworks going on.
He doesn't look white in that picture.  Perhaps a mix, doesn't matter.  I hope we all have a terrific new year! Looking forward to the elections in the fall.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race *
> 
> Because IM2 is such a whiney twat.


Seems to me that you guys are the whiners. That's all you ever do when the topic is about whites.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

Lets face it, whites are the  acceptable whipping boys now. It's  OK to hate whites now, HATE  is OK if its against "WHITES". Literals and other neurotic snowflakes hate themselves, so its OK,  The plutocrats don't mind at all.


----------



## Paul Essien (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


This a race relations section of USMB.

So what should im2 talk about in this forum ?

Secondly what's this "people of color" shit ?

Black ppl have no friends.

Its world against blk ppl.

Most Asians side with whites. You're always kissing their ass, talking them up about how smart they are.

Asian women love white guys. 
Latinos don't like blk ppl.

Stop with this "ppl of color" crap.

Remember showing hatred and contempt towards blk ppl is ESSENTIAL for any group of non blk ppl. That shows their loyalty towards the system of racism-white supremacy.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



America was not founded by whites and it's not the New Jerusalem. More than likely it's Babylon the great and things don't end well for Babylon the great.

Take that lie on back over to 4chan pal.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Lets face it, whites are the  acceptable whipping boys now. It's  OK to hate whites now, HATE  is OK if its against "WHITES". Literals  neurotic snowflakes hate themselves so its OK,  The plutocrats don't mind at all.


I really dislike this hate I see on this board all around.  Blacks can't stand being black so they choose to be a victim and want someone to blame.  So there is whites, as you say acceptable whipping boys.

It's not right to hate anyone because of their color.  There are so many things about an individual that is important... their mind, their heart and how they process life.  As Aristotle claimed to lead to happiness, you have to define your character.  And you define your character by the choices you make in life.  You make good choices, that leads to happiness, bad choices can lead to misery and being an outcast.  Simple as that.  Has nothing to do with color.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I don't give a damn who founded America or what color they were.  Why would I care.  Just happy someone did!    Why does to matter to you IM2


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> Lets face it, whites are the  acceptable whipping boys now. It's  OK to hate whites now, HATE  is OK if its against "WHITES". Literals and other neurotic snowflakes hate themselves, so its OK,  The plutocrats don't mind at all.


You hate yourself because you are white. That's why you uneducated ass wants to criticize blacks then start

when whites are criticized.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Try asking Porter Rockwell that question.

Ok?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


No problem.  I'll stop with "People of Color".  It's just hard to tell what anyone is anymore.  We are all blending in together.  If I have to guess a color, I'll just say "whatever..."

BY the way... why are you so angry all the time?  Don't you ever have a pleasant thought that isn't detrimental to someone else?


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it, whites are the  acceptable whipping boys now. It's  OK to hate whites now, HATE  is OK if its against "WHITES". Literals and other neurotic snowflakes hate themselves, so its OK,  The plutocrats don't mind at all.
> ...


What ever are you saying?  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jackson said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Lets face it, whites are the  acceptable whipping boys now. It's  OK to hate whites now, HATE  is OK if its against "WHITES". Literals  neurotic snowflakes hate themselves so its OK,  The plutocrats don't mind at all.
> ...


Are you crazy? We can post up the last 50 years of public policy alone to justify our argument. It has been the CHOICES of white America that have been the problem. And your choice to ignore that and make the claims you have just made defines your character.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > You know IM2...He can't discuss anything except race relations and that's if all whites are bad and people of color are good.  That's about the level of his thinking, sorry to say.
> ...


Oddly enough, much of our capitol Washington DC is up to 98% black people.

Percentage of Blacks (African Americans) in Washington, DC by Zip Code

Must be why most of America hates the federal government!


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

Attacks on Jews  by black  supremacist Muslims? Not part of the main stream media's narrative, But it's not happening.  Up until  Nancy shows us her... you know what...


----------



## MaryL (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Crazy white people like me fought to free the slaves.  Don't overgeneralize, for starters.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


So you can depend on 50 years of public policy and I talk about a philosopher that stood the time since 350 BCE. Your platform is one of hate and my argument is about ethics and happiness.  In terms to the test of time.  I won.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


He would never acknowledge those great people that looked beyond color and made decisions upon right and wrong.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race *
> ...



Waahh, America sucks, waah!


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Most white people want no part of the conversation about race.


Could you explain the reasoning that you used to come to that conclusion?

Or are you too stupid to express it in your own words, negro?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Dec 31, 2019)

IM2 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Whether America is or is not the New Jerusalem is a matter of opinion.  But the fact is, the founders of this country believed just as I am stating.  The first *governing document of the New World* opens like this:

_"In the name of God, Amen. We, whose names are underwritten, the loyal subjects of our dread Sovereign Lord King James, by the Grace of God, of Great Britain, France, and Ireland, King, defender of the Faith, etc._

_*Having undertaken, for the Glory of God, and advancements of the Christian faith* _..."  (The Mayflower Compact 1620)

A decade later (1630) aboard the ship the Arbella, John Winthrop delivered a sermon that portions has even been quoted by JFK and Ronald Reagan in their speeches and it is entitled "_A Model of Christian Charity._"    Here are a couple of excerpts (and some reference points for you):

_"First, in regard of the more near bond of marriage between Him and us, wherein He hath taken us to be His, after a most strict and peculiar manner, which will make Him the more jealous of our love and obedience. So He tells the people of Israel, you only have I known of all the families of the earth...

...Thus stands the cause between God and us. We are entered into covenant with Him for this work. We have taken out a commission

...He ratified this covenant and sealed our commission_..."

https://www.casa-arts.org/cms/lib/PA01925203/Centricity/Domain/50/A Model of Christian Charity.pdf

All of these references only apply to the Israelites and nobody else.  The sermon is full of these references so you KNOW who Winthrop is addressing - the posterity of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob / Israel. 

Every signature on the Declaration of Independence, the Articles of Confederation, and the Constitution of the United States are white men.  And, within six months of the ratification of the United States Constitution, Congress fulfilled its duty relative to immigration and passed the uniform law regarding the Uniform Rule of Naturalization.  Here is the applicable portion of that law:

" _Section 1.Repealed by act of January 29, 1795, ch. 20. Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives of the United States of America in Congress assembled, That any alien, being a *free white person*,Alien whites may become citizens, and how. who shall have resided within the limits and under the jurisdiction of the United States for the term of two years, may be admitted to become a citizen thereof_..."

United States Statutes at Large/Volume 1/1st Congress/2nd Session/Chapter 3 - Wikisource, the free online library

Those are the facts.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Look dude. It's obvious something fked up has happened to you. It's obvious that you were abused sexually or mentally by a black woman or someone you know was.






 

Hi, Paul. I spent 12 yrs of my life interviewing crime victims who *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* were emotionally or physically harmed by seriously damaged teen and adult citizens raised nurtured and socialized by *SELFISH, IMMATURE, APATHETIC, UNSKILLED, INCOMPETENT  PRO BLACK practicing girls and women.*

My Brooklyn, NY Rookie Cop Ignorance

Paul, apparently you have no interest in in protecting children and teens from girls and women who INTENTIONALLY introduce their child or children to an UNHEALTHY, traumatic, potentially life scarring childhood and teen upbringing fraught with Struggles, PAIN, Hardships, *COMMUNITY FEAR*, Frustrations, Uncertainty, Depression, Sorrow, Sadness, Torment, Demeaning Government Handouts, Resentment, HATE and *COMMUNITY VIOLENCE!*

Have a great New Year, my PRO BLACK friend, Paul Essien.


----------



## Jackson (Dec 31, 2019)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


But continue with the facts and how blacks were free, became whole citizens and became landowners with all of the rights there of.


----------



## IM2 (Dec 31, 2019)

Paul Essien said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Remember when I made that thread "I Was Wrong"? I did that to expose these guys for what they are. They all came running into that thread with all kinds of backslaps and congratulations because I was blaming blacks for all the problems in the black community. They felt validated because I was finally blaming black culture and admitting our true racial inferiority. You didn't see all the nasty personal attacks. No complaints about me starting a thread about race. I became a "sucessful" black person.

Jackson sent a few congratulatory posts just like every other racist here.

But now I have  a problem according to his trifling ass. Why? Because I refuse to blame blacks for our problems and accept that continuing white racism has no effect It's Teflon history, everything is gone now even as we have a president that grew up during Jim Crow and a generations of whites alive today influenced by people that grew up during Apartheid.

The people howling the most about me or you are the racists. Jackson is a white supremacist. In 6 minutes CST, it will be 2020. In some parts of America it already is. From 2020 forth racists here are going to face the truth. I'm done arguing. It's time.






That's what time it is racists.​


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 1, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



America was founded largely by people who believed America to be the regathering spot for the Israelites.  It was* not *founded as a haven for other races, cultures, creeds, etc.  

Blacks were never supposed to become citizens.  Did you not read what I just posted?  Have those of you who obsess over race in America ever read Roger Taney's opinion in the Dred Scott v. Sanford decision?  That majority opinion is about 20 or so pages long (IIRC.)  Let me give you a link to it:

Scott v. Sandford | US Law | LII / Legal Information Institute

I think you are conflating Rights with citizenship.  We would have to discuss that aspect separately.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Dude, I came onto this thread to discuss the topic in a civil manner and you jumped on me as if I just raped your daughter.  

Whether for good or bad, I don't lie and I'm not going to sugar coat things for you to make you feel good.  There is no point going off on people that you don't like.  If you think they're wrong, two wrongs don't make a right.  

IF you're as fed up as you pretend then the talking should be over and you should be in the streets physically doing something about it.  The banter and shock jock tactics you want to employ are the antithesis of a valid and constructive discussion, but rant away.  I will be content to present the facts and ask you some *very* uncomfortable questions.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



White? Yes
Boy? Maybe 40 years ago
From California? WTF? ???????


----------



## Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


I am sorry if I sent you notes of congratulations and that was someway askewed to me being a white supremacist.  I'm not.  I have a black grandson and love him very much and adore his friends.  I know...to little too late or whatever. Between him and all the grandsons in their teens...he is no different. makes mistakes, gets over them and learns from them, better than one of the others, but there is no difference with him or their friends.

Maybe the difference is we as a family look for ways we are the same rather than the ways we are different.  And it isn't caused by skin color, just kids being kids.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Essien said:
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


What facts?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Yes continue with the facts and how blacks were free, became whole citizens and became landowners with all of the rights there of.

After slavery was made illegal there was a short time called reconstruction whereby it appeared the races would come together and unite. There were some gains, blacks were holding elected office, it appeared that America was beginning the work of healing after just over 200 years of slavery. Newly freed blacks were finding work, starting businesses building towns and communities. The former slaves were even promised land as a new start. But in the country where all men are created equal, where all men have the opportunity to make themselves what they want, this kind of upward mobility just could not happen. Andrew Johnson killed the promise of 40 acres and a mule.

In 1863, the President of the United States signed the Emancipation Proclamation freeing the slaves only in states held by the confederacy. On January 31, 1865, the 13th Amendment was proposed which ended slavery officially in the United States, yet it took until March 16, 1995 for the last state to ratify this amendment. On June 13, 1866, the 14th Amendment was proposed whereby American citizenship was supposed to be granted to every citizen regardless of race or former condition of servitude. Yet it took until March 18, 1976, for the last state to ratify this amendment. On February 26, 1869, the first right to vote was granted to black men only but it took until 1997 for the last state to ratify.  I present these 3 amendments because of what they were supposed to end. That would be the end of white racism by practice, law and policy. But that did not happen. Each and every time a non white group has been allowed more and more of what whites have gotten, there has been a white backlash.

A 1883 Supreme Court opinion states that “when a man has emerged from slavery … there must be some stage in the progress of his elevation when he takes the rank of a mere citizen and ceases to be the special favorite of the laws.” That was two decades after emancipation. I think the supreme court was a little ahead of itself. Even still that shows us a purposeful blindness to reality by whites which carries over into today. To ignore the special favorite of the law status whites had perpetually enjoyed to that point is another early example of the history of psychosis that has existed in parts of white America.

When it is said we talk about a history of racist laws and policy many do not understand the full extent of what is meant. According to the 13th Amendment, "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, *except as punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted,* shall exist within the United States, nor any place subject to their jurisdiction. “I think people really need to understand the impact of the underlined words. After emancipation, Blacks were arrested, tried, found guilty and sent to prison for crimes such as vagrancy, cussing in front of whites, jaywalking and other minor or non offenses for whites. There has been no amendment to change this part of the 13th Amendment meaning that in reality slavery could still exist in America today. After slavery ended:


_Employment was required of all freedmen; violators faced vagrancy charges _


_Freedmen could not assemble without the presence of a white person _


_Freedmen were assumed to be agricultural workers and their duties and hours were tightly regulated _


_Freedmen were not to be taught to read or write _


_Public facilities were segregated _


_Violators of these laws were subject to being whipped or branded. _

Because of this, blacks could be returned to slavery and thousands were. This was done by a process called convict leasing. Pointing out the existence of convict leasing is very important. Convict leasing was a cruel and inhumane system rife with abuse. Convict leasing was also HUGE business. For example, at one point convict leasing amounted for almost ¾’s of all state revenue in Alabama. Black convict labor literally fed, clothed and housed white Alabama state employees. Of course the spin off effects of that was the state employees/agencies spending money in businesses throughout the state. Companies paid states to use convicts to build railroads and to work in mines. Thousands of blacks died as a result of convict leasing. In the 1873 one quarter of the blacks use as convict labor died.  They were tortured and made to fight to entertain prison staff. There were secret graveyards where the laborers that died as result of the “entertainment” were buried. This was free labor no different from slavery. It is an example of how whites have played with the law in order to maintain a system of white racial preference.

_“The leasing out of state convicts to private hands has its basis in the minds of such people as John T. Milner of Alabama. Milner was no ordinary man, rather he was a Southern elite who "was in the vanguard of that new theory of industrial forced labor," writing in 1859 that "black labor marshaled into the regimented productivity of factory settings would be the key to the economic development of Alabama and the South."  Milner's idea of using regimented black labor can be seen in his involvement of a project for the Blue River railroad company in Alabama. In 1859, he issued a plan for the laying of rail in Montgomery, "presenting statistical evidence to demonstrate the potential economic benefit to Montgomery of securing connections with Decatur," a city north of Montgomery. He argued that the Blue River could build its own track in nearby Jones Valley with the use of slave labor. Yet, in Milner's mind, this slave labor had to be managed by whites. He stated " *A negro who can set a saw, or run a grist mill, or work in a blacksmith shop, can do work as cheaply in a rolling mill*, even now, as white men do at the North, *provided he has an overseer, a southern man, who knows how to manage negroes.*" (emphasis added) After the end of the Civil War, Milner's plan changed, but he was convinced that "the future of blacks in America rested on how whites chose to manage them."  To this end, in the 1870s, he moved with purpose to acquire the black convict labor that Alabama's prisons were offering up. He took these convicts and put them to work in coal mines, treating them barbarically. _

_Records of Milner's various mines and slave farms in southern Alabama, some of which were owned by one of his business partners - a cousin to an investor in the Bibb Steam Mill - *tell the stories of black women stripped naked and whipped, of hundreds of men starved, changed, and beaten, of workers perpetually lice-ridden and barely clothed.”*_
*
*


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 1, 2020)

Jackson said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



If you meant to make a reply to me, it did not take.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

*"But continue with the facts and how blacks were free, became whole citizens and became landowners with all of the rights there of."*

A study on the transfer of wealth from Southern slaveholding families to their children helps explain how these advantages came about. Strikingly, the inheritance of actual material profits from the slavery-based economy isn’t the culprit some suppose. The economists Leah Platt Boustan of Princeton University; Katherine Eriksson of the University of California, Davis; and Philipp Ager of the University of Southern Denmark found in their study, “The Intergenerational Effects of a Large Wealth Shock: White Southerners After the Civil War,” that white resilience to economic catastrophe has been almost impenetrable.

According to the study, the largest slaveholding families in the South took a huge hit after the Civil War—a 38 percent drop at the median and a 75 percent loss among the top wealthiest families between 1860, a peak year for slavery profits, and 1870. But by 1880, many of the sons of those families had already recovered that wealth. By 1900, the sons of the richest slaveholders had not only financially recovered but were wealthier than the sons of families who were just as wealthy before the Civil War, but from mostly non-slaveholding assets and activities.

It took just one generation for white slaveholding families to regain their riches, and this rebound was not due to an inheritance of slavery profits. Much of that was devoured by the war, emancipation, and regressive crop productivity in the South after the war. Nor was the recovery owed to an inheritance of entrepreneurial skills, which the study ruled out because of the drastic transition of the economy from agricultural-based to industrial-based.

The 1940s were also the period when white families were able to further enhance their wealth prospects through new credit and finance instruments created as part of the New Deal. At this point, white families and farm owners were taking advantage of loans created by what was then called the Federal Housing Administration and the Farm Security Administration to leverage their way into wealth. Whereas before the Civil War, mortgages and credit were collateralized on the backs of enslaved Africans as properties, by 1940 white families could obtain mortgages and credit collateralized by land, houses, and farms. And they didn’t have to come from wealthy families or be wealthy themselves to obtain this financing.

African American farmers and families, meanwhile, were unable to establish the wealth that former slaveholding families were re-establishing, nor were they able to access the FHA and FSA loans at the same rates as whites. _The Atlantic_’s Vann Newkirk describes in his story “The Great Land Robbery” how black farmers lost their land and farms during this time period:

While most of the black land loss appears on its face to have been through legal mechanisms—“the tax sale; the partition sale; and the foreclosure”—it mainly stemmed from illegal pressures, including discrimination in federal and state programs, swindles by lawyers and speculators, unlawful denials of private loans, and even outright acts of violence or intimidation. Discriminatory loan servicing and loan denial by white-controlled [Farmers Home Administration] and [Agricultural Stabilization and Conservation Service] committees forced black farmers into foreclosure, after which their property could be purchased by wealthy landowners, almost all of whom were white.

University of California, Irvine School of Law professor Mehrsa Baradaran calls this the “Jim Crow Credit” era, when the banking industry began greenlighting low-cost loans for white families, fully insured by the federal government in case those loans ever went into default. African American families were often passed over for these same loans, and redlined into racially and economically segregated ghettoes where housing conditions were of far lesser quality.

This financial apartheid was not limited to just housing. Under Title I of the National Housing Act of 1934, the federal government created a program that offered loans not for the home itself, but for home improvements, to renovate aging and blighted houses. It was one of the first forms of a national consumer credit system, offering low-interest rate loans, without collateral, and backed by the federal government. These loans inspired banks to start or expand their own consumer credit lines, which quickly grew into the credit system as we know it today.

“The FHA transformed the consumer credit market by lowering its risks and enabling banks, finance companies, and credit card companies to profit from consumer loans for the first time,” writes Baradaran. “If FHA home loans created suburban life, that life was enhanced by consumer loans that allowed the new middle class to purchase luxuries like cars, appliances, and apparel. The consumer credit market for whites shifted from the rigid and expensive installment lending model to the flexible and less expensive ‘revolving credit’ model enabled by the credit card.”

African Americans were redlined out of access to these lines of credit as well. In fact, black consumers were not given a fair chance to participate in this credit market until legislation was passed in 1974, the Equal Credit Opportunity Act, which required banks to approve credit based on the credit score system we use today. White families, meanwhile, had 40 years of unmitigated access to credit to build wealth through homes and to purchase luxuries on top of that.

The Amazing Resiliency of White Wealth - CityLab

The facts. Don't be too scared to read them.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

I could create the same board but insert ----black-----instead of white. So, ...so what?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...




Were you aware of the fact that the 14th Amendment never passed constitutional muster?  As a result, many state and local legislatures were content to ignore that law.

The Fourteenth Amendment is Unconstitutional - Judge L.H. Perez

https://www.constitution.org/14ll/no14th.htm

Prove Its Real – Fighting to repeal the 14th amendment and restore the original form of government.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Jackson,

What you need to do is stop telling me to do things I've been doing, read the Information and educate other whites so they don't show the ignorance you do. This is 2020 and forums like this are part of our society and the same advocacy must be done in these platforms as standing on the streets.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> I could create the same board but insert ----black-----instead of white. So, ...so what?


No you couldn't.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

For all the white slave owners , there where many more  whites that never wanted it or profited by it. And we fought THEM and WE died in the civil war. And we don't have numbers over our heads and we didn't  profit either way...we cant be enumerated. Don't forget ..them, or US.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 1, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...


lol...Right to the bottom line eh! no messin around...good job on discussing your philosophy of race bro...this/that post is exactly what I have been claiming white liberals need/use race for.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> For all the white slave owners , there where many more  whites that never wanted it or profited by it. And we fought THEM and WE died in the civil war. And we don't have numbers over our heads and we didn't  profit either way...we cant be enumerated. Don't forget ..them, or US.


Whats this "we" business?

What war have you fought in ?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > For all the white slave owners , there where many more  whites that never wanted it or profited by it. And we fought THEM and WE died in the civil war. And we don't have numbers over our heads and we didn't  profit either way...we cant be enumerated. Don't forget ..them, or US.
> ...


The war against people  that take everything literally. And your outrage stems from what exactly...?


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



In today's world, an American citizen, wife & mom passionately condemns ignorant family, people & community harming PRO BLACK #Anti-Social-Behaviors that IM2 refuses to address..

⚠️ Strong Language

#ProBlack Community Logic, Fvvkery, Atrocities, #WhiteSupremacy:

 3:47 min.



 

Peace.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm White and talk  about race sometimes   Accept I know i  will get vilified if "we" criticize popular liberal racial issues, because liberals are sooo  open minded they will crucify you for it...


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

You guys know what a plutocracy is, right? All sarcasm and facetiousness  aside...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 1, 2020)

Cause it's been talked to death....


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> For all the white slave owners , there where many more  whites that never wanted it or profited by it. And we fought THEM and WE died in the civil war. And we don't have numbers over our heads and we didn't  profit either way...we cant be enumerated. Don't forget ..them, or US.


The system of racism was more than slavery. And if you want to keep trying to argue, go study up because at this point your argument amounts to a load of disingenuous baloney.

*Beginning in 1958, the United States government decided to pay descendants of confederate soldiers reparations. They got them from 1958 until 2017 for a war none of them were alive for and that none of them fought. These were monthly checks for a war their ancestors fought against the United States. For years, black tax money went to pay whites who descended from slaveowners and overseers. But when it comes time to recognize the damage done to blacks we get excuses and idiocy from all sides, and that includes some in the black community.*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Cause it's been talked to death....


Only to those who are racists. It's apparently easy to say something you do to someone else is not a problem.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Let's not complain about plutocracies when you voted for a billionaire and worship him no matter how many laws he breaks.


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> The war against people  that take everything literally. And your outrage stems from what exactly...?


What people ? Who? And when you name these ppl. What have they taken?

My outrage? By that are you sitting there arrogantly as a white person, saying that blk ppl have no rights to be angry ?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> I'm White and talk  about race sometimes   Accept I know i  will get vilified if "we" criticize popular liberal racial issues, because liberals are sooo  open minded they will crucify you for it...


Seriously, you don't call what you do criticism do you? And then there is your opinion. Liberal programs aren't the problem and government could get as big as it wanted when it was doing for whites only. Your ignorance pertaining to this reality is why you will be criticized by blacks for your opinion. Then there is the matter of whites like you that think if you acknowledge our experience, that's somehow kissing our ass.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Paul Essien said:


> My outrage? By that are you sitting there arrogantly as a white person, saying that blk ppl have no rights to be angry ?



We are supposed to just take it. Meanwhile whites like Mary can be outraged about anything they want. Even if they make it up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> For all the white slave owners , there where many more  whites that never wanted it or profited by it. And we fought THEM and WE died in the civil war. And we don't have numbers over our heads and we didn't  profit either way...we cant be enumerated. Don't forget ..them, or US.



YOU did NOT fight in the Civil War.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


We talk about blacks when they make the news. The problem is that most of the news about blacks is in the crime section.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> You guys know what a plutocracy is, right? All sarcasm and facetiousness  aside...


It's ruling by the wealthy, isn't it?  We don't literally have a plutocracy but the wealthy do have a great impact on our society.


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


Jesus doesn't this crying bastard ever shut up?


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 1, 2020)

Talking about race with IM2 is a waste of time.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You can fix policies and beliefs that have allowed the justice system to perpetuate racism in enforcing the law. As to you last sentence, it's disingenuous. We should work to erase all police brutality but there aren't too many whites working in law enforcement that believe white crime is a problem even when they see more of it than of blacks.



"White crime isn't a problem"???? That's almost as silly as asserting there's no police or judicial misconduct against white or brown or yellow people... And there IS "more of it"... But you're still statistically challenged and can't functionally mathematically compare the RATES of "crime" between those groups... OR for that matter, see the difference between income, education, or any other variable by racial group... Because you refuse to USE "rates" or "probability"....


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

In the United States, white people (and all other 'groups' of people - sorry leftists) talk about race all the damn time. You'd be hard pressed to find a country where people (of all 'races' - sorry leftists) talk about it more.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You can fix policies and beliefs that have allowed the justice system to perpetuate racism in enforcing the law. As to you last sentence, it's disingenuous. We should work to erase all police brutality but there aren't too many whites working in law enforcement that believe white crime is a problem even when they see more of it than of blacks.
> ...



I know white crime is a problem but how many of your buddies here have chosen to talk about white on white crime? Where are the media series about crime in the white community? Why do stop and frisk policies stop and frisk more people of color? Why aren't white communities over policed? My understanding of crime rates are just fine and my understanding of rates and probability are excellent. Probability is a chance, the actual occurrences are where you and those like you fail. We are dying because of probability, when the actual occurrences relative to crime don't support probability. When it comes to law enforcement things are based on what is proven to have happened, not on rates or probability. And even if you want to use rates and probability, the measurement should concern only the numbers who participate in unlawful activity.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > For all the white slave owners , there where many more  whites that never wanted it or profited by it. And we fought THEM and WE died in the civil war. And we don't have numbers over our heads and we didn't  profit either way...we cant be enumerated. Don't forget ..them, or US.
> ...



_Beginning in 1958, the United States government decided to pay descendants of confederate soldiers reparations. _

Liar.


----------



## Correll (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




White on white crime does not get a lot of discussion here, because it has not defenders like black criminals do.


We are all against it. We don't make excuses for it, or blame other people for it, or deny it exists.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 1, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> In the United States, white people (and all other 'groups' of people - sorry leftists) talk about race all the damn time. You'd be hard pressed to find a country where people (of all 'races' - sorry leftists) talk about it more.


If that is true it would be because we are the most diverse nation on the planet that has money. There can be many reasons but pettiness and jealousies of each other inflames any cultural ways of any groups or individuals.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

Jackson said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > You guys know what a plutocracy is, right? All sarcasm and facetiousness  aside...
> ...


I have this realization spurred by years of experience.  YES, there are people that are manipulating our political system to their benefit and they do so using proxies...the  "deep state" isn't a paranoid delusion. They don't care about blacks, women or guns or climate change either, but they pretend too.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


If there is a deep state, whites have benefited from it.


----------



## Correll (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...




If this thread you started is about how whites are afraid to talk about race, you should be celebrating me as a brave exception and asking me all about my perspective.


BUT, it is really just you throwing shit at the wall.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

​They want nobody to consider color or race even as race is consistently used by whites as a qualifying factor. They claim to be colorblind and want to see people as individuals. Hence they are practicing a modern form of racism whereby the only standard or experiences they accept as valid are those of whites. Therefore non whites are making up racism but whites are the ones being discriminated against now. Therefore policies like Affirmative Action do not address centuries long racism by whites. Instead it discriminates against whites


----------



## Correll (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> ​They want nobody to consider color or race even as race is consistently used by whites as a qualifying factor. They claim to be colorblind and want to see people as individuals. Hence they are practicing a modern form of racism whereby the only standard or experiences they accept as valid are those of whites. Therefore non whites are making up racism but whites are the ones being discriminated against now. Therefore policies like Affirmative Action do not address centuries long racism by whites. Instead it discriminates against whites




oh, Silva asserted it? Well that settles that then, doesn't it?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Group 1: Don’t want to talk about race
> Group 2: Don’t know how to talk about race*




Niiiice.

But you might've forgot one.  See, look:

*Group 3: Never denies that Race barriers exist and openly, agrees, that Race barriers exist ---*_up until, they meet a victim!  _*Or, up until, they are asked to define how Racism still exists in real time.*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Wrong. As usual. Actually they began paying before 1958 and descendants who weren't alive or did not fight in that war got checks. There are descendants of Spanish War vets getting paid today also.

https://www.usnews.com/news/article...ments-payroll-151-years-after-last-shot-fired


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

Black supremacist attacked Jews in NY last month...That's kinda one those liberal "*OH SHIT*" moments. Epiphany city.  Lets look a that for a moment...one fleeting moment. Pelosi hates Trump. Liberals  deluding themselves they are above HATE, when in fact, that's their prime motivation.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



* Actually they began paying before 1958 and descendants who weren't alive or did not fight in that war got checks. *

Military pensions.

You lied and said reparations.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Group 1: Don’t want to talk about race
> ...



I didn't forget that one. I posted the ones that apply here at USMB.

You guys do the following:

Gaslighting is a form of psychological manipulation that seeks to sow seeds of doubt in a targeted individual or in members of a targeted group, making them question their own memory, perception, and sanity. *Using persistent denial, misdirection, contradiction, and lying, it attempts to destabilize the victim and delegitimize the victim's belief.*

*















*​They want nobody to consider color or race even as race is consistently used by whites as a qualifying factor. They claim to be colorblind and want to see people as individuals. Hence they are practicing a modern form of racism whereby the only standard or experiences they accept as valid are those of whites. Therefore non whites are making up racism but whites are the ones being discriminated against now. Therefore policies like Affirmative Action do not address centuries long racism by whites. Instead it discriminates against whites


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> Black supremacist attacked Jews .That's kinda one those liberal "*OH SHIT*" moments. Epiphany city.  Lets look a that for a moment...one fleeting moment. Pelosi hates Trump. Liberals  deluding themselves they are above HATE, when in fact, that's their prime motivation.


No, that's not an Oh shit moment. That was an ignorant black man who deserves to be put in prison. Now when you can show as many blacks doing that as whites have done, we'll talk about equivalence.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Black supremacist attacked Jews .That's kinda one those liberal "*OH SHIT*" moments. Epiphany city.  Lets look a that for a moment...one fleeting moment. Pelosi hates Trump. Liberals  deluding themselves they are above HATE, when in fact, that's their prime motivation.
> ...


I recently heard that skit Chris Rock had about the value of having "White Friends". Yeah, like that. But I am not your friend. Neither am I your enemy.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Those are reparations.

*reparation*

1. the making of amends for a wrong one has done, by paying money to or otherwise helping those who have been wronged.

the compensation for war damage paid by a defeated state.

2. the action of repairing something.

Confederate descendants got paid reparations with my tax money for over 30 years for a war none of them fought in that was fought against the United States.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

MaryL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


You guys love using that Chris Rock skit. But what about the George Carlin skit about white people where he said that whites have no reason to sing the blues. This is not about friend or enemy, it's about you understanding the holistic damage 243 and one half years of white racism has had upon black people.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 1, 2020)

Reparations? Ok . Fine with me. But, my Yiddish bookkeeper self  cries  out: you have to factor in say, the lives lost and the treasure spent to free the slaves, what is THAT cost? Can you estimate the worth of that? Lets talk taxes, WHO do you tax to pay THOSE reparations? WHO?  Is there some kind of litmus test? Because this is kinda sounding preposterous...


----------



## Vastator (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I know many who are doing just fine. You simply have turned out to be a loser. It happens... But worry not. You are not representative of all American Negros.


----------



## Ethos Logos Pathos (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> ...




Those were some very accurate examples and images you provided there to solidify your stance. 

Nonetheless, my post you replied to was meant to be supplemental to or complimentary to or an addendum to all those exhibits you posted.  Since none of your great exhibits spoke to the legion of "_don't want to talk about Race_" members who I identified [as Group 3, in making a play off of your scholarship I quoted there] via my short time here on USMB .

Soooo...my bad if I offended you with my witty contribution here, and clearly, a huge apology for me not making it clear that we are on the same side of Justice. 


Warmest Regards,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 1, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Thanks for the definitions.

So you weren't lying, you were just ignorant.
I understand.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 1, 2020)

22lcidw said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > In the United States, white people (and all other 'groups' of people - sorry leftists) talk about race all the damn time. You'd be hard pressed to find a country where people (of all 'races' - sorry leftists) talk about it more.
> ...





Once again, in English?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

Ethos Logos Pathos said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


My apologies to you for taking what you said the wrong way. I'm just used to being attacked by idiots like toadstoolpatriot who refuse to accept the facts.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 1, 2020)

*If America decided to pay reparations to descendants of slaves, would the descendants of white slaves qualify too?*





Korin Anita, Working Class Hero

Oh, god, not this tripe again. There were no white slaves in the US. None. Zero.

People who wanted to come to the colonies could get transport by selling their labor for a fixed period. Their indenture could then be sold on to someone in the colonies who needed labor. BUT the indenture was held under laws regulating the responsibilities of the person holding the indenture. If they failed to meet their responsibility then the indentured servant could take them to court. Think a slave could do that?

An indentured servant was for a fixed period of time, NOT LIFE, and did not apply to a spouse or children, unlike chattel slavery.

Quite a few people came here as indentured servants. One of my ancestors came as an indentured servant, not even of his own will as he was tossed out of Ireland. He did his time, married the daughter of the man who held his indenture and saved enough money to buy a lot of land. He became a successful planter and breeder of horses, something the Irish are great at. Does that sound like chattel slavery to you?

White slaves…jeez, read genuine history, people.

https://www.quora.com/If-America-de...d-the-descendants-of-white-slaves-qualify-too


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 2, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


We have many many groups of different backgrounds in a wealthy environment. More then any other nation in the world. There are many reasons people of all of those groups may say things about people of other groups. Two reasons like pettiness and jealousies can make groups frustrations with others expand from a normal voice in concern to talking loud through a megaphone at its highest setting denoting near violence. Whether one group has a legitimate gripe or another group feel it is wronged would be catalysts.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I know white crime is a problem but how many of your buddies here have chosen to talk about white on white crime?



You mean our pedigreed racist bunch???  LOL.  They talk about white on white crime in this forum about as often as you talk about "black on black crime"... 

Wrong is wrong.. It's too easy to approach systemic problems in society by declaring it to be a race issue every fucking time... It's a cop-out and VERY unproductive. Because a lot of the systemic issues could be fixed TOMORROW if we were all more unified politically and committed to focusing on the IMPORTANT stuff instead of making politics into a fucking combat sport....

AND -- there's be a lot more kumbaya and reconciliation when we did that.. But it would put you and your life's work of agitating (or if you like "community organizing") --- out of business...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> ​They want nobody to consider color or race even as race is consistently used by whites as a qualifying factor. They claim to be colorblind and want to see people as individuals. Hence they are practicing a modern form of racism whereby the only standard or experiences they accept as valid are those of whites. Therefore non whites are making up racism but whites are the ones being discriminated against now. Therefore policies like Affirmative Action do not address centuries long racism by whites. Instead it discriminates against whites



I don't even UNDERSTAND that last sentence of that 1st paragraph.. You quote cryptic liberal arts majors that all have their own language and lexicon...

WTF is "..... has 4 main frames: abstract Liberalism, naturalization, cultural racism, and minimization of racism"

I'm NONE of those things. And OF COURSE I SEE COLOR... I see black as I see yellow or brown or strip-ped...  And it's all good. Because I have NO ISSUE with multiculturalism -- UNTIL IT BECAMES it's own tyranny of competition BETWEEN the colors....

Please explain WTF is the DIFF between cultural racism and racism.. If you're saying that Mexicans are not a RACE --- then just say that.. 

I'm biased against Arabs for still constructing govts with 1400 yr old values and cultures.. Yes I am.. But that does not make me a racist in ANY WAY....


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


You say you have plenty of white friends, yet you refuse to believe whites have plenty of black friends.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


You just refuse to expect people to be responsible for their actions. If they are black, it is the white mans fault.  Whose fault is it when whites have issues? Everyone is responsible for their own problems. If this weren’t true, everyone would be happy and successful.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jan 3, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > gtopa1 said:
> ...



Are they his children? He is a donor.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 3, 2020)

This thread seems strangely familiar. Almost like I've seen it before.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Jan 3, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *If America decided to pay reparations to descendants of slaves, would the descendants of white slaves qualify too?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Germany paid reparations to Jews. But they also took their belongings. That’s more like restitution. You also can’t really pay dead [emoji88] people for the gold from their teeth [emoji3103]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaryL (Jan 3, 2020)

I overheard a black kid talking to our  school Councillor, Mrs Hall back in 1973    (COLE Jr high.)
how much  He, the  school bully, HATES whites...because  ALL we whites, to quote the black bully,  are racist. Right out side my school, back in day, we had "free huey" slogans all over the place.  I was a big follower of Naom Chomsky. Not so much  now...


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> I overheard a black kid talking to our  school Councillor, Mrs Hall back in 1973    (COLE Jr high.)
> how much  He, the  school bully, HATES whites...because  ALL we whites, to quote the black bully,  are racist. Right out side my school, back in day, we had "free huey" slogans all over the place.  I was a big follower of Naom Chomsky. Not so much  now...


Yes in 1973 a black person would have that opinion. That was less than a decade after the voting/civil rights acts were passed. Overt racism was still a problem. In 1973 we had race fights with whites at the jr/sr highs because of white racism. But you ignore the role of whites in this issue in order to create your false equivalences.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2, I don't care about your fucking problems. God made you black, maybe you should just accept this and move on.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

*Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination*

A majority of whites say discrimination against them exists in America today, according to a poll released Tuesday from NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health.

*"If you apply for a job, they seem to give the blacks the first crack at it," said 68-year-old Tim Hershman of Akron, Ohio, "and, basically, you know, if you want any help from the government, if you're white, you don't get it. If you're black, you get it."*

More than half of whites — 55 percent — surveyed say that, generally speaking, they believe there is discrimination against white people in America today. *Hershman's view is similar to what was heard on the campaign trail at Trump rally after Trump rally. Donald Trump catered to white grievance during the 2016 presidential campaign and has done so as president as well.*

Notable, however, is that while a majority of whites in the poll say discrimination against them exists, a much smaller percentage say that they have actually experienced it.

*Ask Hershman whether there is discrimination against whites, and he answered even before this reporter could finish the question — with an emphatic "Absolutely."

"It's been going on for decades, and it's been getting worse for whites," Hershman contended, despite data showing whites continue to be better off financially and educationally than minority groups.

Even though Hershman believes he has been a victim of anti-white discrimination, he wasn't able to provide a specific example.*

Just like some of our members here, Hershman complains about anti white discrimination but cannot show evidence. Whites like this seem to believe they can just holler about discrimination and it has to be so.

Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination

*Majority of white Americans believe discrimination against whites exists, poll finds*

A majority of white Americans believe discrimination exists against them in the United States, according to a poll released Tuesday.

The poll, conducted by NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health, found that 55% of whites surveyed believe that "discrimination against white people exists in the U.S. today.” 

Of those white Americans surveyed, only a small percentage say they've experienced discrimination firsthand. 

*According to NPR, income seemed to "affect individual responses to the question of discrimination," with those making less money "more likely to say that whites are discriminated against." 
*
Majority of white Americans believe discrimination against whites exists, poll finds

And here you have it. There are whites that believe they are entitled to stuff because they are white. If they don't have what they believe they are entitled to...Then some of them try projecting this attitude on non whites who actually are discriminated against. Once again though, we see an example where whites are complaining about discrimination but are unable to cite instances.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> IM2, I don't care about your fucking problems. God made you black, maybe you should just accept this and move on.



Shut up white boy. You don't do this in threads by whites crying about fake ass anti white discrimination. Or in any other white racist thread. So if your white ass don't care, don't enter the thread.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 4, 2020)

The reason lower income whites feel more discriminated against than upper income whites is because it's true.


----------



## Blackrook (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > IM2, I don't care about your fucking problems. God made you black, maybe you should just accept this and move on.
> ...


If you can make me shut up, I invite you to try.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > ​They want nobody to consider color or race even as race is consistently used by whites as a qualifying factor. They claim to be colorblind and want to see people as individuals. Hence they are practicing a modern form of racism whereby the only standard or experiences they accept as valid are those of whites. Therefore non whites are making up racism but whites are the ones being discriminated against now. Therefore policies like Affirmative Action do not address centuries long racism by whites. Instead it discriminates against whites
> ...


You understand every word. And you do all of the things described. You talk about tyranny between colors which is exactly what colorblind racism is. The tyranny of competition between colors started on 7-4-1776 and has not ended. It wasn't considered tyranny to those like you until other races start using legal recourse to get what we were suppose to have as Americans since birth. All of this crap you talk is part of a consistent white backlash to the civil rights movement. You know what cultural racism is because you do it and it doesn't have a damn thing to do with Mexicans not being a race. So just stop asking stupid questions.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> The reason lower income whites feel more discriminated against than upper income whites is because it's true.


No it's not. That's why lower income whites could not provide examples.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Lol! You white dudes talk John Wayne shit online.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination*
> 
> A majority of whites say discrimination against them exists in America today, according to a poll released Tuesday from NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health.
> 
> *"If you apply for a job, they seem to give the blacks *





IM2 said:


> *Majority Of White Americans Say They Believe Whites Face Discrimination*
> 
> A majority of whites say discrimination against them exists in America today, according to a poll released Tuesday from NPR, the Robert Wood Johnson Foundation and the Harvard T.H. Chan School of Public Health.
> 
> ...



If the person that they interviewed is 68 years of age as they say, it is likely that he vividly recalls his parents America.

The one that ensured that minorities were not a competitive factor in the workplace , or of equal presence in society in general. When even the most educated and successful of non white people had to show deference to even the lowliest of white people


Maybe he resents that they enjoyed that advantage and he does not. Which would explain why he could not identify any specific examples of discrimination.

I'm in his age group, and I certainly have not forgotten  what my parents had to accept just in order to survive.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I know white crime is a problem but how many of your buddies here have chosen to talk about white on white crime?
> ...



When the issue was created by racism, that's  what you say caused it. Being white the issue of race won't generally apply for you if we are in the same situation? Whites like you refuse to understand this. Why should I talk about black on black crime when you whites bring it up all the time. White on white crime is a major problem and whites aren't doing anything about it. I really get tired of your opinion. Because it's based on a racist set of assumptions. Why would what I do be agitating? Don't you think that the shit you believe is the true agitation? And what's more important than erasing racism? You can't understand that because you don't have to live with it. And your racist arrogance allows you to believe that everything must be done to the satisfaction of whites.

So let me be blunt. Your way doesn't work. We've tried it and whites like you refuse to work in unity. You need to drop your racist assumption that blacks like me only want to keep racism alive to earn an income. That belief is divisive and as long as whites exist with this attitude, there can be no unity. Last whites have been the aggravators in this country. To believe that blacks are agitating because we want complete capitalist equality is also divisive. You need to learn that white opinion is not the one and only authoritative opinion on how to resolve this issue. Because all whites like you have done every time we have tried to resolve this matter is find a different way of continuing the same thing.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## TheParser (Jan 4, 2020)

In my opinion, most Caucasians prefer not to discuss the topic of "race" because there is no value to doing so.

Since the 1960s, the current majority ethnicity has apologized for past discrimination toward people of color by instituting affirmative action in all areas.  In 2008 there occurred the historic presidential election result.

I believe that the current majority ethnicity deserves a shoutout for doing everything possible to ensure "justice and liberty for all."

According to most demographic studies, Caucasians will soon become a minority. 

Hopefully, the eventual new majority will continue to ensure "justice and liberty for all."


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2020)

TheParser said:


> In my opinion, most Caucasians prefer not to discuss the topic of "race" because there is no value to doing so.
> 
> Since the 1960s, the current majority ethnicity has apologized for past discrimination toward people of color by instituting affirmative action in all areas.  In 2008 there occurred the historic presidential election result.
> 
> ...


When a minority becomes a majority, oh how they hate a minority.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

TheParser said:


> In my opinion, most Caucasians prefer not to discuss the topic of "race" because there is no value to doing so.
> 
> Since the 1960s, the current majority ethnicity has apologized for past discrimination toward people of color by instituting affirmative action in all areas.  In 2008 there occurred the historic presidential election result.
> 
> ...


And that's the problem, your opinion. Affirmative action has benefitted white families because of the increased earning power of white women and the majority of whites did not vote for Obama in 2008. Seems that whites don't seriously want to talk about race. People like you want a pat on the back for passing laws to give us what we were supposed to have on 7-4-1776, in the 1960's, 190 years after all men were created equal and endowed with inalienable rights.


----------



## miketx (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, most Caucasians prefer not to discuss the topic of "race" because there is no value to doing so.
> ...


So if you've got what you are supposed to have, by your own admission, why don't you shut the fuck up?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, most Caucasians prefer not to discuss the topic of "race" because there is no value to doing so.
> ...


Who wants a pat on the back? Also, you constantly bring up things that were happening way back before any of us were born, which is NOT happening today. You don't want to be happy with having equal rights with whites, you want more.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

*6 Ways Well-Intentioned People Whitesplain Racism (And Why They Need to Stop)*

And unfortunately, just as frequently, I’ve had white people try to explain racism to me, a woman of color. There’s a word for this phenomenon, too –whitesplaining. It’s incredibly frustrating to share my experiences with racism, only to have a white person try to speak over me about it – and often by belittling how racism hurts me.

If you’re white, you may have whitesplained without realizing it. 

*Usually, signs of whitesplaining include a condescending tone and a paternalistic assumption that a person of color doesn’t know enough to accurately articulate their own experience.*

The term doesn’t apply to every instance when a white person talks about racism. *But whitesplaining is a result of the power white people hold as part of the dominant culture in the US.* So recognizing when it’s happening is one of the everyday ways you can help dismantle the oppressive system of white supremacy.

*Like with other forms of privileged explaining, including mansplaining, people who whitesplain have been conditioned to believe that they’re somehow more qualified to speak about a marginalized group than a person who belongs to that group.*

*That’s why there’s no equivalent like “blacksplaining.” When a Black person talks about race with a white person, they don’t have the same institutional power as a white person who belongs to the dominant culture.*

*And that’s the problem with whitesplaining. It’s not just harmlessly discussing racism, but implicitly acting on racist ideas that say that people of color are ignorant and wrong, even about their own experiences.*

If you don’t believe whitesplaining is wrong, then you’re missing how the motivation behind whitesplaining is influenced by white supremacy. So let’s unpack the most common reasons why whitesplaining happens, to examine why it’s so misguided.

*1. You Think I’ve Got a Fact Wrong (‘Actually…’)*

For many people, it’s tempting to speak up when you encounter a fact you believe is wrong. Correcting someone seems pretty straight forward – so does it really relate to racism?

In certain cases, it does. And if you’re a white person talking with a person of color about racism, it’s best to keep this possibility in mind.

Because of white supremacy, many white people – especially white men, who are also influenced by patriarchy – have been conditioned to speak over other people and dominate spaces.

*And then you might do one of the most irritating forms of whitesplaining – assuming a person of color just doesn’t understand what’s going on.*

I’ve experienced this too many times when white folks believe they know more about what I’ve been through than I do – through secondhand information or just their own wild guesses.

*3. You’re Concerned About My Approach (‘I Think What You Mean Is…’)*

Whitesplainers are supposedly full of concern when they say I’d be better off, or a better advocate for racial justice, if I just said or did things differently.

For instance, have you ever felt the need to point out that a person of color was “generalizing” white people when they talked about racism?

*Except there’s actually a problem with rushing to say that “not all white people” are part of the problem of white supremacy.*

*If I focused on reassuring every white person that they’re not personally responsible, then nobody would get the chance to examine how they might contribute – whether it’s by interrupting people of color, paying more attention to white folks who speak, or internalizing and benefiting from society’s messages that white people have more important things to say.*

*4. You Think You or Someone Else Is Being Falsely Accused (‘But I’m Not a Racist!’)*

Speaking of derailments – when I’m talking about a racist act, I don’t have much interest in whether or not the person responsible is “a racist.”

If that sounds counterintuitive, then you could really use this clarification about addressing white supremacy: It’s not about identifying people as racists.

It’s also not about “bashing” white people – but you may interpret it that way if you’re feeling uncomfortable. And then you might whitesplain that people of color are “attacking” you for no reason.

*When it comes to things like holding implicit biases and benefiting from white privilege, the question of whether or not someone is intentionally bigoted is completely irrelevant.
*
If you’re called out for racism and you take it as a personal attack on your character, you’re making the situation all about you – not the bigger picture of how all of us can take responsibility for our own role in white supremacy.

Your belief that someone “doesn’t have a racist bone in their body” can lead you to overlook the impact of what they’ve done and focus instead on their intentions.

*Unfortunately, good people contribute to white supremacy every day – and if you can’t face the ways white supremacy influences your life, you’ll never be able to change it. That means you’ve got to stop focusing on your good nature and intentions, which has you prioritizing your feelings over people of color’s pain.*

*So rather than whitesplaining the why of insensitive actions, try stepping back and listening to what only a person of color could tell you – how the actual impact of racist actions affect them.*

*5. You Heard Another Person of Color Say Something Different (‘That’s Not What I Heard…’)*

Listening to people of color is a great way to learn about racism. *But please don’t just carry our quotes around like weapons to use against other marginalized folks.*

*Too many white people use this tactic to tell us that we’re wrong about racism – citing the Native friend who doesn’t mind cultural appropriation, or the Black celebrity who disagrees with Black Lives Matter protesters.*

For instance, during Baltimore protests of the death of Freddie Gray, CNN’s Wolf Blitzer told activist DeRay McKesson, “I just want to hear you say there should be peaceful protests, not violent protests, in the tradition of Martin Luther King.”

Blitzer’s not the only one to take King’s words out of context to criticize police brutality protesters. This common trend shows exactly what’s wrong with using people of color’s words this way.

*For one thing, Black people are not a monolith. We’re allowed to disagree. And your whiteness doesn’t grant you the authority to determine which one of us is right.*

Because he advocated non-violent action, many people point to church-going, suit-wearing Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. as a symbol of how Black folks “should” behave – *conveniently forgetting that King was assassinated for his beliefs and leadership.*

*He actually says: “As long as America postpones justice, we stand in the position of having these recurrences of violence and riots over and over again. Social justice and progress are the absolute guarantors of riot prevention.”*

*And if you actually listen to people of color instead of exploiting our words to confirm your own biases, you can learn a lot more about our diverse experiences.*

*6. You Want Me to Stop Talking About Racism (‘You’re Being So Divisive’)*

Let’s face it – there are several excuses for whitesplaining, from hurt feelings to so-called “concern,” *but many people who whitesplain do it simply because they don’t want me to talk about race.*

“You’re being divisive.” “We should be uniting.” “There’s no such thing as race – we’re all human!”

*Whitesplaining is particularly dangerous when it’s used to shut down conversation and action against racism.*

Here’s the Key to Avoiding Whitesplaining

*There’s one strategy that will help you figure it all out: Approach racial justice conversations with humility.*

*Because regardless of your intentions, whitesplaining has a damaging impact – silencing people of color, shutting down vital racial justice conversations, and often spreading misinformation.*

*So rather than upholding an oppressive lie that says people of color need white saviors in order to have reasonable conversations, have some humility. *Recognize that you don’t have all the answers, and people of color deserve space to be heard without white people talking over us.

6 Ways Well-Intentioned People Whitesplain Racism (And Why They Need to Stop)


----------



## Paul Essien (Jan 4, 2020)

MaryL said:


> I overheard a black kid talking to our  school Councillor, Mrs Hall back in 1973    (COLE Jr high.)
> how much  He, the  school bully, HATES whites...because  ALL we whites, to quote the black bully,  are racist. Right out side my school, back in day, we had "free huey" slogans all over the place.  I was a big follower of Naom Chomsky. Not so much  now...


Lets face it. A black person in 1973 would have had plenty of reasons to hate white ppl


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...




You have a chip on your shoulder, nothing more or less. You admit freely that you believe that the tint of your skin is holding you back and you use it like a crutch and an excuse. What do you bring to the table besides bitching and moaning?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



The only chip is yours son. I don't admit shit. I bring 243 years worth of evidence that supports my opinion. You only bring gaslighting and whitesplaning.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 4, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I am only responsible for my conduct....just like you are for yours.You are ignorant by design and paint with a broad brush. Your are more to be pitied than scolded. You simply don't know any better.....


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

I find it funny how whites who whine about a government made to benefit them talk about somebody having a fucking chip on their shoulder. If I have a chip, it's justified. Being mad because you believe some dumb ass debunked conspiracy is not.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Fuck that broad brush bullshit. Racism refers to conduct and that conduct includes creating and initiating law and policy. I pity you because you're suffering from psychosis and should seek help. You're too dumb to realize just how ignorant you sound.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 4, 2020)

There are way too many IM2's running around crying great scalding tears and not enough Candace Owens/Ben Carsons/Sheriff Clarks/Henry Gates Jrs/etc who made something of themselves and don't live in the past blaming white people for their failures..probably because they are far from failures but to the IM2's, they are uncle toms. This in itself shows just how sad it must be to be such a loser like IM2.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dale Smith the debt slave has just done whitesplaning number 3.

*3. You’re Concerned About My Approach (‘I Think What You Mean Is…’)*

Whitesplainers are supposedly full of concern when they say I’d be better off, or a better advocate for racial justice, if I just said or did things differently.

For instance, have you ever felt the need to point out that a person of color was “generalizing” white people when they talked about racism?

If I say, “White people talk over me,” you might jump in with: “Not all white people. More people would listen to you if you didn’t generalize.”

And sure, I could amend my statement to: “Some white people talk over me. But not all of them. I know white people who don’t talk over me at all. And I’m sure the ones who do it don’t realize what they’re doing, and they don’t mean to be racist.”

*Except there’s **actually a problem** with rushing to say that “not all white people” are part of the problem of white supremacy.*

If I focused on reassuring every white person that they’re not personally responsible, then nobody would get the chance to examine how they might contribute – whether it’s by interrupting people of color, paying more attention to white folks who speak, or internalizing and benefiting from society’s messages that white people have more important things to say.

*It’s true that not every white person speaks over people of color – but blaming all white people for this phenomenon isn’t even the purpose of what I’m saying. If you don’t derail me to focus on protecting white people’s feelings, we could get to the real point of the problem – and what to do about it.*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 4, 2020)

Gracie said:


> There are way too many IM2's running around crying great scalding tears and not enough Candace Owens/Ben Carsons/Sheriff Clarks/Henry Gates Jrs/etc who made something of themselves and don't live in the past blaming white people for their failures..probably because they are far from failures but to the IM2's, they are uncle toms. This in itself shows just how sad it must be to be such a loser like IM2.



And here we have a member of the group who has benefited the most from affirmative action performing whitesplaning number 5.

*5. You Heard Another Person of Color Say Something Different (‘That’s Not What I Heard…’)*

Listening to people of color is a great way to learn about racism. *But please don’t just carry our quotes around like weapons to use against other marginalized folks.*

*Too many white people use this tactic to tell us that we’re wrong about racism – citing the Native friend who doesn’t mind cultural appropriation, or the Black celebrity who disagrees with Black Lives Matter protesters.*

For instance, during Baltimore protests of the death of Freddie Gray, CNN’s Wolf Blitzer told activist DeRay McKesson, “I just want to hear you say there should be peaceful protests, not violent protests, in the tradition of Martin Luther King.”

Blitzer’s not the only one to take King’s words out of context to criticize police brutality protesters. This common trend shows exactly what’s wrong with using people of color’s words this way.

*For one thing, Black people are not a monolith. We’re allowed to disagree. And your whiteness doesn’t grant you the authority to determine which one of us is right.*

Because he advocated non-violent action, many people point to church-going, suit-wearing Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. as a symbol of how Black folks “should” behave – *conveniently forgetting that King was assassinated for his beliefs and leadership.*

*He actually says: “As long as America postpones justice, we stand in the position of having these recurrences of violence and riots over and over again. Social justice and progress are the absolute guarantors of riot prevention.”*

*And if you actually listen to people of color instead of exploiting our words to confirm your own biases, you can learn a lot more about our diverse experiences.*

6 Ways Well-Intentioned People Whitesplain Racism (And Why They Need to Stop)

This isn't about living in the past white woman.

On February 28, 2018, Richard Rothstein of the Economic Policy Institute, wrote an op ed published in the New York Daily News entitled, _“50 years after the Kerner Commission, minimal racial progress”_. The Kerner Commission met in 1968 and made recommendation on how to move toward racial progress. It had been 50 years since the commission made those recommendations yet Rothstein makes this statement: _“So little has changed since 1968 that the report remains worth reading as a near-contemporary description of racial inequality”._

I've been more materially sucessful than you. I did not marry into upward mobility like you have done. I've successfully helped build 3 organizations, by any means I have made something out of myself by human standards. But there is a spiritual standard I must reach for true success. And bearing false witness about how racism by whites doesn't exist is not going to help me achieve the only real measure of success, that would be admission into heaven.  So when you can do this:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*

I'll stop talking about white racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Racist whites always tout blacks with internalized racism as examples for us to emulate. That's why they love people like Candice Owens, Ben Carson or Convict Sheriff Clarke. Such is why they tell blacks like about living in the past, then quote Booker T. Washington.

_“The Boondocks”_ is an animated TV show about a black grandfather who was charged to take care of his 2 grandchildren. One of the characters in the show was a blue-collar black man named Uncle Ruckus. Uncle Ruckus held white supremacist views and despised everything about being black. In fact, he disliked being black so much, that he claimed to be Caucasian. Uncle Ruckus is an example of a person with internalized racism. *Internalized racism is defined as the "internalization of racial oppression by the racially subordinated."* In a study named “The Psychology of Racism”, Robin Nicole Johnson points out that *internalized racism entails both "conscious and unconscious acceptance of a racial hierarchy in which whites are consistently ranked above people of color." Blacks who suffer from internalized racism believe and promote negative stereotypes of their own race. They will adopt white standards and thinking. Doing these things mentally lets them deny that racism exists.*

Internalized racism reinforces racism. Internalized racism keeps racism alive. It creates a justification for racism. This acceptance of white supremacy as the norm leads to conclusions that racism is not a problem, or that it does not exist. As this happens, people in racially oppressed groups internalize the validity of their own oppression. Because they have done so they find no reason to question or fight the system.

These types will argue how racism would be no problem if blacks had fewer fatherless children, or that drug use and how a violent criminal culture exist in these communities but can never explain why unless they recite a white centered explanation that comes from a place with no practical understanding of what it is to be black in America.  They refuse to argue the implications of racist policies and the damage these policies have created because to do so will not be acceptable in the social circles they desire approval from. This explains a number of blacks who have been allowed into the national discourse on race who are primarily conservatives. These are people who have achieved great success and can make real changes relative to erasing the stain of white racism from this system. But they do not.

*These individuals are only accepted by certain groups in the dominant culture because their views can be used to validate white racism. *These people are doing far more harm than good to both the black community and to general society. This is the reason why allowing such individuals prominence is so distasteful. *They are conferred that status by the dominant culture for it’s own purposes. Internalized racism is a divide and conquer tactic used to create conflicts within and between racially subordinate groups to suppress all attempts at a united effort to combat racism.*


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

These threads always turn into endlessly repetitive, pointless self-indulgence. You racists (all of you, from all sides) are tremendous bores.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

There are no racists on both sides. This stupidity of calling people racists for opposing racism is what's boring.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Dale Smith the debt slave has just done whitesplaning number 3.
> 
> *3. You’re Concerned About My Approach (‘I Think What You Mean Is…’)*
> 
> ...




When "we" point out a flaw in your argument or logic, the point is that your argument or logic is thus wrong.


Your pretense that it is about our "Feelings" is your way of avoiding thinking about that.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 5, 2020)

The propensity of a significant segment of the white population to not want to discuss racial issues is part of a larger trend among them of not wanting to talk openly about other issues involving the differences that exist among our diverse population, and to avoid such discussions like the plague. I see it all the time on USMB.

I favor open round-table discussions of the differences and difficulties that we Americans have with each other. Televised would be nice. Unfortunately, I don't see that these people have anyone capable of representing their views in round-table discussions regarding race, or any other issues involving such matters as sex, sexual orientation, gender, religion, beleaguered souls who wish to seek refuge in our country, among other things. These people are motivated by fear, and their only option is to run away.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> The propensity of a significant segment of the white population to not want to discuss racial issues is part of a larger trend among them of not wanting to talk openly about other issues involving the differences that exist among our diverse population, and to avoid such discussions like the plague. I see it all the time on USMB.
> 
> I favor open round-table discussions of the differences and difficulties that we Americans have with each other. Televised would be nice. Unfortunately, I don't see that these people have anyone capable of representing their views in round-table discussions regarding race, or any other issues involving such matters as sex, sexual orientation, gender, religion, beleaguered souls who wish to seek refuge in our country, among other things. These people are motivated by fear, and their only option is to run away.



White people who don't want to talk about race, are, imo, probably primarily motivated by their personal experiences that the vast majority of such "Discussions" are meant from the beginning to be nothing but lectures aimed at them,

and any attempt by them to defend themselves, or speak up for their interests, or even the very idea that they have interests that are valid to discuss,


will result in them being personally attacked and marginalized.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> The propensity of a significant segment of the white population to not want to discuss racial issues is part of a larger trend among them of not wanting to talk openly about other issues involving the differences that exist among our diverse population, and to avoid such discussions like the plague. I see it all the time on USMB.
> 
> I favor open round-table discussions of the differences and difficulties that we Americans have with each other. Televised would be nice. Unfortunately, I don't see that these people have anyone capable of representing their views in round-table discussions regarding race, or any other issues involving such matters as sex, sexual orientation, gender, religion, beleaguered souls who wish to seek refuge in our country, among other things. These people are motivated by fear, and their only option is to run away.


You want the conversation with topics restricted to the realm of political correctness instead of addressing a global problem especially as regards blacks, crime and failure.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The propensity of a significant segment of the white population to not want to discuss racial issues is part of a larger trend among them of not wanting to talk openly about other issues involving the differences that exist among our diverse population, and to avoid such discussions like the plague. I see it all the time on USMB.
> ...



A round-table discussion does not involve "political correctness." If you think that there is such a "global problem," you should be able to present your views in an open discussion with everyone at the table, including representatives of those whom you think are part of your "global problem." Everyone's behavior is open for discussion. Participate? Run away like a coward? If you hold particular views, why not be willing to present them openly?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> A round-table discussion does not involve "political correctness." If you think that there is such a "global problem," you should be able to present your views in an open discussion with everyone at the table, including representatives of those whom you think are part of your "global problem." Everyone's behavior is open for discussion. Participate? Run away like a coward? If you hold particular views, why not be willing to present them openly?


Sorry sister, but you're an idiot. Any honest discussion would have to address the underlying problem which affects certain racial demographics the world over. 

In the eyes of God all people may be created equal, but in truth that is not the case.

But we cannot have that discussion but for the likes of you who will invariably cry racism and let slip the dogma of political correctness.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > A round-table discussion does not involve "political correctness." If you think that there is such a "global problem," you should be able to present your views in an open discussion with everyone at the table, including representatives of those whom you think are part of your "global problem." Everyone's behavior is open for discussion. Participate? Run away like a coward? If you hold particular views, why not be willing to present them openly?
> ...



There is no "underlying problem" with any group the world over that is defined by any sort of bodily characteristics. What exactly is the "dogma of political correctness"? There is a big difference between "crying racism" and perceiving it in the words that come out of another person's mouth and remarking on it?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Exactly. Thank you. Now shut up.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > A round-table discussion does not involve "political correctness." If you think that there is such a "global problem," you should be able to present your views in an open discussion with everyone at the table, including representatives of those whom you think are part of your "global problem." Everyone's behavior is open for discussion. Participate? Run away like a coward? If you hold particular views, why not be willing to present them openly?
> ...



Do you have any idea how stupid that comment is?


----------



## Meathead (Jan 5, 2020)

Unkotare said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I realize that it runs afoul of political correctness. My point being that no dialogue can be taken seriously exactly for the same reason in your response.

Now go away.


----------



## Correll (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




You are not willing to listen. The vast majority of whites are done with being lectured. 


End of discussion. Come back when something changes.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The propensity of a significant segment of the white population to not want to discuss racial issues is part of a larger trend among them of not wanting to talk openly about other issues involving the differences that exist among our diverse population, and to avoid such discussions like the plague. I see it all the time on USMB.
> ...



Wrong. You want the conversation to avoid the long history of global white male crime, terrorism, oppression and fascism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Meathead said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > A round-table discussion does not involve "political correctness." If you think that there is such a "global problem," you should be able to present your views in an open discussion with everyone at the table, including representatives of those whom you think are part of your "global problem." Everyone's behavior is open for discussion. Participate? Run away like a coward? If you hold particular views, why not be willing to present them openly?
> ...


If we had that conversation we'd have to discuss colonization and it's effects. That would make a white man like you run out of the room.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

Yanno IM2, 
at this moment i'm writing you the world is literally going to _h*ll_ in a hand basket
i'm worried about my kids, our military , our country, the economy, my farm & whirled peas _far and beyond_ the color of anyone's  _freakin'_ skin....

~S~


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 5, 2020)

Correll said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The propensity of a significant segment of the white population to not want to discuss racial issues is part of a larger trend among them of not wanting to talk openly about other issues involving the differences that exist among our diverse population, and to avoid such discussions like the plague. I see it all the time on USMB.
> ...



These people are just plain chicken. I've had good and bad experiences with black people, white people, and others. I'm not so cowardly that I can't discuss them. Let's lay everything out on the table. BTW: I simply have no bone to pick with any particular race, as the people who did bad things to me acted as individuals.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Racism is a form of psychosis and until those like Meathead get the appropriate help, a conversation including such people may not be possible.


----------



## sparky (Jan 5, 2020)

then get help IM2

~S~


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 5, 2020)

Over 500 comments about race, mostly from white people who don’t like to talk about race. The shear number of post in this thread defies the thread topic. Things that make you go hmmm..


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> Yanno IM2,
> at this moment i'm writing you the world is literally going to _h*ll_ in a hand basket
> i'm worried about my kids, our military , our country, the economy, my farm & whirled peas _far and beyond_ the color of anyone's  _freakin'_ skin....
> 
> ~S~


Look, I live in the same world you do and your consistent attempts to discount racism just is not going to work.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

sparky said:


> then get help IM2
> 
> ~S~


I'm not the one that needs help. Psychosis is the inability to deal with reality. White racism exists. Recognizing it is dealing with reality.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Over 500 comments about race, mostly from white people who don’t like to talk about race. The shear number of post in this thread defies the thread topic. Things that make you go hmmm..


Over 500 comments by whites attacking the OP, denigrating blacks or abusing anyone that doesn't agree with racism is not talking about race.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > then get help IM2
> ...


Yep, sparky IS correct.  You definitely DO need help dealing with your insane racism.  Thank you.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



Same here. All these guys want to do is criticize blacks. I'm fine with the criticism as we ain't  perfect. But our troubles are not independent from the racism that has been imposed on us and that's what these guys are too cowardly to discuss.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...


I'm not the racist, racist.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


PLEASE get help, IM2.  And I'm not joking, I'm quite serious about this.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Funny how threads by whites can be made about black names and pussies like you stay silent. So when you can do this:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.
*
I'll stop talking about racism done by whites.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


PLEASE get some help!


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I agree totally. My earliest ancestors made it here around 1849, and they were hated because they were Irish and Catholic. I have nothing to hide, just poor folks off the boat trying to survive in NYC. But the whole history of racism in the colonies and in the U.S. must be considered as it cannot be ignored. Let us discuss it openly and without fear.

I have no idea as to what privileges may have benefited me in my own individual life, but I remember crossing the border at San Ysidro on foot to visit Tijuana for the day. When I walked back into the United States, no one asked me anything, just waved me through. I don't think that the browner-skinned, black-haired folks behind me were treated the same way.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Over 500 comments about race, mostly from white people who don’t like to talk about race. The shear number of post in this thread defies the thread topic. Things that make you go hmmm..
> ...



*Over 500 comments by whites attacking the OP, denigrating blacks or abusing anyone that doesn't agree with racism is not talking about race. *

And all your comments attacking whites, denigrating or abusing anyone that doesn't agree with your claims about racism is not talking about race.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


I point out white racism and do not attack whites in general. I don't make any claim that I do not support and I give back what I get.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Your gaslighting is just going to make me do more of this. So when you can do this:

*Prove when racism ended and its effects were allayed. Show, with data and peer-reviewed studies supporting your argument, when the effects of the hundreds of years of anti-Black racism from chattel slavery through Old Jim Crow leveled off. Show when the wealth expropriated during that oppression was repaid to those it was expropriated from and through. And remember, after you’ve addressed the end of anti-Black racism you’ll still have to explain when anti-Latinx, anti-Asian, anti-Arab, and anti-Native racism came to an end as well.*

I'll stop talking about racism done by whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're full of shit. 
And bad at math.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

*Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black*
_In America "whites once set themselves apart from blacks and claimed privileges for themselves while denying them to others," the author writes. "Now, on the basis of race, blacks are claiming special status and reserving for themselves privileges they deny to others. Isn't one as bad as the other? The answer is no."_

I take my text from George Bush, who, in an address to the United Nations on September 23, 1991, said this of the UN resolution equating Zionism with racism: "Zionism . . . is the idea that led to the creation of a home for the Jewish people. . . . And to equate Zionism with the intolerable sin of racism is to twist history and forget the terrible plight of Jews in World War II and indeed throughout history." What happened in the Second World War was that six million Jews were exterminated by people who regarded them as racially inferior and a danger to Aryan purity. What happened after the Second World War was that the survivors of that Holocaust established a Jewish state--that is, a state centered on Jewish history, Jewish values, and Jewish traditions: in short, a Jewocentric state. What President Bush objected to was the logical sleight of hand by which these two actions were declared equivalent because they were both expressions of racial exclusiveness. Ignored, as Bush said, was the historical difference between them--the difference between a program of genocide and the determination of those who escaped it to establish a community in which they would be the makers, not the victims, of the laws.

Only if racism is thought of as something that occurs principally in the mind, a falling-away from proper notions of universal equality, can the desire of a victimized and terrorized people to band together be declared morally identical to the actions of their would-be executioners. Only when the actions of the two groups are detached from the historical conditions of their emergence and given a purely abstract description can they be made interchangeable. Bush was saying to the United Nations, "Look, the Nazis' conviction of racial superiority generated a policy of systematic genocide; the Jews' experience of centuries of persecution in almost every country on earth generated a desire for a homeland of their own. If you manage somehow to convince yourself that these are the same, it is you, not the Zionists, who are morally confused, and the reason you are morally confused is that you have forgotten history."

*A Key Distinction*

What I want to say, following Bush's reasoning, is that a similar forgetting of history has in recent years allowed some people to argue, and argue persuasively, that affirmative action is reverse racism. The very phrase Reverse Racism contains the argument in exactly the form to which Bush objected: In this country whites once set themselves apart from blacks and claimed privileges for themselves while denying them to others. Now, on the basis of race, blacks are claiming special status and reserving for themselves privileges they deny to others. Isn't one as bad as the other? The answer is no. One can see why by imagining that it is not 1993 but 1955, and that we are in a town in the South with two more or less distinct communities, one white and one black. No doubt each community would have a ready store of dismissive epithets, ridiculing stories, self-serving folk myths, and expressions of plain hatred, all directed at the other community, and all based in racial hostility. *Yet to regard their respective racisms--if that is the word--as equivalent would be bizarre, for the hostility of one group stems not from any wrong done to it but from its wish to protect its ability to deprive citizens of their voting rights, to limit access to educational institutions, to prevent entry into the economy except at the lowest and most menial levels, and to force members of the stigmatized group to ride in the back of the bus. The hostility of the other group is the result of these actions, and whereas hostility and racial anger are unhappy facts wherever they are found, a distinction must surely be made between the ideological hostility of the oppressors and the experience-based hostility of those who have been oppressed.*

Not to make that distinction is, adapting George Bush's words, to twist history and forget the terrible plight of African-Americans in the more than 200 years of this country's existence. Moreover, to equate the efforts to remedy that plight with the actions that produced it is to twist history even further. Those efforts, designed to redress the imbalances caused by long-standing discrimination, are called affirmative action; to argue that affirmative action, which gives preferential treatment to disadvantaged minorities as part of a plan to achieve social equality, is no different from the policies that created the disadvantages in the first place is a travesty of reasoning. Reverse Racism is a cogent description of affirmative action only if one considers the cancer of racism to be morally and medically indistinguishable from the therapy we apply to it.

*At this point someone will always say, "But two wrongs don't make a right; if it was wrong to treat blacks unfairly, it is wrong to give blacks preference and thereby treat whites unfairly." This objection is just another version of the forgetting and rewriting of history.* The work is done by the adverb "unfairly," which suggests two more or less equal parties, one of whom has been unjustly penalized by an incompetent umpire. *But blacks have not simply been treated unfairly; they have been subjected first to decades of slavery, and then to decades of second-class citizenship, widespread legalized discrimination, economic persecution, educational deprivation, and cultural stigmatization. They have been bought, sold, killed, beaten, raped, excluded, exploited, shamed, and scorned for a very long time. The word "unfair" is hardly an adequate description of their experience, and the belated gift of "fairness" in the form of a resolution no longer to discriminate against them legally is hardly an adequate remedy for the deep disadvantages that the prior discrimination has produced. *When the deck is stacked against you in more ways than you can even count, it is small consolation to hear that you are now free to enter the game and take your chances.

*A Tilted Field*

*The same insincerity and hollowness of promise infect another formula that is popular with the anti-affirmative-action crowd: the formula of the level playing field. Here the argument usually takes the form of saying "It is undemocratic to give one class of citizens advantages at the expense of other citizens; the truly democratic way is to have a level playing field to which everyone has access and where everyone has a fair and equal chance to succeed on the basis of his or her merit." Fine words--but they conceal the facts of the situation as it has been given to us by history: the playing field is already tilted in favor of those by whom and for whom it was constructed in the first place.*

*The playing field is already tilted, and the resistance to altering it by the mechanisms of affirmative action is in fact a determination to make sure that the present imbalances persist as long as possible. 
*
Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black








_Stanley Eugene Fish (born April 19, 1938) is an American literary theorist, legal scholar, author and public intellectual. He is currently the Floersheimer Distinguished Visiting Professor of Law at Yeshiva University's Benjamin N. Cardozo School of Law in New York City._


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...




Bigot boi is out spewing racist hate again.

Must be a day ending in "y"


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I've been 100 percent correct about everything I have said.
And you know that.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



Yep, you are a bigot, boi.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Weak, but you never did have much intellectually going on..


----------



## IM2 (Jan 5, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yep, your post was weak. But that's expected because you're a dumb ass.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're weaker at stats than I thought possible.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 5, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Over 500 comments about race, mostly from white people who don’t like to talk about race. The shear number of post in this thread defies the thread topic. Things that make you go hmmm..
> ...



You’re a phony piece of shit! You don’t want constructive race dialog. You are only here to incite people to anger. I suspect you do it to compensate for your lack of self worth. I hope parents don’t let you around their kids. You’re cancer.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 5, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Thank you.  You described IM2 to a T.  He IS the most racist poster on this site.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

This is a quote from a black person who is a member of a mostly black forum.

*"The main problem I have with republicans who try to convert black voters is they have a tendency to call us slaves on the democratic plantation. Calling black people slaves is not a convincing argument and reaffirms the notion that the party is racist."*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Wrong. Those like you don't want a constructive race dialog. I proved that when I created the thread "I Was Wrong." Damn near every one of you entered that thread to congratulate me on finally seeing the light. That showed me that people like you will only accept the conversation if blacks see thing only in the manner you want. That means we discuss race, blame ourselves and admit that we are just inferior. I won't be doing that. The root cause of the problems we face is white racism. Our situation cannot be discussed independent of white racism and that's what you want to do.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Lol! You make me laugh punk.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

"In a 1991 broadcast of the ABC program PrimeTime Live. In a stunning fifteen-minute segment reporters and a camera crew followed two young men of equal education, cultural sophistication, level of apparent affluence, and so forth around St. Louis, a city where neither was known. *The two differed in only a single respect: one was white, the other black.* But that small difference turned out to mean everything. In a series of encounters with shoe salesmen, record-store employees, rental agents, landlords, employment agencies, taxicab drivers, and ordinary citizens, the black member of the pair was either ignored or given a special and suspicious attention. He was asked to pay more for the same goods or come up with a larger down payment for the same car, was turned away as a prospective tenant, was rejected as a prospective taxicab fare, was treated with contempt and irritation by clerks and bureaucrats, and in every way possible was made to feel inferior and unwanted.

The inescapable conclusion was that alike though they may have been in almost all respects, one of these young men, because he was black, would lead a significantly lesser life than his white counterpart: he would be housed less well and at greater expense; he would pay more for services and products when and if he was given the opportunity to buy them; he would have difficulty establishing credit; the first emotions he would inspire on the part of many people he met would be distrust and fear; his abilities would be discounted even before he had a chance to display them; and, above all, the treatment he received from minute to minute would chip away at his self-esteem and self-confidence with consequences that most of us could not even imagine. As the young man in question said at the conclusion of the broadcast, "You walk down the street with a suit and tie and it doesn't matter. Someone will make determinations about you, determinations that affect the quality of your life."

Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black


----------



## Monk-Eye (Jan 6, 2020)

*" IM2 Gonna Get You Sucka "*

** Delusions Of Vanity With Self Ignorance **


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I will tell you, after getting to know how you think and what kind of person you are from reading your post, I am happy your life is miserable, and even if all racism ended tomorrow, you’d still be miserable, because all you can do is blame your shortcomings on others.


----------



## Markle (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> "In a 1991 broadcast of the ABC program PrimeTime Live. In a stunning fifteen-minute segment reporters and a camera crew followed two young men of equal education, cultural sophistication, level of apparent affluence, and so forth around St. Louis, a city where neither was known. *The two differed in only a single respect: one was white, the other black.* But that small difference turned out to mean everything. In a series of encounters with shoe salesmen, record-store employees, rental agents, landlords, employment agencies, taxicab drivers, and ordinary citizens, the black member of the pair was either ignored or given a special and suspicious attention. He was asked to pay more for the same goods or come up with a larger down payment for the same car, was turned away as a prospective tenant, was rejected as a prospective taxicab fare, was treated with contempt and irritation by clerks and bureaucrats, and in every way possible was made to feel inferior and unwanted.
> 
> The inescapable conclusion was that alike though they may have been in almost all respects, one of these young men, because he was black, would lead a significantly lesser life than his white counterpart: he would be housed less well and at greater expense; he would pay more for services and products when and if he was given the opportunity to buy them; he would have difficulty establishing credit; the first emotions he would inspire on the part of many people he met would be distrust and fear; his abilities would be discounted even before he had a chance to display them; and, above all, the treatment he received from minute to minute would chip away at his self-esteem and self-confidence with consequences that most of us could not even imagine. As the young man in question said at the conclusion of the broadcast, "You walk down the street with a suit and tie and it doesn't matter. Someone will make determinations about you, determinations that affect the quality of your life."
> 
> Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black



Nothing here has changed.  Citing a TV program from OVER A QUARTER CENTURY AGO is to you, relevant today.

Carry on Troll!


----------



## Correll (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jan 6, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Those people are not just plain chicken. THey are just not interested in being lectured to, like they are children.


And they are completely right. YOur claim that you are open to an "everything on the table" discussion, I just do not believe.


And even if you were serious, the rest of the left would do what they could to shout us down.


----------



## Correll (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




If that was true, you would be welcoming my insight as to why other whites are don't like to talk about race.


Insulting them, or lying about them, like you just did, is not the way to get people to be wiling to talk to you.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 6, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > "In a 1991 broadcast of the ABC program PrimeTime Live. In a stunning fifteen-minute segment reporters and a camera crew followed two young men of equal education, cultural sophistication, level of apparent affluence, and so forth around St. Louis, a city where neither was known. *The two differed in only a single respect: one was white, the other black.* But that small difference turned out to mean everything. In a series of encounters with shoe salesmen, record-store employees, rental agents, landlords, employment agencies, taxicab drivers, and ordinary citizens, the black member of the pair was either ignored or given a special and suspicious attention. He was asked to pay more for the same goods or come up with a larger down payment for the same car, was turned away as a prospective tenant, was rejected as a prospective taxicab fare, was treated with contempt and irritation by clerks and bureaucrats, and in every way possible was made to feel inferior and unwanted.
> ...



what a great observation, and more proof that IM2 doesn’t want better race relations. He only wants to dredge up the past.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 6, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


IM2 REALLY needs some help with his rampant racism.  Just dreadful.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



You don't know how I think or what kind of person I am. If all racism ended tomorrow, I'd buy a 2 kegs of beer, a whole pig and the fixings and have a neighborhood feast. Whites like you are so simple minded to actually think my pointing out your racism is blaming somebody for MY shortcomings when the fact that your racism is YOUR shortcoming.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> "In a 1991 broadcast of the ABC program PrimeTime Live. In a stunning fifteen-minute segment reporters and a camera crew followed two young men of equal education, cultural sophistication, level of apparent affluence, and so forth around St. Louis, a city where neither was known. *The two differed in only a single respect: one was white, the other black.* But that small difference turned out to mean everything. In a series of encounters with shoe salesmen, record-store employees, rental agents, landlords, employment agencies, taxicab drivers, and ordinary citizens, the black member of the pair was either ignored or given a special and suspicious attention. He was asked to pay more for the same goods or come up with a larger down payment for the same car, was turned away as a prospective tenant, was rejected as a prospective taxicab fare, was treated with contempt and irritation by clerks and bureaucrats, and in every way possible was made to feel inferior and unwanted.
> 
> The inescapable conclusion was that alike though they may have been in almost all respects, one of these young men, because he was black, would lead a significantly lesser life than his white counterpart: he would be housed less well and at greater expense; he would pay more for services and products when and if he was given the opportunity to buy them; he would have difficulty establishing credit; the first emotions he would inspire on the part of many people he met would be distrust and fear; his abilities would be discounted even before he had a chance to display them; and, above all, the treatment he received from minute to minute would chip away at his self-esteem and self-confidence with consequences that most of us could not even imagine. As the young man in question said at the conclusion of the broadcast, "You walk down the street with a suit and tie and it doesn't matter. Someone will make determinations about you, determinations that affect the quality of your life."
> 
> Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black



I can totally believe that happened and it is unfortunate.

There is no debating that racism still exists (I was raised with the term bigotry being the main descriptor).

The problem being that sociologists have shown it takes generations to get that out of a culture.

Now, that was 30 years ago and things have come a long way......

Still have a long way to go.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


The same thing happens now. 25 years ago is too far back for you, but 1860 isn't when you tell us how the republicans freed the slaves, or the 1960's aren't to long ago to misquote king and X or to try to give republicans credit for the civil rights act. You don't want better race relations, you want to maintain white supremacy.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > "In a 1991 broadcast of the ABC program PrimeTime Live. In a stunning fifteen-minute segment reporters and a camera crew followed two young men of equal education, cultural sophistication, level of apparent affluence, and so forth around St. Louis, a city where neither was known. *The two differed in only a single respect: one was white, the other black.* But that small difference turned out to mean everything. In a series of encounters with shoe salesmen, record-store employees, rental agents, landlords, employment agencies, taxicab drivers, and ordinary citizens, the black member of the pair was either ignored or given a special and suspicious attention. He was asked to pay more for the same goods or come up with a larger down payment for the same car, was turned away as a prospective tenant, was rejected as a prospective taxicab fare, was treated with contempt and irritation by clerks and bureaucrats, and in every way possible was made to feel inferior and unwanted.
> ...



The same things happen now. Whites have had 243 years to get rid of racism and every time there has been change there has been a white backlash. Maybe that can stop.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 6, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


There is no racism for me to get help for.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I don't know what metrics are in place, but I would expect bigotry is down.  Just a guess.

You don't stop this in a few years.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 6, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


AND plagarize because you know damn well these are not his words. He probably lifted them from that black forum he is always yammering about.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> You understand every word. And you do all of the things described.



Obviously you don't.. Because I asked you to explain to me how "cultural racism" in general was "veiled racism" when segments of jews, arabs, mexicans ARE NOT RACES... 

Also need you to translate wtf "classical liberalism" has to do with "hidden racism"...  But you can't.  You just like the title and tune, but you can't sing it...


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2020)

IM2 said:


> When the issue was created by racism, that's what you say caused it.



Not true.. Whites are victims of police misconduct and prosecutorial abuse all the fucking time.. Fixing that RACE BY RACE is just ignorant.. 

You can ASSERT "it a problem unique to blacks", but every other color knows that's not true..  And when you plunge right into remedies "for blacks only" -- some other colors will just tune you out right then and there. Because THEY KNOW - those things need to fixed. But NOT just for black folks.. 

  Same thing with "gaps".. Like gaps in education or income or charm..    They are NOT unique to color and have UNDERLYING SYSTEMIC ISSUES that need to be fixed...


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > When the issue was created by racism, that's what you say caused it.
> ...


Thank you for ANOTHER smart, logical response.


----------



## flacaltenn (Jan 6, 2020)

Maybe you're right IM2.. Because I'm more interested in FIXING THINGS, than I am jawing about race...  

Maybe that makes me a racist.. OR -- just a white person that "doesn't want to talk about race"... 

Is SLAVERY a black issue today?  Should we fix that only for blacks and ignore the ROOTS and CAUSE of that problem???  I don't want to approach these things from a predetermined RACIAL perspective.. But I DO with all my energy want to figure out to fix all that....  

If that's not "talking about race" bro -- I'm guilty as hell.....


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2020)

*"It's crazy how speaking out on racism and injustice now makes you a racist or a race-baiter."* 

This is from a poster in a majority black forum. And if you guys would enter a primarily black forum, that's kind compared to other responses you would get from blacks you call racist for speaking out against racism.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Maybe you're right IM2.. Because I'm more interested in FIXING THINGS, than I am jawing about race...
> 
> Maybe that makes me a racist.. OR -- just a white person that "doesn't want to talk about race"...
> 
> ...


You can't fix anything when you don't know the problem.





Why the Gigantic, Decades-Long Drop in Black Youth Crime Threatens Major Interests — Center on Juvenile and Criminal Justice

Read the link again the start asking yourself how it is that I have such information and you don't. You see flacaltenn, while you have been flapping your white conservative gums, I was in the trenches with millions of other no name blacks working in the community to help this drop happen. I know what it takes, you don't. You aren't interested in solving a problem, you're interested in running your mouth thinking you have something to say that blacks need to hear. From the time you told me the solution for blacks was to leave inner cities and move to all white rural towns, I knew you weren't serious.

From this point on, you and the other loudmouths are going to be shown exactly why you aren't interested in a solution and how it's because you ignore or dismiss a very critical area in order to run your mouths about what blacks don't do according to the delusions off grandeur whites like you live in.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2020)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



This started in 1619. Bigotry being down sounds great to you because you don't face it. Murder is down too but nobody is satisfied about that. Until racism is gone, there is no satisfaction.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2020)

Gracie said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Now the Affirmative Action beneficiary wants to claim plagiarism, even as the link was posted. I write very well Gracie. You guys keep lying about how this is about the past, but I don't see any one of you superior intelligence white racists providing the information requested about when racism ended.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You understand every word. And you do all of the things described.
> ...


I'm not explaining anything to you. The explanation of cultural racism was there for you to see. I know what it means and I've seen you and others here do it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 7, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > When the issue was created by racism, that's what you say caused it.
> ...


Yes it is true. A white police officer can harass a white person and a black person and the reason they harass the black person is because of race. Just because the same thing happens to a white person doesn't necessarily exclude raceas a factor no matter how desperately you want to practice colorblind racism.

I changed my mind because you're truly ignorant and want to excuse away racism when every study that has been done tells us that racism is built into our system.

*Colorblind racism*, is the belief that racism is no longer a problem and that we all have equal opportunities. People who subscribe to colorblind explanations claim they do not see the color of people's skin and believe everyone to be equal. Colorblindness prevents us from seeing the historical causes of racial inequality and how racial inequality persists in our society.

"Colorblind racism as a theory became more prominent in the 1960s and 1970s as racism continued to be based on beliefs about biological inferiority. However, race is not biologically based; in fact, there are far more differences within racial groups than between them.* Proponents of the colorblind racism theory propose that the ideology resulted from society’s increasingly complex arguments about race. Instead of relying on a simple biological argument, people started to suggest that, for example, the culture of certain minority groups was deficient*, which explain their unequal access to opportunities like good jobs and schools. Other suggestions sited segregation as simply a matter of preference: we just like to live near people like us. These types of arguments often replaced more overt claims that some people are simply born inferior to other people."

You need to read the book: _"Racism Without Racists."_

In sociology, one of the most important scholars of race is *Eduardo Bonilla-Silva*, who has written extensively on the issue. His four *frames of colorblind racism* provide explanations for how this form of racism works:

*"Abstract liberalism*, the first frame, sees racial inequality as a product of individuals not working hard enough. Liberalism emphasize freedom, equality, and individual choice. If people work hard enough, they can all achieve anything they set out to accomplish."

*"Naturalization*, the second frame, explains racial inequality as a naturally occurring process. The fact that many of our cities’ neighborhoods are highly segregated is because people like to live near people who are like them. "

*"Cultural racism*, the third frame, relies on *arguments that attribute racial inequality to a group’s culture.* *According to this argument, racial inequality occurs because individual group cultures may be deviant or negative and pass their poor values on to their children.* "

*"Minimization*, the fourth frame, suggests that racism just doesn’t really matter that much anymore. *People who rely on this frame claim that discrimination is no longer a serious problem. *Bonilla-Silva notes that these frames are often used in combination with colorblind explanations for racial inequality."

Examples

"For instance, in the United States, African Americans and Latinos have lower graduation rates and less access to education than whites. Rather than looking at the historical factors that continue to oppress these groups, a colorblind argument might propose that minority groups don’t really see any value in education, and that’s why they have lower graduation rates.

Here’s another example. If you live in a segregated neighborhood, the colorblind explanation might fall along the lines of: minorities choose not to live in the neighborhood because they’d rather live with other minorities. And finally, to justify the economic inequality between minority groups and whites, a colorblind argument might state that minority groups don’t work hard enough and don’t understand the value of getting a job and working hard."

Color Blind Racism: Definition, Theory & Examples - full free lesson | Naturez-Vous

You minimize all the time. And flacaltenn, no one but white "conservatives"  tune us out when we speak on race because all people of color face the same racism. For example unarmed native americans are getting killed like blacks, so when we speak on police racism they know that anything done for us, is done for them. Only whites like you have this zero sum attitude.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Oh, I think bigotry has been around as long as man has been around.

People are prejudice against all kinds of things....much of it not having to do with the color of skin.

I don't recall saying it (the level of bigotry being down) sounds great to me....I said it was just a guess...and I also said things have a long way to go.

But you seem more interested in lecturing than listening.

So, you have a good day.  Hopefully, people on this board don't judge all black people on the assumption they are like you (judgemental, stupid and racist).


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Why don't you address the argument instead of stupidly lecturing people on what you "think" (and I use that term loosley) they are and what they do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *"It's crazy how speaking out on racism and injustice now makes you a racist or a race-baiter."*
> 
> This is from a poster in a majority black forum. And if you guys would enter a primarily black forum, that's kind compared to other responses you would get from blacks you call racist for speaking out against racism.



Especially if you're a racist race-baiter...….


----------



## Markle (Jan 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *"It's crazy how speaking out on racism and injustice now makes you a racist or a race-baiter."*
> 
> This is from a poster in a majority black forum. And if you guys would enter a primarily black forum, that's kind compared to other responses you would get from blacks you call racist for speaking out against racism.



Do you make it known on that "majority-black" forum that you're a white guy with a black wife or are you just another race-baiter on that forum too?


----------



## Markle (Jan 7, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Now the Affirmative Action beneficiary wants to claim plagiarism, even as the link was posted. I write very well Gracie. You guys keep lying about how this is about the past, but I don't see any one of you superior intelligence white racists providing the information requested about when racism ended.



You don't write that well.

I proved on another of your diatribes you claimed, that it was verbatim what had appeared in other posts yet you gave no credits or link to your source.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2020)

*A Dream Undone*
*Inside the 50-year campaign to roll back the Voting Rights Act.*

In 2010, Republicans flipped control of 11 state legislatures and, raising the specter of voter fraud, began undoing much of the work of Frye and subsequent generations of state legislators. They rolled back early voting, eliminated same-day registration, disqualified ballots filed outside home precincts and created new demands for photo ID at polling places. In 2013, the Supreme Court, in the case of Shelby County v. Holder, directly countermanded the Section 5 authority of the Justice Department to dispute any of these changes in the states Section 5 covered. Chief Justice John Roberts Jr., writing for the majority, declared that the Voting Rights Act had done its job, and it was time to move on. Republican state legislators proceeded with a new round of even more restrictive voting laws.

All of these seemingly sudden changes were a result of a little-known part of the American civil rights story. It involves a largely Republican countermovement of ideologues and partisan operatives who, from the moment the Voting Rights Act became law, methodically set out to undercut or dismantle its most important requirements.

A Dream Undone


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *"It's crazy how speaking out on racism and injustice now makes you a racist or a race-baiter."*
> ...


I can't make known what I am not.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 9, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Now the Affirmative Action beneficiary wants to claim plagiarism, even as the link was posted. I write very well Gracie. You guys keep lying about how this is about the past, but I don't see any one of you superior intelligence white racists providing the information requested about when racism ended.
> ...



You've proven nothing and my writing is just fine. You are just scared to have a real fact based discussion about race that includes the holistic damage continuing. white racism has caused.


----------



## Markle (Jan 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Jan 9, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *A Dream Undone*
> *Inside the 50-year campaign to roll back the Voting Rights Act.*
> 
> In 2010, Republicans flipped control of 11 state legislatures and, raising the specter of voter fraud, began undoing much of the work of Frye and subsequent generations of state legislators. They rolled back early voting, eliminated same-day registration, disqualified ballots filed outside home precincts and created new demands for photo ID at polling places. In 2013, the Supreme Court, in the case of Shelby County v. Holder, directly countermanded the Section 5 authority of the Justice Department to dispute any of these changes in the states Section 5 covered. Chief Justice John Roberts Jr., writing for the majority, declared that the Voting Rights Act had done its job, and it was time to move on. Republican state legislators proceeded with a new round of even more restrictive voting laws.
> ...




Early voting? That is your complaint? 


What a load of shit.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 10, 2020)

I laughed my ass off when I read this post.

Please don't group me in with racist assholes like this clown

Talk about delusional.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 10, 2020)

Markle said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Why do you republicans keep telling these lies?

*A republican president ended reconstruction, republicans along with democrats voted for separate but equal and made sure it was enforced. A democrat signed the real emancipation proclamations in 1964 and 1965.*


----------



## Markle (Jan 10, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jan 13, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> Most here are not the blissfully ignorant. You are racists. Blacks here have been called all kinds of racist names and all kinds of overtly racist opinion has been spoken. Blissful ignorance is not why a thread about black names has been created at least 2 times sine I've actively started participating here. The same goes for other things.
> 
> Now watch the racism you will see from people who are going to complain. They  never complain when a thread by a white person denigrating blacks is posted. Only when a thread about whites is made do they suddenly become colorblind.



Most white people seemingly do not want to talk about racism, because black people do not have a solution to the problem, thereby implying that white people are responsible for adjusting the society to meet the undetermined expectations that black people, such as you, believe that black people deserve.

You have any ideas for solving the problem, IM2?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> ...



Black people have been suggesting solutions for 243 years and blacks aren't responsible for ending a problem whites created.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jan 14, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Black people have been suggesting solutions for 243 years and blacks aren't responsible for ending a problem whites created.


And so, you epitomize the sampling of Black people that explains why White people don't like to talk about race (with Black people) - Black people have a lot of difficulty composing reasoned arguments.

If Black people have been suggesting as many ideas as your rhetoric suggests, then you would be very proud to reference some examples to prove me wrong, but you do not have anything, and you are just throwing mud on the wall hoping something sticks.

This form of arguing that you are exercising was not learned from smart White people - you learned it from dumb White people who are willing to appease Black people.

White people will be the people who ultimately "fix" the problem, and Black people will resent it, because it was generated by a white person - not a black person. And that is going to lead to the racial war that Black people will lose, because Black people ultimately do not trust each other to form cooperative organization.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 14, 2020)

Just to refresh the topic, white people talk about race all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2020)

Gracie said:


> There are way too many IM2's running around crying great scalding tears and not enough Candace Owens/Ben Carsons/Sheriff Clarks/Henry Gates Jrs/etc who made something of themselves and don't live in the past blaming white people for their failures..probably because they are far from failures but to the IM2's, they are uncle toms. This in itself shows just how sad it must be to be such a loser like IM2.



Not sure why you are so insecure that you need uncle toms like Ben Carson telling you your racism is okay.  

Probably on some level, you know it's wrong.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Fuck that broad brush bullshit. Racism refers to conduct and that conduct includes creating and initiating law and policy. I pity you because you're suffering from psychosis and should seek help. You're too dumb to realize just how ignorant you sound.


This is the Black brilliance that white people are supposed to comprehend and somehow discuss the issues until we reach an agreement, or submit to your brilliant ideas???



IM2 said:


> I find it funny how whites who whine about a government made to benefit them talk about somebody having a fucking chip on their shoulder. If I have a chip, it's justified. Being mad because you believe some dumb ass debunked conspiracy is not.



So, here you are, smart enough to recognize that the government is designed to benefit white people, yet, somehow, you think that the stupid white racists are supposed to generate the reorganization plan, because it is their responsibility, although, you are very confident that black people have been offering solutions for over two hundred years!!!


IM2, you are a troll - a very simple minded troll. I doubt if there is a black person who has anything better than what you present. Yet, I can guarantee you that there are white people who have ideas as to how to reorganize the government to provide better representation for non-whites, and a better organization of the security services. In essence, black people are a few steps behind.

Eventually, there will be a constitutional convention that gathers the diversity of people, that the 1787 convention, and subsequent state conventions, could not gather; and black people are going to have to attend and present their ideas for reorganizing the institutions, and it is going to be extremely embarrassing for black people, because black people have nothing to offer.

Heed this warning, and tell every black person you know to dedicate themselves to trying to figure-out how to reorganize the government - every black person you know. 

Write to Colin Kaepernick and tell him. Write to Lebron James and tell him! They would love to hear it from a black person - they will reward you!


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Jan 15, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Not sure why you are so insecure that you need uncle toms like Ben Carson telling you your racism is okay.


Your use of the description of "uncle tom," to distinguish ideological alignments indicates that you are a racist. Gracie was not describing them as "uncle toms's."

You are just a stupid fucking piece of shit racist, and there is no sense in trying to discuss it with you; you stupid piece of shit ignorant racist pig.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I laughed my ass off when I read this post.
> 
> Please don't group me in with racist assholes like this clown
> 
> Talk about delusional.


Please don't group me in with racist assholes like this clown


You're in an entirely different group of racist assholes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 15, 2020)

Prof.Lunaphiles said:


> Your use of the description of "uncle tom," to distinguish ideological alignments indicates that you are a racist. Gracie was not describing them as "uncle toms's."
> 
> You are just a stupid fucking piece of shit racist, and there is no sense in trying to discuss it with you; you stupid piece of shit ignorant racist pig.



No, but the term Uncle Tom is pretty much an accurate description of someone who wants to ingratiate himself to White People. 

Let's take Ben Carson, who loves to tell you White people his "Pulled myself up by the Bootstraps" tale.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I laughed my ass off when I read this post.
> ...


No I am not. Calling people who speak out about the continuing racism in the white community racists is a tactic used by those racists in order to try shutting such people up. So is calling white people who call out you racists guilt ridden, self hating whites.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



You're a racist asshole who is really, really bad at math.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

People like prof loonytunes like blacks such as carson because he doesn't challenge them and he validates their racist beliefs. Racists have always love the docile black person who takes the abuse with no Vaseline. The black who don't are given the angry label, because to people such as loony tunes, greasy, and many here, blacks don't have any right to be angry about how we continue to be treated. But they can be angry about anything they want, even if they make it up.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> People like prof loonytunes like blacks such as carson because he doesn't challenge them and he validates their racist beliefs. Racists have always love the docile black person who takes the abuse with no Vaseline. The black who don't are given the angry label, because to people such as loony tunes, greasy, and many here, blacks don't have any right to be angry about how we continue to be treated. But they can be angry about anything they want, even if they make it up.




You started a thread about how "white people don't like to talk about race" and yet make no attempt to talk to ME, one of the few whites who are happy to discuss race* with you,* about it.


Because when you say, "talk" what you mean is "put up with being lectured like an ill mannered, slow witted child".


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Nah. You're just a butthurt white racist that can't take the truth so you think calling me a racist will make me stop posting about white racism in a race/racism section in a discussion forum.

Unless I post negative stereotypes of my race that validates what you believe. I proved that here:

I was wrong.


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What's the violent crime rate per 100,000 blacks in the US?


----------



## Correll (Jan 15, 2020)

Rockwell has a whole thread, talking about how America was founded by white people for white people.


That is a whole thread of white people, talking about race. And you are not there. YOu are hiding from it.


Because you don't really want to talk about race. 


You agree with Rockwell. You talk about the time about how this country was founded by white people for white people all the time. 


Yet, for some reason, suddenly you don't want to talk about it.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

*Let's get to the root of racial injustice | Megan Ming Francis*


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Of the people who actually committed violent crimes, what percentage was white?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




What's the violent crime rate per 100,000 blacks in the US?

What's the violent crime rate per 100,000 whites in the US?


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I understand why you are scared to answer the question.

Of the people who actually committed violent crimes, what percentage was white?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I'm not scared to point out that blacks commit crime at a higher rate.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 15, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



But that's a lie. And that lie is not the only issue when it comes to race.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jan 15, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



*But that's a lie. *

If only you had proof.

Maybe if you could find the violent crime rate per 100,000 blacks in the US and the violent crime rate per 100,000 whites in the US?

But that's math. So I understand your fear.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> TheParser said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, most Caucasians prefer not to discuss the topic of "race" because there is no value to doing so.
> ...


It isn't Affirmative Action when a women decided she needed or wanted to work outside of the household. If a women isn't qualified she will not hold a position long at a job. Women have fought for their rightful place in the workforce, equal pay for equal skills, etc. You talk of laws that should have been given to blacks long before they were, I agree, but women were also denied many things in the past. Giving them the same rights as men is not being given an advantage, such as AA.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> I find it funny how whites who whine about a government made to benefit them talk about somebody having a fucking chip on their shoulder. If I have a chip, it's justified. Being mad because you believe some dumb ass debunked conspiracy is not.


As usual, only believe only blacks have a right to be mad at everything. How is the government today made to benefit whites more than blacks?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Perhaps because the discussion should be about problems and solutions today, not the long history that you constantly lecture about. Bringing up the past will not lead to any solutions, since it cannot be changed and people today are not a part of it,


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...



Wow. . . 69 pages of this thread?  And it is still going on after nearly three weeks?

I'd say your premise is wrong.  They sure are chatty.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Racism will never end. And racism is not just about whites. You will never admit that, but blacks can be and are racist too, as are other races. There may be more white racists, I cannot change them, but you seem to think all whites are responsible for those who are. There is lots of proof that racism has lessened, or you would not have been able to achieve success, education, jobs, etc. The people who were in bondage are no longer alive to be repaid for their oppression. The government who allowed slavery is no longer alive. You are indeed a racist. You do not just point out racist whites, you ASSume all whites who disagree with you are racists. You refuse to take responsibility or admit that everyone, regardless of race, is responsible for their own lives. If blacks don't get the education, the job, the house, etc, you blame whites. Bullshit, not all whites get all of those things either.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2020)

IM2 said:


> *Reverse Racism, or How the Pot Got to Call the Kettle Black*
> _In America "whites once set themselves apart from blacks and claimed privileges for themselves while denying them to others," the author writes. "Now, on the basis of race, blacks are claiming special status and reserving for themselves privileges they deny to others. Isn't one as bad as the other? The answer is no."_
> 
> I take my text from George Bush, who, in an address to the United Nations on September 23, 1991, said this of the UN resolution equating Zionism with racism: "Zionism . . . is the idea that led to the creation of a home for the Jewish people. . . . And to equate Zionism with the intolerable sin of racism is to twist history and forget the terrible plight of Jews in World War II and indeed throughout history." What happened in the Second World War was that six million Jews were exterminated by people who regarded them as racially inferior and a danger to Aryan purity. What happened after the Second World War was that the survivors of that Holocaust established a Jewish state--that is, a state centered on Jewish history, Jewish values, and Jewish traditions: in short, a Jewocentric state. What President Bush objected to was the logical sleight of hand by which these two actions were declared equivalent because they were both expressions of racial exclusiveness. Ignored, as Bush said, was the historical difference between them--the difference between a program of genocide and the determination of those who escaped it to establish a community in which they would be the makers, not the victims, of the laws.
> ...


Reverse racism would be no racism.


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 16, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I don't think that is racism. It is common knowledge that if you live in Mexico, you are virtually going to be browner skinned.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 17, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TheParser said:
> ...



Women had to fight for equal opportunity and pay in the workforce because of belief bigoted, misogynistic hiring managers that they could not effectively compete in the workforce at the managerial level in numerous professions.

In 1967, gender was  added to the anti-discrimination list and is considered a part of Affirmative action, and  was intended to promote the opportunities of defined minority groups within a society to give them equal access to that of the majority population. It's not an "advantage", it is legislation that ELIMINATED an unfair advantage by including minorities and females.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



Are these whites talking about race or are they calling blacks who speaking about white racism racists, or complaining about AA while refusing to discuss why it is implemented and why it still needs to stay? Are they talking about black on black crime while not noticing the problem of white crime? These guys aren't talking about race MB. They're complaining because whites can't exclude people of other races. Read the OP. This is not a discussion, it what every thread about race that's started by a black person here turns  to, that is a laboratory full of white fragility.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



But going a step further and deciding to make up for past discrimination by hiring less qualified women TODAY, is an ADVANTAGE to women, TODAY. 


And that is obviously what is and has been going on, for a long time, and your denial is not credible.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 17, 2020)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



I'm not denying anything. As usual you are ASSuming.

Like it or not, the probability of many BETTER qualified women is more likely. 

There are more of them.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 17, 2020)

*"It isn't Affirmative Action when a women decided she needed or wanted to work outside of the household. If a women isn't qualified she will not hold a position long at a job. Women have fought for their rightful place in the workforce, equal pay for equal skills, etc. You talk of laws that should have been given to blacks long before they were, I agree, but women were also denied many things in the past. Giving them the same rights as men is not being given an advantage, such as AA."
*
Affirmative Action is exactly what it is. If not for the civil rights movement, women would not have been included in the policy. Everything said in this paragraph applies to blacks. The last line especially. Giving blacks the same rights as whites is not being given an advantage. You have been race pimped by other whites to believe that AA is an advantage given only to blacks. It's not and never has been.


----------



## Correll (Jan 17, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Your presentation of the problem, as simply giving equal access to women, denies the reality that the push for equal representation, has gone beyond that, to higher less qualified women.



THat you deny, denying it, is silly.


YOur odd reference to the fact that there are more women, overall, means nothing in the context of applications for specific jobs.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 18, 2020)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nothing odd about it at all, and what "specific jobs" are you vaguely referring to?

The fact that there are far more women not being subjected to the antiquated hiring practices of past generations , and the fact that there are now more who are professionally better prepared due to less workplace discrimination than in the past, as well as their relative population size does not mean that more "underqualified women" are being placed.


In many cases they simply outwork and outthink certain men who even now hold the belief that it is still a bygone era and they are therefore "entitled".

That in itself is the epitome of "denial"

And there are still far too many who actually think that way.


And there is no DENYING that.


----------



## Correll (Jan 18, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





It is odd, because it is not relevant to anything that anyone is saying.


ANd in many cases, they do not outwork or outthink the men they are competing against, and yet are giving the jobs or the promotions, because of bullshit reasons. 


YOur misrepresentation of this issue as men feeling "entitled" to anything, is just you being a dick.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I'm not misrepresenting anything, asshole.

I base what I say on what I saw in 40 years  in the workforce, supervising men and women in middle and upper management.

So it is TOTALLY RELEVANT....just not what YOU would have liked to have been told.

It sounds like you are a bitter little person who was outworked and out thought by numerous women and likely some minorities and are angry because opportunity passed you by.

And for the record, you have complained about certain posters here not engaging you.

Maybe one of the reasons why is that when you disagree with a dissenting opinion, you are unable to do so without being
A DICK  yourself.

Fuck You.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Here is *Robert E. Lee* in *1856*:

*"The blacks are immeasurably better off here than in Africa, morally, socially & physically. The painful discipline they are undergoing, is necessary for their instruction as a race, & I hope will prepare & lead them to better things. How long their subjugation may be necessary is known & ordered by a wise Merciful Providence."*

And whites here at USMB are saying the same thing in 2020. But such racism we are told, is a thing of the past.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I clearly stated that I was referencing examples of discrimination in favor of women. 


It would be one thing for you to disagree with me that that was occurring.


INstead you choose to pretend that I was referring to examples of women being the better worker or choice. 


That was you lying.


And now you are angry that I am calling you on it. 


Typical lefty.


Do you want to address my actual point now, or are you going to storm off in a huff?




Here it is again.





But going a step further and deciding to make up for past discrimination by hiring less qualified women TODAY, is an ADVANTAGE to women, TODAY.


And that is obviously what is and has been going on, for a long time, and your denial is not credible.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 19, 2020)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




WTF are you talking about? I am abundantly clear on what you THINK your point was. 

Nor am I angry. You stated that I was being "a dick", and I responded in kind. 

 It was YOU who implied that women are receiving preferential treatment over men, by stating that  women(in general)
 who are underqualified are being favored over men......yet, you did not identify a single example or fact to prove your assertion.


I told you straight up that I personally saw examples of men being outworked by women, and also stated that there are still men out there who feel entitled over women, and I can cite numerous examples of that. 

Lastly, you have a tendency to label people as "lefties", when they disagree with your views.

Just to give you some clarity, I am not left nor right, because both sides are crooked and will lie to further their personal agendas.


----------



## Correll (Jan 19, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






Stating that women as a group, are being discriminated in favor of, does not imply that all women are less qualified or work less hard. 


Consider it given, that I am not complaining about women who get what they get, though hard and good work. 


I am talking about those that get what they get, because of preferential treatment.

Yes, there are some men, I don't know how in this world, who manage  to be isolated enough that they still feel entitled. Those men, when they are found out, should be dealt with with the old school anti-discrimination laws.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I did not imply that you stated "all women".

So as a "group", what percentage do you believe recieve preferential treatment and unearned advancement?

As for men, I never implied "all men" have a sense of entitlement, however I am old enough to recall when it was a common misconception that women in general were not suited for certain managerial positions.


----------



## Correll (Jan 20, 2020)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I don't know what percentage get preferential treatment. I'm not sure if that would even be the best way to discuss the issue. 


I'm glad you have lived a long time. I have never dealt with that, and have always had plenty of female bosses and never had any problems with the idea, nor worked with any men that did.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> USMB is a fine example of this.
> 
> *Why White People Don’t Like to Talk About Race*
> March 26, 2015 by Barnabas Piper
> ...


White people don't like to talk with y'all about race because you tell us we're racist whether we are or not.  You blame us for not having a 100% black perspective, even though we couldn't possibly, since we aren't black.  So talk amongst yourselves; it's the only people you are comfortable talking to.  Just don't complain that white folks don't want to talk to you about race.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't like getting "Winnered" by a racist, dammit.  That's not what I meant.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > USMB is a fine example of this.
> ...



The problem in talking to many whites about race is the fact that you don't listen. You guys are too busy telling us what we need to do based on presumptions that are false. Many are also bad stereotypes. Perhaps if whites didn't say racist things during the conversation they wouldn't be called racists.   And the article in the OP was written by somebody white.


----------



## IM2 (Jan 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> I don't like getting "Winnered" by a racist, dammit.  That's not what I meant.



That's OK OldLady, I understood what you meant and took no offense. Your comment was honest and that's what is needed. Unfortunately the racists will now use what you said and claim they are being honest.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 20, 2020)

_Five score years ago, a great American, in whose symbolic shadow we stand today, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of Negro slaves who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of their captivity.

But one hundred years later, the Negro still is not free. One hundred years later, the life of the Negro is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. One hundred years later, the Negro lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. One hundred years later, the Negro is still languishing in the corners of American society and finds himself an exile in his own land. So we have come here today to dramatize a shameful condition.
_
Well, another three score years on, would the Dr. be encouraged?
Great man.


----------



## Correll (Jan 20, 2020)

OldLady said:


> _Five score years ago, a great American, in whose symbolic shadow we stand today, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of Negro slaves who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of their captivity.
> 
> But one hundred years later, the Negro still is not free. One hundred years later, the life of the Negro is still sadly crippled by the manacles of segregation and the chains of discrimination. One hundred years later, the Negro lives on a lonely island of poverty in the midst of a vast ocean of material prosperity. One hundred years later, the Negro is still languishing in the corners of American society and finds himself an exile in his own land. So we have come here today to dramatize a shameful condition.
> _
> ...





Well, anyone that would claim TODAY, that "the negro still is not free" would be full of shit.


Anyone that would claim that "the negro" is just living "on a lonely island of poverty" would be ignoring the large and healthy black middle class.


So, it would depend on what he was really looking for.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 20, 2020)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > _Five score years ago, a great American, in whose symbolic shadow we stand today, signed the Emancipation Proclamation. This momentous decree came as a great beacon light of hope to millions of Negro slaves who had been seared in the flames of withering injustice. It came as a joyous daybreak to end the long night of their captivity.
> ...


I think he'd be encouraged, but nowhere close to kicking off his boots and retiring.  It takes a long, long time to change cultural attitudes; some of those conditions still clearly exist, and as long as they do, people gotta keep rooting it out like weeds in the lawn.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 20, 2020)

IM2 said:


> .....
> 
> The problem in talking to many whites about race is the fact that you don't listen. .....




Says the racist who has declared his intention to not listen to anyone else. Racist hypocrite = democrat


----------



## IM2 (Jan 22, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



He might be encouraged, but more than likely not. America has been a country for over 243 years and still the same cultural attitudes exist in a segment of the white population. All whites weren't racists in 1776, so we gotta ask, "When does it end?"


----------



## Correll (Jan 22, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





You forgot to add, "while being very careful to not demonize good people who are just minding their own business".


Right?


----------



## MizMolly (Jan 22, 2020)

IM2 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


There will always be racists. Life will be much better when you and those like you stop believing everything that doesn't go your way is related to racism.


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> *Project Implicit*
> 
> If you are curious about yourself, take this test.  It is NOT based on questions that you could answer the way you THINK you should.  Actually it is fun.  You can choose from a number of different tests but they only take about 15 minutes.
> 
> ...


This test has very serious repeatabilty problems and there is little to no evidence that a high score is predictive of real world discrimination, in fact there is evidence of the opposite!

A group of supporters and those that find this test to lack reliability, to fail to meet the standard of repeatabilty and to have little predictive value of real world discriminatory behavior have been having a protracted meta-analytical back-and-forth on the pages of the _Journal of Personality and Social Psychology_, a flagship publication in the field of psychology.

A critically important point to emerge from this years-long meta-analytic melee is that both critics and proponents of the IAT now agree that the statistical evidence is simply too lacking for the test to be used to predict individual behavior. The test architects have effectively conceded the core reason for the test.  They did so in 2015: The psychometric issues with race and ethnicity IATs, Greenwald, Banaji, and Nosek wrote in one of their responses to the Oswald team’s work,

“render them problematic to use to classify persons as likely to engage in discrimination.”​In that same paper, they noted that

“attempts to diagnostically use such measures for individuals risk undesirably high rates of erroneous classifications.”​
In other words: You can’t use the IAT to tell individuals how likely they are to commit acts of implicit bias. This is something of a smoking gun.  This concession undermines the entire premise of their test.  Their test delivers psychological diagnoses that even they now admit are too filled with error to be meaningful.

The researchers Rickard Carlsson and Jens Agerström, in a meta-analysis of their own published in the _Scandinavian Journal of Psychology_ last year, pinned the predictive value of test score and discriminatory behavior at about 2 percent — and argued that this is of such low statistical quality it’s impossible to draw any meaningful conclusions from it.

“Attempting to meta-analytically test the correlation between IAT and discrimination thus appears futile,” they wrote. “We are, essentially, chasing noise, and simply cannot expect any strong, or even moderate, correlations, based on the current literature.”​The key experts involved in IAT research no longer claim that the IAT can be used to predict individual behavior. The IAT has simply failed to deliver on a promise it has been making since its inception — that it can reveal otherwise hidden propensities to commit acts of racial bias. There’s no evidence it can.

Psychology’s Favorite Tool for Measuring Racism Isn’t Up to the Job


----------



## ChemEngineer (Mar 2, 2020)

MizMolly said:


> There will always be racists. Life will be much better when you and those like you stop believing everything that doesn't go your way is related to racism.



"I see racism in the sky, in the ground, in the speed of sound." - Berkeley *feminist* and black studies professor whose name escapes me at the moment, thankfully

She had decades to brainwash her thousands of students, helping  lead California into its current dismal state of extremism and divisiveness.

People's Republic of California


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 2, 2020)

IM2 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > We have the right to have our own opinion if you don't like it too bad for you.
> ...



And people have the right to tune those like you out because let admit reality you hate white society and believe your opinion is the only opinion that matters on race hate and relations...


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


And that's the rub.  Eric "The With" Holder and Obama used to love to say they wanted "a conversation about race", when the liars didn't want a conversation at all, they wanted us to shut up and listen while they barfed their hateful bile all over our tennis shoes.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Mar 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I have no issue with open dialogue but if the other side demands I must listen and obey to their ranting then no deal.

It is a two way street but many just want it one way and it is their one way we must travel down on!


----------



## Zorro! (Mar 2, 2020)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Exactly.  They are disrespectful of you personally even as they seek to engage you in a conversation about the importance of respecting others.  What you can quickly deduce is that they of all people are not be listened to on the subject.  

We need to realize that it would wrong for us to tie up valuable time for them that they should be using for careful self-reflection so they may become aware of their own shortcomings and being to work on resolving them in a positive manner.


----------

